# ADSLgr.com Site Feedback > Η Γνώμη σας >  www.adslgr.com & vBulletin 3.8 bug reports ...

## EvilHawk

Αν παρατηρήσετε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του forum μετά την αναβάθμισης σε 3.8.0, σας παρακαλώ να το αναφέρετε εδώ ...




> I can now give you a full run down of the changes made in 3.8. Bear in mind that further changes will be made based on bugs and feedback.
> 
> 
> Social Group Discussion Threads
> 
>     * Messages in Social Groups are now threaded into 'Social Group Discussions'.
>     * Discussion are sortable by creator, replies and last post.
>     * Discussions can be filtered with a simple full text search on titles.
>     * Discussions can be managed with Inline Moderation to soft delete, physically remove, approve and unnapprove them.
> ...

----------


## crypter

Περα απο το μεγεθος του νεου theme που δεν ξερω αν αλλαζει :Thinking: , κατι τρεχει με τα συννημενα και μου δειχνει οτι εχει γεμισει το δυνατο μεγεθος (ενω πριν ειχα ακομα χωρο). 
Επισης αν γινεται στο σημειο οπου δειχνει οτι υπαρχει νεο μηνυμα (και διπλα εχει τους αριθμους τον σελιδων) στο παλιο theme ειχε π.χ. 1,2,3,4,5...τελευταια σελιδα. 
τωρα εχει 1,2,3,4,5... (και πατωντας τις τελιτσες μεταφερομαστε στην τελευταια σελιδα) 
Γινεται να αλλαξει καπως σε μεγαλυτερο hyperlink για να ειναι πιο ευκολο να πατηθει το συγκεκριμενο (αντι για τις 3 τελιτσες σκετες) ;
Ευχαριστω.  :Smile:

----------


## panoc

η εμφανιση του φορουμ αλλαξε, φανταζομαι οτι αργοτερα θα προστεθουν και τα παλαια θεματα ε?

----------


## WagItchyef

Επειδή αφορά την αναγνωσιμότητα, το θεωρώ bug. Το site με το νέο high contrast theme, νομίζω είναι κουραστικό για τα μάτια. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να διορθωθεί σύντομα.

Hint: Νομίζω ότι το fixed size είναι λάθος επιλογή, όταν όλοι έχουμε multi-sized οθόνες (4:3, 5:4, 16:9, 16:10 αναλογίες), ("χίλιες-δύο" αναλύσεις, με τις αναλύσεις ολοένα να αυξάνονται), dual screens, κ.λ.π..

Το fixed size, ίσως ήταν καλό τον παλιό καλό καιρό που είχαμε όλοι 14''/15'' οθόνες (αλλά δεν υπήρχε Internet τότε).

----------


## Mouse Potato

@panoc Ήταν πριν που τσέκαρα εγώ... Αλλά μάλλον αφαιρέθηκαν για να διορθωθούν

----------


## ranger

Δεν υπάρχει το "μετάβαση στο τελευταίο μήνυμα" δίπλα στο όνομα του τελευταίου που postάρε στο θέμα.

----------


## aria

Σε θέματα με πολλές σελίδες (πάνω από τριψήφιο αριθμό), ο αριθμός των σελίδων στο τέλος κάθε σελίδας βγαίνει έξω από το κουτάκι-πλαίσιό του.

----------


## DaveMurray

Ωχ έχει δουλίτσα ακόμα μου φαίνεται...; Πάντως το βλέπω super με 1280χ1024.

----------


## Rama

Σε σχέση με το new look. Όμορφο αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου το κενό που υπάρχει αριστερά και δεξιά είναι άσκοπο. Ο στόχος είναι να δοθεί μια blog-like μορφή;

----------


## djuan1988

> Περα απο το μεγεθος του νεου theme που δεν ξερω αν αλλαζει, κατι τρεχει με τα συννημενα και μου δειχνει οτι εχει γεμισει το δυνατο μεγεθος (ενω πριν ειχα ακομα χωρο). 
> Επισης αν γινεται στο σημειο οπου δειχνει οτι υπαρχει νεο μηνυμα (και διπλα εχει τους αριθμους τον σελιδων) στο παλιο theme ειχε π.χ. 1,2,3,4,5...τελευταια σελιδα. 
> τωρα εχει 1,2,3,4,5... (και πατωντας τις τελιτσες μεταφερομαστε στην τελευταια σελιδα) 
> Γινεται να αλλαξει καπως σε μεγαλυτερο hyperlink για να ειναι πιο ευκολο να πατηθει το συγκεκριμενο (αντι για τις 3 τελιτσες σκετες) ;
> Ευχαριστω.



Αυτό είναι πραγματικά ενοχλητικό. Γιατί πρέπει να δώσεις μεγάλη προσοχή στο που θα πατήσεις.

EDIT: Επίσης βλέπω ότι τα δικά μου αστεράκια κάτω από το username μου στα διάφορα post είναι έντονα ενώ των άλλων που έχουν περάσει και στα μπλε αστέρια όχι!

----------


## TearDrop

Μόνο εμένα δε μου άρεσε η νέα μορφή? Νομίζω πριν ήταν αρκετά καλύτερο.....

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να μας δοθεί κάποια στιγμή η δυνατότητα να "φαρδύνει" λίγο μιας και είναι πολύ στενό και δυσανάγνωστο (πλέον όλοι χρησιμοποιούμε Wide αναλύσεις.....)

----------


## no_logo

με ανησυχεί που διάβασα πως το φόρουμ δεν θα καλύπτει την οθόνη και πως θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει το κενό αριστερά / δεξιά
Παιδιά θα στραβωθούμε  :Shocked:

----------


## aria

Στο κυρίως μενού (Forum etc.) καθώς και στην "Παράθεση", στα διπλανά κουμπάκια της, και στην "Απάντηση" τα γράμματα και τα γραφικά είναι θολά.  Πατώντας Ctrl++ για να τα βλέπω λίγο πιο μεγάλα  :Razz:  γίνονται ακόμα χειρότερα.

........Auto merged post: aria πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επίσης, φαντάζομαι πως θα πρέπει να αλλάξει και το κουμπί "Επεξεργασία" στα ποστ μας, ώστε να ταιριάζει με τα υπόλοιπα  :Smile: 

Edit: [ Ωπ, βιάστηκα ]

----------


## gravis

να πω και εγω την αποψη μου για το νεο look, αν και ακομα δεν το εχω συνηθισει.
βασικα το προβλημα και σε μενα οτι αριστερα και δεξια υπαρχει μεγαλο κενο, και στην μεση μενει μια στενομακρη κεντρικη λουριδα με site, καταλαμβανει πολυ λιγο ωφελιμο χωρο, το scrolling εχει αυξηθει απιστευτα πολυ, ειδικα στην αναλυση που δουλευω εγω 1680χ1050 ειναι τρομερο προβλημα.
τα χρωματα του μου αρεσουν , ειναι Light , ξεκουραστα για το ματι.
επισης δεν μου φορτωνουν  τα γραφικα, οτιδηποτε ειναι σε εικονα και emoticon ,εμφανιζεται το γνωστο x, που σημαινει οτι δεν βρισκει το path, υποθετω λογω αναβαθμισης δεν πηγε κατι καλα και θα διορθωθει

επισης οι διαφημισεις βλεπω καταλαμβανουν πλεον περισσοτερο χωρο και δεσποζουν σε πολυ κεντρικα σημεια, που με αποσπουν το βλεμμα καπως ενοχλητικα, θα ελεγα κυριαρχουν στην κορυφη τις σελιδας.

αυτες οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις

----------


## kx5

Στο quick reply δε φαίνονται εικονίδια. 
Επίσης αν γίνεται να μεγαλώσει το πλάτος της σελίδας.

Θέλει δουλειά ακόμα.

----------


## TearDrop

Θολά είναι επίσης και τα κουμπιά πάνω.... δηλαδή "Forum" "Παρουσιάσεις" "Αρθρα" κλπ. 

Αυτό βέβαια δε νομίζω οτι είναι bug απλά δεν φαίνεται όμορφο.

----------


## aria

*gravis*, για τα εικονίδια δοκίμασε ένα Ctrl + F5, το έπαθα και εγώ αλλά έστρωσε.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Σε ανάλυση 1024x768 όλα μια χαρά... Προφανώς το πρόβλημα εμπίπτει στο ότι έχει fixed width

----------


## rav3n

Βασικα μπορει να μην ποσταρω στο σωστο thread αλλα ας το μεταφερει καποιος αν ειναι.. το νεο Look του forum το κανει δυσλειτουργικο με τον Firefox3.. μαλλον θα το ξερετε ηδη.. αλλα ειπα να το πω :Razz:

----------


## 3lbereth

Θα συμφωνήσω στο θέμα του fixed size. Επίσης, η γραμματοσειρά είναι λίγο μικρή και το λευκό φόντο κουράζει. Έχω 15άρα οθόνη με ανάλυση 1400x1050 και δυσκολεύομαι αρκετά να διαβάσω (και δε με πήραν και τα χρόνια!  :Razz: ). Λυπάμαι αυτούς που δουλεύουν σε 17" με υψηλή ανάλυση.
+1 στο "τελευταία σελίδα". Αστόχησα ήδη!
Τέλος, στο "Τα θέματα που παρακολουθείτε" ξεχειλώνει η σελίδα γιατί η 1η στήλη έχει πρόβλημα με τα topics που έχουν κλειδωθεί. Αντί να βγάζει το γνωστό lock icon, γράφει ολόκληρο το label.
Edit: [ Άκυρο το τελευταίο, με προλάβατε! ]

 :Respekt:  Εξαιρετική ιδέα το pop-up ADSL Info. Συμμαζεύτηκαν τα μηνύματα.

----------


## duende

fixed width sucks
μπορει να αλλαξει?? ολα φαινονται μικρα...το προηγουμενο theme ηταν ισως το πιο ξεκουραστο που εχω δει..υπαρχει περιπτωση να προστεθει σαν επιλογη?γιατι στον πινακα ελεγχου δεν υπαρχουν καθολου παραμετροι για την εμφανιση του φορουμ..

----------


## aria

Τα αστεράκια κάτω από τα nicks είναι διαφορετικά σε όσους έχουν και μπλε (είναι τα παλιά).

----------


## utp

Eχω 20αρα οθονη και ειναι απελπισία με τοσο κενο δεξια-αριστερα.Σε 15αρες οθονες ειναι μια χαρα.
Πιστευω να διορθωθει γιατι εγιναν πολυ καλες αλλαγες αλλα αυτο με την διαταξη της σελιδας στο κεντρο ειναι φαουλ.

----------


## Gordito

Aσχετο αλλα καταλαθος εβαλα το iphone theme και δεν μπορω να το αλλαξω!
Το βρηκα!

----------


## djuan1988

> Τα αστεράκια κάτω από τα nicks είναι διαφορετικά σε όσους έχουν και μπλε (είναι τα παλιά).


Σε πρόλαβα πιο πάνω :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Σε πρόλαβα πιο πάνω


 :Embarassed:  σωστά

----------


## Drillgr

Μπηκα στο site και επαθα πλακα... Τα κειμενα στην αρχικη σελιδα αλληλοκαλυπταν το ενα το αλλο. Εχω 22ara wide οθονη και χρησιμοποιω 120dpi fonts οποτε μαλλον το νεο skin δεν ειναι συμβατο.
Εν τω μεταξυ δεν υπαρχει επιλογη να γυρισω στο παλιο skin, μονο ενα iphone skin υπαρχει. 
Ευελπιστω στο να υπαρξει στο μελλον τετοια επιλογη γιατι προσωπικα μου αρεσε περισσοτερο το προηγουμενο (μην πω και το πιο παλιο :P)

----------


## 3lbereth

Επίσης, στα μενού "διαχείριση συνημμένων αρχείων" & "smilies" οι στήλες είναι πολύ πλατιές για το default παράθυρο και πρέπει να σκρολλάρεις δεξιά-αριστερά.

----------


## Drillgr

Το καλο ειναι οτι πλεον το site φορτωνει τάχιστα!

----------


## Gordito

Και σε 19" το κενο στα πλαγια ειναι μη-υποφερτο.

Καλα, γιατι δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα επιλογης αλλου skin;

btw το νεο skin ειναι ουτως η αλλως χειροτερο απο το παλιο. Εκεινο εδενε αρμονικα avatar, υπογραφες κτλ κτλ τωρα φαινεται σαν αχταρμας.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Θα συμφωνήσω με τους άλλους.
Με 19" wide δεν έχει και τη καλύτερη εμφάνιση..

----------


## TearDrop

Εντάξει, ωραία τα νέα features του 3.8 αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως αν γίνει μια δημοσκόπηση, οι περισσότεροι θα επιλέξουν το προηγούμενο theme.

Αν ήταν όλα τα site τόσο "στενά" τι την πήραμε την 24αρα οθόνη? Βολευόμασταν και με μια 17αρα  :Razz:

----------


## gravis

> *gravis*, για τα εικονίδια δοκίμασε ένα Ctrl + F5, το έπαθα και εγώ αλλά έστρωσε.


ναι με την ανανεωση εφτιαξε

----------


## kostas_pav

Επίσης, παρατείρησα άλλο ένα προβληματάκι.

Στο χάρτη διαθεσιμότητας εμφανίζεται το μήνυμα που απεικονίζεται. Αν πατήσω το ΟΚ απλά συνεχίζει και φορτώνει κανονικά.

----------


## hostolis

Όντως, κι εγώ σε 1680x1050 είμαι και το scrolling είναι πολύ....

----------


## mosaic

πολύ όμορφη αλλαγή μπράβο σας!  

αυτό όμως που πρόσεξα από την αρχή που μου έκανε μπαμ  
(γιατί κόλλησα τη μούρη μου στην οθόνη) είναι η  γραμματοσειρά 
θέλει κάποια αλλαγή νομίζω. . .  είναι πολύ πολύ πολύ μικρά τα γράμματα

----------


## spartacus

ήθελα να 'ξερα ποιος το σκέφτηκε και υλοποίησε αυτό το τερατούργημα, ένα αίσχος και μισό, καθόλου λειτουργικό, και η κουτσή Μαρία έχει μεγάλη οθονη 16:9

----------


## Sovjohn

Er, what ALL said - αν το παλιό theme είναι / μπορεί να γίνει compatible με το 3.8 άμεσα...

Γιατί ξαφνικά έκανα ένα refresh και είδα ένα στενό πράγμα στη μέση, με άπειρο χώρο αριστερά-δεξιά! Όχι, δεν βολεύει αυτό καθόλου σε wide αναλύσεις...

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι και μερικά icons δεν φορτώνουν σωστά, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ακόμα...

----------


## Tiven

> και η κουτσή Μαρία έχει μεγάλη οθονη 16:9



Whatever...

----------


## Sovjohn

Βρήκα: Δεν μου φορτώνουν κάποια icons όπως "get last new post" (χρησιμοποιώ στα αγγλικά το forum)...

Και το ήδη στενό πλαίσιο γίνεται στενότερο (βλ. εξτρά κείμενο εκεί που δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει, αντί εικόνας)...

----------


## vasiliou

να πω και γω πως σε wide ειναι χάλια... τεράστια κενά και πολύ μικρο το site στην μέση.. 
Αλλα ενα αλλο μεγάλο μείον για μενα ειναι πλέον πως εχει διαφημίσεις σε μας που είμαστε Login.. ενω παλιά είχαν μόνο όσοι ηταν αγραφτοι!
Ελπίζω να μπούνε ξανά θέματα που ειχε + κάποια καινούρια, γιατι αν δεν μπουν μάλλον εγω δεν θα ξανα μπω  :Razz:

----------


## 3lbereth

:Redface: Μη με βαρέσετε!
Κάτι που είναι μάλλον θέμα αισθητικής φύσεως:
Η κεντρική σελίδα μου φαίνεται λίγο... "φτωχή". Δεν προδιαθέτει το νέο χρήστη να επισκευθεί το forum.
Η στήλη με τις διαφημίσεις (καθώς έχουν και animation) χαντακώνουν τις Ειδήσεις. Πρώτα πέφτει το μάτι στη hol και μετά στα υπόλοιπα.
Χάθηκαν και τα νέα μηνύματα που έδιναν μιά less static μορφή στη σελίδα. Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο adslgr, το πρώτο που κοιτάω είναι τα τελευταία posts.

No offence, ε;

Edit: [ Oops! Μπήκε πλαίσιο στο avatar. Ωραίο είναι! :One thumb up:  ]

----------


## sdikr

Το fixed  width  πραγμάτικα  δεν με πείραξε,    τόσο καιρό που έχω wide  έχω  τον browser  στα μισά της οθόνης,     (φάντασου να πρέπει να γυρνάς το κεφάλι για να διαβάσεις ενα ποστ  απο αριστέρα προς δεξία)

φυσικά γούστα είναι  και ο κάθε  ενας έχει τα δικά του.

Απο την αλλή  πλέον  έχουμε και μια ηλικία  τα  μικρά  γράμματα  είναι πρόβλημα,   :Razz: 
το 1,2,3,4,5....  είναι όντως  περίεργο,

----------


## DiM

Απα πα δραμα είναι όπως έγινε τώρα και γω σε 1680x1050 έχει δυσκολέψει η πλοήγηση σε όλα έχω μπάρες να κάνω scroll λέμε !!!. 

Αs γίνει κάπως να έχουμε επιλογή για το παλιό skin αυτό το μοντέρνο δεν είναι εργονομικό παρότι μπορεί να είναι όμορφο.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Βασικα μπορει να μην ποσταρω στο σωστο thread αλλα ας το μεταφερει καποιος αν ειναι.. το νεο Look του forum το κανει δυσλειτουργικο με τον Firefox3.. μαλλον θα το ξερετε ηδη.. αλλα ειπα να το πω


Μπορείς να γίνει πιο συγκεκριμένος σε παρακαλώ, γιατί και εμείς firefox 3 χρησιμοποιούμε

----------


## DiM

> fixed width sucks
> μπορει να αλλαξει?? ολα φαινονται μικρα...το προηγουμενο theme ηταν ισως το πιο ξεκουραστο που εχω δει..υπαρχει περιπτωση να προστεθει σαν επιλογη?γιατι στον πινακα ελεγχου δεν υπαρχουν καθολου παραμετροι για την εμφανιση του φορουμ..





> Μπηκα στο site και επαθα πλακα... Τα κειμενα στην αρχικη σελιδα αλληλοκαλυπταν το ενα το αλλο. Εχω 22ara wide οθονη και χρησιμοποιω 120dpi fonts οποτε μαλλον το νεο skin δεν ειναι συμβατο.
> Εν τω μεταξυ δεν υπαρχει επιλογη να γυρισω στο παλιο skin, μονο ενα iphone skin υπαρχει. 
> Ευελπιστω στο να υπαρξει στο μελλον τετοια επιλογη γιατι προσωπικα μου αρεσε περισσοτερο το προηγουμενο (μην πω και το πιο παλιο :P)





> Θα συμφωνήσω με τους άλλους.
> Με 19" wide δεν έχει και τη καλύτερη εμφάνιση..





> Εντάξει, ωραία τα νέα features του 3.8 αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως αν γίνει μια δημοσκόπηση, οι περισσότεροι θα επιλέξουν το προηγούμενο theme.
> 
> Αν ήταν όλα τα site τόσο "στενά" τι την πήραμε την 24αρα οθόνη? Βολευόμασταν και με μια 17αρα





> ήθελα να 'ξερα ποιος το σκέφτηκε και υλοποίησε αυτό το τερατούργημα, ένα αίσχος και μισό, καθόλου λειτουργικό, και η κουτσή Μαρία έχει μεγάλη οθονη 16:9





> Er, what ALL said - αν το παλιό theme είναι / μπορεί να γίνει compatible με το 3.8 άμεσα...
> 
> Γιατί ξαφνικά έκανα ένα refresh και είδα ένα στενό πράγμα στη μέση, με άπειρο χώρο αριστερά-δεξιά! Όχι, δεν βολεύει αυτό καθόλου σε wide αναλύσεις...
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι και μερικά icons δεν φορτώνουν σωστά, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ακόμα...


+1  :Thumb down: 

Τι να γράψω παραπάνω τα είπαν όλα δεν βλέπετε/διαβάζετε το site όπως είναι τώρα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> +1 
> 
> Τι να γράψω παραπάνω τα είπαν όλα δεν βλέπετε/διαβάζετε το site όπως είναι τώρα.


Μια χαρά διαβάζεται,   δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό όσο το κάνετε

----------


## Sovjohn

Ναι - διαβάζεται....ΑΛΛΑ

αν το παλιό στυλ είχε εργονομία / στυλ / άνεση 10/10, αυτό έχει 6/10. Δεν είναι 2/10, δεν είναι ένα κίτρινο website με κόκκινα γράμματα σε HTML - αλλά δεν έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το πόσο καλύτερος ήταν ο παλιός τρόπος.

Το μόνο που ελπίζω είναι ο φίλτατος Evilhawk να το έχει υπ'όψη του, και να δώσει την επιλογή έστω σε όσους χρήστες θέλουν (φαντάζομαι, το 80% τουλάχιστον όσων έχουν wide οθόνη) να διάλέξουν ΚΑΤΙ που να είναι screen-adaptive...

...Γιατί downgrade του user interface και της λειτουργικότητας, δε χρειάζεται να γίνει χωρίς λόγο...

Προσωπική γνώμη τα παραπάνω, και γνώμη φίλων που διαβάζουν το φόρουμ.

----------


## nothing

τραγικο δεν ειναι για μενα τουλαχιστον με την 15'' αλλα αυτο που εχω να σημειωσω ειναι η γραμματοσειρα(συνηθως γυρναω σπιτι αργα το βραδυ και διαβαζω το φορουμ και ηταν πολυ ξεκουραστο ενω τωρα με εχει κουρασει αρκετα...)
αλλο προβλημα οι τελιτσες που οντως στην αρχη δεν τις εβλεπα και μετα καταλαβα οτι πηραν τη θεση της "τελευταιας σελιδας"...
και σε ενα θεμα που κοιταζα ενω ειχε 5 σελιδες δεν μου εμφανιζε επιλογη καποιας λες και ειχε μονο μια σελιδα(αυτο δε ξερω πως ετυχε αλλα ηταν σε συγκεκριμενο στο "βουτια της vodafone" στο γενονοτα αποψεις...

edit : τωρα που το ξαναελεγξα τις δειχνει μια χαρα...

----------


## WagItchyef

Η άποψη μου για το τι πρέπει να γίνει για να διορθωθεί η κατάσταση:

1. Αλλαγή theme. Αυτό θα έχει άμεσο και θετικό αποτέλεσμα σε όλους τους χρήστες.
2. Διόρθωση των μικρών bugs.
3. Πιθανή διόρθωση του fixed size.

----------


## The_StarGazer

> Μια χαρά διαβάζεται,   δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό όσο το κάνετε



Ναι οντως δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.

Ελεος ρε παιδια τα ματια μου. Ειναι που ειναι σκατα και δεν φτιαχει με  γυαλια ή φακους (εχω κατι σαν κερατοκωνο στο ενα ματι και 2,5 αστιγματισμο στο αλλο ) τωρα ηρθε κι εδεσε.

Τωρα εαν εσεις εχετε ματια πιλοτου τι να πω. Παω πασο. 
Τουλαχιστον δωστε δυνατοτητα να παμε στο προηγουμενο theme.

----------


## DiM

> Μια χαρά διαβάζεται,   δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό όσο το κάνετε


Τι να σου πω γούστα είναι. Εμενα με δυσκολεύει στην ανάγνωση πάντως. Ίσως σε 4:3 και σε μικρότερες αναλύσεις να είναι OK αλλα εμενα σε 16:10 το δραμα είναι επιεικώς χαρακτηρισμός η πρώτη σκέψη μου όταν άνοιξα το site ήταν WHAT THE F@CK αλλα είπα να είμαι ευγενικός ώρα που είναι  :Razz: 

Ο "ωφέλιμος" χώρος που μένει για να διαβάσεις είναι πολύ μικρός, κοίτα πως φαίνονται και τι scroll χρειάζεται ένα απλό trace μέσα σε code tags.



```
Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.90]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.254.254
  2    15 ms    16 ms    15 ms  bbras-llu-kln-05L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.194]

  3    18 ms    21 ms    16 ms  core-kln-01-Gi6-0-0.forthnet.gr [62.1.37.129]
  4    15 ms    21 ms    16 ms  core-ath-08G4-0-0.forthnet.gr [212.251.94.5]
  5    65 ms    65 ms    65 ms  212.162.9.137
  6    71 ms    75 ms    76 ms  vlan69.csw1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.23.62]
  7    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  ae-81-81.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.140.9]

  8    89 ms    85 ms    74 ms  ae-2-2.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net [4.69.132.141]
  9   154 ms   159 ms   161 ms  ae-42.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.137.54]

 10   168 ms   165 ms   159 ms  ae-62-62.csw1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.146]
 11   156 ms   159 ms   163 ms  ae-61-61.ebr1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.129]
 12   164 ms   164 ms     *     ae-1-6.bar1.Cleveland1.Level3.net [4.69.136.189]

 13   164 ms   167 ms   209 ms  ae-0-11.bar2.Cleveland1.Level3.net [4.69.136.186
]
 14   165 ms   173 ms   164 ms  ae-6-6.car2.Cleveland1.Level3.net [4.69.132.201]

 15   177 ms   176 ms   173 ms  ENET-INC.car2.Cleveland.Level3.net [4.78.59.10]

 16   172 ms   170 ms   172 ms  g5-1.c2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.42]
 17   171 ms   182 ms   179 ms  topaz.keennotion.gr [209.51.218.90]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι οντως δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.
> 
> Ελεος ρε παιδια τα ματια μου. Ειναι που ειναι σκατα και δεν φτιαχει με  γυαλια ή φακους (εχω κατι σαν κερατοκωνο στο ενα ματι και 2,5 αστιγματισμο στο αλλο ) τωρα ηρθε κι εδεσε.
> 
> Τωρα εαν εσεις εχετε ματια πιλοτου τι να πω. Παω πασο. 
> Τουλαχιστον δωστε δυνατοτητα να παμε στο προηγουμενο theme.



Αλλό πράγμα η γραμματοσειρά,  αλλό το fixed  width 

Δώστε λίγο  χρόνο ρε παιδιά,

----------


## The_StarGazer

> Ίσως σε 4:3 και σε μικρότερες αναλύσεις να είναι OK αλλα εμενα σε 16:10 το δραμα είναι επιεικώς χαρακτηρισμός


Ειμαι σε 19αρα 4:3

3 δαχτυλα κενος χωρος απο δεξια και αλλα 3 απο αριστερα.





> Δώστε λίγο χρόνο ρε παιδιά,


Ναι οντως σας πιασαμε λιγο απο τη μουρη αλλα ειναι επειδη σας αγαπαμε   :Razz: 
Δεν ειναι ομως μεγεθος γραμματοσειρας. Ειναι ολα πιο μικρα.

----------


## 3lbereth

Στο "Θέματα που παρακολουθείτε" και στο "Νέα Μηνύματα" σε κάποια topics δεν εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός σελίδων. Αν πας όμως στο ίδιο topic μέσω του forum, οι σελίδες εμφανίζονται κανονικά. Παράδειγμα:

----------


## sdikr

> Τι να σου πω γούστα είναι. Εμενα με δυσκολεύει στην ανάγνωση πάντως. Ίσως σε 4:3 και σε μικρότερες αναλύσεις να είναι OK αλλα εμενα σε 16:10 το δραμα είναι επιεικώς χαρακτηρισμός η πρώτη σκέψη μου όταν άνοιξα το site ήταν WHAT THE F@CK αλλα είπα να είμαι ευγενικός ώρα που είναι 
> 
> Ο "ωφέλιμος" χώρος που μένει για να διαβάσεις είναι πολύ μικρός, κοίτα πως φαίνονται και τι scroll χρειάζεται ένα απλό trace μέσα σε code tags.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.90]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...



το ίδιο θα εκάνες  και στο παλιό 2007



Συγνώμη τώρα πραγμάτικα  υπάρχει κόσμος που μπορούσε να δουλέψει με αυτό;

----------


## panosaoua

Μεγειά την νέα εμφάνιση κατ΄ αρχήν. 

Πρώτα μια παρατήρηση:

Όπως φαίνεται στο στιγμιότυπο υπάρχει επικάλυψη σε ένα σημείο των κειμένων. 

(Αυτό συμβαίνει σε Όπερα, Αλεπού και ΙΕ7) με διαφημίσεις ή χωρίς. 

Δουλεύω σε 19" με 1280Χ1024 ανάλυση. 

Δεύτερο η προσωπική μου γνώμη: 

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι αυτός ο σχεδιασμός με την στήλη στην μέση και μεγάλα κενά αριστερά και δεξιά (ειδικά στα δεξιά) είναι κάποιου είδους μόδα ή νέα τάση. 

Θεωρείται πιο μοντέρνο;

Υπάρχει εδώ και καιρό και στο contra και στο in και εμένα προσωπικά δεν με βολεύει (και ακόμη δεν έχω πάει σε wide οθόνη  :Razz: )

Το οπτικό μου πεδίο είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από την στήλη που χρησιμοποιείται και με κουράζει αυτή η συνεχής αλλαγή γραμμών. 

Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## DiM

> Ειμαι σε 19αρα 4:3
> 
> 3 δαχτυλα κενος χωρος απο δεξια και αλλα 3 απο αριστερα.


Πάρε μάτι πως τα βλέπω εγώ με firefox και 22' 16:10

----------


## The_StarGazer

> Πάρε μάτι πως τα βλέπω εγώ με firefox και 22' 16:10



χαχαχαχα
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> χαχαχαχα


ρε παιδία συγνώμη τώρα,  αλλά πραγματικά είχατε το φόρουμ  maximized  με το παλιό 2007  και δεν είχατε πρόβλημα;

και εγώ  16:10  έχω εδώ και καιρό και απο τότε  έχω  τους browser  ρυθμισμένους  για  Α4,

----------


## panosaoua

> Πάρε μάτι πως τα βλέπω εγώ με firefox και 22' 16:10


Δες και το ευχάριστο. Εσυ μπορείς να ανοίγεις τουλάχιστον (!) 3 θέματα την ίδια στιγμή.  :Razz:

----------


## ariadgr

> ρε παιδία συγνώμη τώρα,  αλλά πραγματικά είχατε το φόρουμ  maximized  με το παλιό 2007  και δεν είχατε πρόβλημα;


Τι πρόβλημα δηλαδή έχεις στο νου σου με το 2007 maximized;  :Thinking: 
Εγώ δεν είχα συναντήσει κανένα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Κι εμένα με κουράζει πολύ αυτό το πράγμα.

Είναι θέμα της wide (1680x1050) και των κενών στις άκρες και όχι τόσο της γραμματοσειράς..

----------


## nothing

επειση βλεπω αλλαγες που συμβαινουν real time  :Wink:   να προσθεσω κατι αλλο που ισως να ηταν χρηστικο για πολλους,το κουμπι "top" πλεον ειναι πολυ μικρο και προσπαθεις να το πετυχεις...
(γλυτωνα πολυ scroll και τσιτωμα του τενοντα...)

ολα τα αναφερουμε ωστε να ειναι χρηστικο το φορουμ και τουλαχιστον εγω τα αναφερω με φιλικη διαθεση για βελτιωση!!!

καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια...

----------


## The_StarGazer

> ρε παιδία συγνώμη τώρα,  αλλά πραγματικά είχατε το φόρουμ  maximized  με το παλιό 2007  και δεν είχατε πρόβλημα;
> 
> και εγώ  16:10  έχω εδώ και καιρό και απο τότε  έχω  τους browser  ρυθμισμένους  για  Α4,



Εεε δεν εχω κανενα screenshot να σου δειξω.
Αλλα αφου υπαρχει κενο δεξια/αριστερα που δεν χρησιμοποιειται λογικο δεν ειναι τα υπολοιπα να ειναι πιο μικρα ?

----------


## sdikr

> Τι πρόβλημα δηλαδή έχεις στο νου σου με το 2007 maximized; 
> Εγώ δεν είχα συναντήσει κανένα.


είχα  ενα απίστευτο  πιάσιμο στον λαιμό επειδή έπρεπε  να κάνω  μεταφορά  απο αριστερά  προς τα δεξιά  (για το κεφάλι μιλάμε)   :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εεε δεν εχω κανενα screenshot να σου δειξω.
> Αλλα αφου υπαρχει κενο δεξια/αριστερα που δεν χρησιμοποιειται λογικο δεν ειναι τα υπολοιπα να ειναι πιο μικρα ?



ποιο  πάνω  δίνω  screenshot  απο το παλιό 2007  σε  full 1650  και σε περίπου  Α4 

Για το ποιο μικρά  δεν διάφωνω,   (πχ στα γράμματα)

----------


## DiM

> Συγνώμη τώρα πραγμάτικα  υπάρχει κόσμος που μπορούσε να δουλέψει με αυτό;


Αφού έχεις την δυνατότητα σαν admin να βλέπεις με το παλιό  :Razz:  δώσε την και σε εμάς και άσε εμάς τους μαζόχες να κάνουμε δουλειά με το παλιό και μεινε εσύ με το νέο  :Whistle: 

Με αλλα λόγια νομίζω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα της επιλογής παλιού και νέο style και ο καθένας ας επιλέξει ανάλογα την ανάλυση της οθόνης του, τα γούστα του και πως βλέπει αυτός ότι είναι πιο ξεκούραστο και εργονομικό να διαβάζει το site.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 3lbereth

> είχα  ενα απίστευτο  πιάσιμο στον λαιμό επειδή έπρεπε  να κάνω  μεταφορά  απο αριστερά  προς τα δεξιά  (για το κεφάλι μιλάμε)


 :ROFL: Γιατί? Οι βολβοί των ματιών σου δεν κουνιούνται? Μόνο σε αγώνες τέννις έχω δει να το κάνουν αυτό! :Razz:

----------


## hostolis

> Ναι - διαβάζεται....ΑΛΛΑ
> 
> αν το παλιό στυλ είχε εργονομία / στυλ / άνεση 10/10, αυτό έχει 6/10. Δεν είναι 2/10, δεν είναι ένα κίτρινο website με κόκκινα γράμματα σε HTML - αλλά δεν έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το πόσο καλύτερος ήταν ο παλιός τρόπος.
> 
> Το μόνο που ελπίζω είναι ο φίλτατος Evilhawk να το έχει υπ'όψη του, και να δώσει την επιλογή έστω σε όσους χρήστες θέλουν (φαντάζομαι, το 80% τουλάχιστον όσων έχουν wide οθόνη) να διάλέξουν ΚΑΤΙ που να είναι screen-adaptive...
> 
> ...Γιατί downgrade του user interface και της λειτουργικότητας, δε χρειάζεται να γίνει χωρίς λόγο...
> 
> Προσωπική γνώμη τα παραπάνω, και γνώμη φίλων που διαβάζουν το φόρουμ.


Παρακαλώ, δώστε το option.

----------


## sdikr

> Αφού έχεις την δυνατότητα σαν admin να βλέπεις με το παλιό  δώσε την και σε εμάς και άσε εμάς τους μαζόχες να κάνουμε δουλειά με το παλιό και μεινε εσύ με το νέο 
> 
> Με αλλα λόγια νομίζω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα της επιλογής παλιού και νέο style και ο καθένας ας επιλέξει ανάλογα την ανάλυση της οθόνης του, τα γούστα του και πως βλέπει αυτός ότι είναι πιο ξεκούραστο και εργονομικό να διαβάζει το site.


Ωραία όποτε ερχόμαστε  στο  give some time   στους προγραμματιστές,  Είδικα σε εσένα  θα αφήσουμε μόνο το Iphone  theme  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 




> Γιατί? Οι βολβοί των ματιών σου δεν κουνιούνται? Μόνο σε αγώνες τέννις έχω δει να το κάνουν αυτό!


βλέπω πόλυ τενις  για αυτό

----------


## hostolis

> Πάρε μάτι πως τα βλέπω εγώ με firefox και 22' 16:10


Ακριβώς έτσι κι εγώ, 22', 1680x1050.

----------


## DiM

> Γιατί? Οι βολβοί των ματιών σου δεν κουνιούνται? Μόνο σε αγώνες τέννις έχω δει να το κάνουν αυτό!


Μέσα στο μυαλό μου είσαι αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ ahahaha, και έλεγα ρε γαμώτο μονο γω κουνάω τα ματια και όχι τον λαιμό ? ahahaha  :Laughing:

----------


## hostolis

> ρε παιδία συγνώμη τώρα,  αλλά πραγματικά είχατε το φόρουμ  maximized  με το παλιό 2007  και δεν είχατε πρόβλημα;
> 
> και εγώ  16:10  έχω εδώ και καιρό και απο τότε  έχω  τους browser  ρυθμισμένους  για  Α4,


Επειδή εσένα σου αρέσει έτσι, εμείς δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε option;

----------


## The_StarGazer

> ποιο  πάνω  δίνω  screenshot  απο το παλιό 2007  σε  full 1650  και σε περίπου  Α4 
> 
> Για το ποιο μικρά  δεν διάφωνω,   (πχ στα γράμματα)



Οχι *μονο* στα γραμματα. Σε ολο το concept. Ακομα και στο "Νεα Μηνυματα" τιτλοι θεματων που επιαναν μιση γραμμη τωρα πιανουν 1,5. 
Π.χ

*Ποιά είναι η τελευταία ταινία που είδες; Σου άρεσε; (v. II)* . Χαλαρα εβγαινε σε μια γραμμη . τωρα παει απο κατω.






> Ωραία όποτε ερχόμαστε στο give some time στους προγραμματιστές, Είδικα σε εσένα θα αφήσουμε μόνο το Iphone theme


Οχχχιι πληρωνουμε και τα θελουμε τωρα......  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Επειδή εσένα σου αρέσει έτσι, εμείς δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε option;



Δεν  είπα πουθένα  οτι δεν θα υπάρχει option,   απλά είχα  μια απόψη  που ήθελα  να αναφέρω.

τιποτα παραπάνω  τίποτα  λιγότερο

----------


## DiM

Eh αφού θα υπάρχει επιλογή να γυρίσουμε στο παλιό  :Razz:  ας αφήσουμε τους admins να το παλέψουν θα κάνουμε υπομονή ....

Για καλο και κακό πάντως ας ετοιμάσουμε κανένα banner ΛΕΥΤΕΡΙA ΣΤΟ ADSLGR  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

Ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει που ειναι fixed size , πολυ scrolling ρε παιδι μου!!


Τελος θα ηθελα το link για το "Πινακας Ελεγχου" να ειναι κανονικο λινκ που να μπορεις να το κανεις open i a new tab (πχ κλικ κ με το middle click)


*Κατα τα αλλα , το forum φαινεται πολυ πιο snappy!!* 

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Συγνώμη τώρα πραγμάτικα  υπάρχει κόσμος που μπορούσε να δουλέψει με αυτό;  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48666


Γιατι οχι??
Λιγοτερο srolling!
Πχ κοιτα οτι αυτα που εχει γραψει το παιδι επιαναν  3 σειρες, ενω τωρα πιανουν 5.. :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> είχα  ενα απίστευτο  πιάσιμο στον λαιμό επειδή έπρεπε  να κάνω  μεταφορά  απο αριστερά  προς τα δεξιά  (για το κεφάλι μιλάμε)  
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ποιο  πάνω  δίνω  screenshot  απο το παλιό 2007  σε  full 1650  και σε περίπου  Α4 
> 
> Για το ποιο μικρά  δεν διάφωνω,   (πχ στα γράμματα)


Ομως προηγουμενως ειχες την επιλογη για maximized ή οχι..Τωρα κ στις 2 περιπτωσεις το πλατος παραμενει ιδιο κ κανεις περισσοτερο scroll.

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μη με βαρέσετε!
> Κάτι που είναι μάλλον θέμα αισθητικής φύσεως:
> Η κεντρική σελίδα μου φαίνεται λίγο... "φτωχή". Δεν προδιαθέτει το νέο χρήστη να επισκευθεί το forum.
> Η στήλη με τις διαφημίσεις (καθώς έχουν και animation) χαντακώνουν τις Ειδήσεις. Πρώτα πέφτει το μάτι στη hol και μετά στα υπόλοιπα.


+1
 Πραγματι!




> Χάθηκαν και τα νέα μηνύματα που έδιναν μιά less static μορφή στη σελίδα. Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο adslgr, το πρώτο που κοιτάω είναι τα τελευταία posts.


Φανταζομαι θα ξαναμπουν τα τελευταια μηνυματα ,ε?
Ηταν πολυ χρησιμα!



Tελος, το λινκ για να πας στην τελευταια σελιδα σε ενα thread οταν ειναι σε ενα subforum ειναι διαολεμενα μικρο!

----------


## WagItchyef

> ρε παιδία συγνώμη τώρα,  αλλά πραγματικά είχατε το φόρουμ  maximized  με το παλιό 2007  και δεν είχατε πρόβλημα;
> 
> και εγώ  16:10  έχω εδώ και καιρό και απο τότε  έχω  τους browser  ρυθμισμένους  για  Α4,


Αυτό με το A4 δεν αφορά μόνο την εκτύπωση;

----------


## Til3tSiO

> Επειδή αφορά την αναγνωσιμότητα, το θεωρώ bug. Το site με το νέο high contrast theme, νομίζω είναι κουραστικό για τα μάτια. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να διορθωθεί σύντομα.
> 
> Hint: Νομίζω ότι το fixed size είναι λάθος επιλογή, όταν όλοι έχουμε multi-sized οθόνες (4:3, 5:4, 16:9, 16:10 αναλογίες), ("χίλιες-δύο" αναλύσεις, με τις αναλύσεις ολοένα να αυξάνονται), dual screens, κ.λ.π..
> 
> Το fixed size, ίσως ήταν καλό τον παλιό καλό καιρό που είχαμε όλοι 14''/15'' οθόνες (αλλά δεν υπήρχε Internet τότε).


Θα συμφωνήσω

----------


## paraskdi

Eίναι πολύ κουραστικό έτσι.Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει.

----------


## GoofyX

Ούτε πήρα χαμπάρι πότε έγινε η αναβάθμιση (RC1 όμως). Το νέο theme καλό μεν, αλλά επειδή είναι fixed δε μου άρεσε. Γύρισα στο κλασικό Grey και είμαι οκ.

Δε θέλουμε fixed theme!  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## no_logo

> Ούτε πήρα χαμπάρι πότε έγινε η αναβάθμιση (RC1 όμως). Το νέο theme καλό μεν, αλλά επειδή είναι fixed δε μου άρεσε. Γύρισα στο κλασικό Grey και είμαι οκ.


Ευτυχώς που το ειπες
τι ωραίο και ξεκούραστο που είναι τώρα
Αυτό το ξεπλυμένο μπλε είναι από τις χειρότερες επιλογές

----------


## GoofyX

Υπάρχει καμιά διαφορά στη διαχείριση των συνημμένων...; Δεν μπορώ να διαγράψω κανένα συνημμένο από τον πίνακα ελέγχου. Θα κοιτάξω όλο το thread.

----------


## megahead13

> Ναι οντως δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.
> 
> Ελεος ρε παιδια τα ματια μου. Ειναι που ειναι σκατα και δεν φτιαχει με  γυαλια ή φακους (εχω κατι σαν κερατοκωνο στο ενα ματι και 2,5 αστιγματισμο στο αλλο ) τωρα ηρθε κι εδεσε.
> 
> Τωρα εαν εσεις εχετε ματια πιλοτου τι να πω. Παω πασο. 
> Τουλαχιστον δωστε δυνατοτητα να παμε στο προηγουμενο theme.


Χα! Έλα να κάνουμε παρέα: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=204




> Γύρισα στο κλασικό Grey και είμαι οκ.


Κι εγώ σε adslgr 2007...  :Smile: 




> Δε θέλουμε fixed theme!


+10000  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up: 

Θέλω να πιστεύω πως τα παιδιά θα μας δώσουν την επιλογή αυτή...  :Smile:

----------


## no_logo

> Θέλω να πιστεύω πως τα παιδιά θα μας δώσουν την επιλογή αυτή...


αλλάξτε το style από την «επεξεργασία επιλογών»  :Wink:

----------


## nmavro73

Κανονικά όταν πατάμε το κουτάκι που είναι πάνω από μια κατηγορία προσωπικών μηνυμάτων πρέπει να γίνεται επιλογή όλων. Από χθες που έγινε η αναβάθμιση δεν λειτουργεί σωστά αυτό. Πρέπει να επιλέξεις 100+ μηνύματα ένα ένα για να τα σβήσεις.

----------


## GoofyX

> +10000   
> 
> Θέλω να πιστεύω πως τα παιδιά θα μας δώσουν την επιλογή αυτή...





> αλλάξτε το style από την «επεξεργασία επιλογών»


Ο megahead13 μάλλον εννοεί το νέο θέμα να γίνει fluid...

----------


## Musikwissenschaftler

Διάβασα όλες τις ήδη εκπεφρασμένες απόψεις και συμφωνώ ιδιαίτερα με την δυσχέρεια που προκαλεί στην ανάγνωση το ανοικτόχρωμο φόντο, αλλά και με την λυπηρή - κατ' εμέ - απουσία των οκτώ πλέον πρόσφατων μηνυμάτων από την αρχική σελίδα. Τουναντίον, δεν συμμερίζομαι τα παράπονα για το πλάτος του χρηστικού χώρου, διότι έχω ευρεία οθόνη 22 ιντσών και μου είναι αδύνατον να διαβάσω κείμενα τα οποία καταλαμβάνουν όλο το διαθέσιμο πλάτος (πάντοτε περιορίζω το μέγεθος των παραθύρων των εφαρμογών)!

Θα ήθελα, ωστόσο, να προσθέσω κάτι που πραγματικά μου λείπει στην ανανεωμένη μορφή του forum. Στην αμέσως προηγούμενη εκδοχή, στην αριστερή στήλη, στο προφίλ και δη ακριβώς κάτω από το εικονίδιο (avatar) του μέλους, εμφανιζόταν σύνδεσμος όχι μόνον για τα προσωπικά μηνύματα (όπως τώρα) αλλά και για τα μηνύματα που «παρακολουθεί» κανείς. Αυτό για εμένα ήταν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο και στεναχωριέμαι που δεν μπορώ να το βρω πουθενά στην τρέχουσα έκδοση! Αν δεν είναι δύσκολο, θα σας παρακαλούσα να το επαναφέρετε.

Κατά τα άλλα, επιθυμώ να εκφράσω τις ειλικρινείς μου ευχαριστίες προς όλη την συντακτική ομάδα του adslgr για τις πολύτιμες υπηρεσίες που μου παρέχει εδώ και καιρό.

----------


## megahead13

> αλλάξτε το style από την «επεξεργασία επιλογών»


Έκανα edit το post μου συμπληρώνοντας ότι άλλαξα στο παλιό theme, το οποίο μάλιστα προτιμώ  :Smile: 




> Ο megahead13 μάλλον εννοεί το νέο θέμα να γίνει fluid...


Ακριβώς!  :Wink:

----------


## ranger

> Δεν υπάρχει το "μετάβαση στο τελευταίο μήνυμα" δίπλα στο όνομα του τελευταίου που postάρε στο θέμα.


Απ' ότι είδα μπήκε στην αρχική σελίδα αλλά όχι στο αποτελέσματα αναζήτησης.

----------


## Costas_Dav

Στην κεντρική σελίδα το λινκ για τα στατιστικά του φόλντινκ είναι σπασμένο (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/fahstat/fahindex.php). Οι επιμέρους σελίδες για τις οποίες είχα sortcut λειτουργούν.

Στην σελίδα του error 404 το mail του adminisrator είναι administrator@keennotion.gr

Επίσης όταν πρωτομπήκα με gchrome άνοιξε στο skin toy iphone.

Το fixed width skin θα δυσκολευτώ να το συνηθίσω.

Edit: [ η σωστή είναι http://www.adslgr.com/fahstat/fahindex.php χωρίς το forum δηλ ]

----------


## jim68

Δυο ώρες είμαι συνδεμένος ένα ζευγάρι μπαταρίες χάλασα στο srolling!  :Razz: 
Tι να πω με 26' οθόνη και 1900χ1200 ανάλυση έχω 10 δάκτυλα κενό δεξιά και δέκα δάκτυλα αριστερά.
Παρακαλώ για την επιλογή της παλιάς εμφάνισης.

----------


## spartacus

> Μπορείτε να επιστρέψετε στα παλιά themes από τις επιλογές.
> Το grey επέστρεψε και είναι μια χαρά.


να φαρδύνει λίγο αυτό το πράμα γίνεται;

----------


## 29gk

Να πρωτοτυπησω και εγω.

Παρολη την αρχικη πολυ καλη εντυπωση, μολις αρχισα να δουλευω λιγο το φορουμ......... κουραστηκα. Σε 14,1 οθονη16-10 με αναλυση 1280χ800 ειναι πολυ κουραστικο στο πανω-κατω. Συμφωνω δηλαδη πως το fixed width ειναι ασκοπο και ενοχλητικο παρολο που δινει την εντυπωση μιας ηλεκτρονικης εφημεριδας.  :Thinking: 

Δεν μου αρεσει...  :Sad:

----------


## Antre

Διαβάζοντας πρώτα ολες τις σελίδες θα συμφωνήσω ότι 

1. Να υπάρχει δυνατότητα προσαρμογής και όχι και όχι να χάνεται το 1/3 της οθόνης σε χρήστες με 16:10
2. Οπωσδήποτε να ξανα υπάρξουν οι "τελευταίες δημοσιεύσεις" αν και ,φαντάζομαι, ότι απλά δεν το χετε βάλει ακόμη :Smile: 
3. Να μπορείς να μπεις στον πίνακα ελέγχου με πχ άνοιγμα σε νέα καρτέλα

Αυτά από εμένα (και μάλλον από τους περισσότερους). Να πω ότι πραγματικά είναι πολύ όμορφο απλά μας έχετε καλομάθει και είμαστε απαιτητικοί  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Παίδες η γκρίνια δεν βοηθάει κανένα, μόνο "θόρυβο" μπορεί να δημιουργήσει. 

Γράψτε τις παρατηρήσεις σας και τις προτάσεις σας για να τις δει ο Νεκτάριος που δουλεύει το design.
Οι αλλαγές είναι πολλές και θα τα διορθώνουμε όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται.

----------


## goku

δεν διάβασα όλες τις σελίδες και δεν ξέρω αν έχει απαντηθεί, αλλά στην αρχική σελίδα δεν πρέπει να εμφανίζονται τα θέματα με τα τελευταία μυνήματα;

----------


## manicx

3 παρατηρήσεις από εμένα. 

α) Στο upload, όταν επιλέγω αρχείο το κουμπάκι "Ανέβασμα" είναι δεξιά και δεν φαίνεται. Πρέπει να σκρολάρεις για να το δεις. 

β) Συμφωνώ για το στένεμα. Πρέπει να υποστηρίζει μεγαλύτερες αναλύσεις. Αυτοί πχ που έχουν 22" θα στραβωθούν.

γ) Όπως επίσης αναφέθηκε, αυτό με τις τελίτσες για να πας στην τελευταία σελίδα σε μπερδεύει λίγο. Θέμα συνήθειας είναι αλλά δεν είναι και ξεκάθαρο.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Σχετικά με το profile privacy, στα release notes αναφέρει: 
" Custom Field Blocks where the admin has allowed it"

Γιατί λοιπόν ο admin άφησε στην απ' έξω το adsl info?  :Razz:

----------


## ranger

Πρώτη σελίδα:


Αποτελέσματα αναζήτησης:


Είναι κουραστικό να ψάχνεις να βρεις τις τελίτσες και μετά να scrollάρεις μέχρι κάτω...

----------


## aria

Όσοι λέτε για το σκρολάρισμα (εγώ έχω επιλογή να βλέπω 20 ή 25 ποστς και δεν έχω ενοχληθεί ως τώρα), δεν έχετε λάβει υπόψη πως το ADSL info είναι πια "κρυμμένο"  :Clap:  και έτσι τα ποστ των 1-3 γραμμών είναι πολύ περιορισμένα σε σχέση με το πώς ήταν πριν.

Μιας και είναι Κυριακή πρωί και είμαστε χαλαροί πίνοντας καφέ και ακούγοντας adslgr radio  :Razz:  θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ καλό κουράγιο σε Νεκτάριο και EvilHawk και αν εγώ έχω κουραστεί να διαβάζω από χθες τα ίδια και τα ίδια, φαντάζομαι πώς το βλέπουν εκείνοι που έχουν και ένα άγχος επιπρόσθετο και μια αϋπνία, όσο να'ναι...

Κάντε τον κόπο να διαβάζετε το νήμα από την αρχή τουλάχιστον, για να μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε.

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## megahead13

Ρε παιδιά τα παλιά themes τα βγάλατε;;;

----------


## aria

Άλλο ένα:  Το button "Πίνακας Ελέγχου" κάτω από το σύνδεσμο "Π. Μηνύματα" κάτω από τη φωτο προφίλ μας, δεν πατιέται με τη ροδέλα του mouse για να ανοίξει σε νέα καρτέλα (δεν αλλάζει καν σε "χεράκι" ο κέρσορας πηγαίνοντας πάνω του).

----------


## telumentil

Είναι και λίγο θέμα συνήθειας, Στην αρχή με ξένισε λίγο, αλλά σε μερικά λεπτά μου άρεσε και τώρα προτιμώ το νέο "look".   :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Off Topic


		Να σημειώσω ότι το ispy τα σπάει! Είναι πολύ πιο ευανάγνωστο τώρα.

----------


## Bayern7

> Είναι και λίγο θέμα συνήθειας, Στην αρχή με ξένισε λίγο, αλλά σε μερικά λεπτά μου άρεσε και τώρα προτιμώ το νέο "look".


Και εμένα μου άρεσε περισσότερο το νέο look.
Μόνο να αλλάξει το fixed width χρειάζεται γιατί όντως δείχνει άσχημο με τα κενά δεξιά και αριστερά. Επιβάλλεται. :RTFM:

----------


## tolism30

Το μόνο που με ενοχλεί είναι τα κενά δεξιά και αριστερά (και εγώ wide οθόνη). Κατά τα άλλα όλα καλά όλα ανθηρά

----------


## ipo

Με firefox 3 και google chrome η χαμηλή χρωματική αντίθεση στο κείμενο που περιέχει πληροφορίες μέλους (ηλικία, περιοχή, εγγραφή. πλήθος μηνυμάτων) καθιστά το κείμενο δυσανάγνωστο. Ομοίως στο tag cloud και στη λίστα "Παρόμοια Θέματα".

----------


## Madvil

> Ωχ έχει δουλίτσα ακόμα μου φαίνεται...; Πάντως το βλέπω super με 1280χ1024.


Same here.

Πάει λουκούμι με το default skin του Opera  :Cool:  Σαν design έχω θεματάκι αλλά δεν είναι για το thread...  :Sad:  

Off Topic


		Το χρώμα της γραμματοσειράς στις υπογραφές και το χρώμα των link.

----------


## sonic

Μια παρατήρηση, στο παλιό theme εμφανιζόταν κάτω από τον τίτλο του θρεντ οι σελίδες (1,2,3,4) και το "τελευταία σελίδα" που πλέον δεν εμφανίζεται και ήταν πολύ πρακτικό.

----------


## teodor_ch

ας τα γράψω και εγώ εάν κοιτάτε πόσοι χρήστες θέλουν κάτι συγκεκριμένο

1) με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ το fixed width

2) κάτι δε μ'αρέσει στο νέο look. Δε μπορώ να το προσδιορίσω ακόμα.

ΥΓ. μόλις παρατήρησα ότι το κουμπί "Παράθεση" δεν έχει ξεκάθαρο font. Αν θέλετε βγάζω screenshot

----------


## 3lbereth

> Άλλο ένα:  Το button "Πίνακας Ελέγχου" κάτω από το σύνδεσμο "Π. Μηνύματα" κάτω από τη φωτο προφίλ μας, δεν πατιέται με τη ροδέλα του mouse για να ανοίξει σε νέα καρτέλα (δεν αλλάζει καν σε "χεράκι" ο κέρσορας πηγαίνοντας πάνω του).


Σχεδόν το ίδιο και με το link του adslgr.com που σε βγάζει στην κεντρική σελίδα. Αν κάνεις right-click, αντί του menu "open link, open link in new tab ...κλπ", βγάζει "save background as".

Επίσης, όταν υπάρχουν συνημμένες εικόνες μένει μεγάλο κενό μεταξύ του κειμένου και της εικόνας που ακολουθεί. _(Έτσι ήταν χτες βράδυ. Αν στο μεταξύ το φτιάξατε, αγνοήστε το!)_

----------


## Drillgr

Καποιοι ανεφεραν οτι εβαλαν το theme adslgr 2007 απο τον πινακα ελενχου. Σε μενα δεν υπαρχει αυτη η επιλογη, μηπως εχει μπει επιλεκτικα?

----------


## mob

όλα καλά  :One thumb up:  αλλά αυτό το fixed width δεν μ'αρέσει καθόλου (στα 1920Χ1200 είναι λίγο) dynamic δεν μπορεί να γινει  :Thinking:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> 1920Χ1200


Δε θέλω να ξέρω πως βλέπεις το site.

----------


## opener

Και για μενα αυτο με τις τελειες 123... (για να πας στην τελευταια σελιδα) ειναι κινεζικο μαρτυριο!

----------


## mob

> Δε θέλω να ξέρω πως βλέπεις το site.


στις 24" ....σχετικά μικρό (στενότατο) με μεγάλα γράμματα  :ROFL:

----------


## megahead13

> Καποιοι ανεφεραν οτι εβαλαν το theme adslgr 2007 απο τον πινακα ελενχου. Σε μενα δεν υπαρχει αυτη η επιλογη, μηπως εχει μπει επιλεκτικα?


Για την ώρα έχει αφαιρεθεί...

----------


## nm96027

To καινουργιο Στυλ είναι πιο απαλό και νομίζω πιο ξεκούραστο. Η πρώτη σελίδα έχει "χαλαρώσει" αρκετά και είναι τώρα πιο απλή και ευανάγνωστη. 

Ας κάνουμε και λίγη υπομονή μέχρι ο EvilHawk και ο Νεκτάριος καταλήξουν στην τελική μορφή διορθώνοντας και συμπληρώνοντας διάφορα θέματα που αφορούν κυρίως την λειτουργικότητα.

Καλη δύναμη guys! :Thumbs up:  Noμίζω πως το χρειάζεστε!!!!

----------


## Antre

Εντάξει αν είναι το μέγεθος των γραμμάτων το πρόβλημά σας και όχι το ατελείωτο scroll πάτε "Προβολή" -> "Μεγέθυνση" στο φυλλομετρητή (πχ mozilla) αλλά μην επιλέξετε μόνο τα γράμματα αλλά γενικά τη σελίδα. Τα μάτια σας μια χαρά σώζονται... μην υπερβάλλουμε κιόλας. Το ατελείωτο scrollarisma είναι το πρόβλημα και το ενδεχομένως "κρυμμένο" υλικό

Μια ακόμη παρατήρηση : στο πίνακα ελέγχου, στα νήματα που παρακολουθώ, σε κάποια από αυτά δεν βγάζει καν τις σελίδες (κοιταχτε εκεί που έχω τραβήξει κόκκινη γραμμή... το νήμα έχει 5 σελίδες αλλά δεν εμφανίζει καν σελίδες)

----------


## Patentman

Vista 64, Firefox 3, 1152*864

Το κουμπακι "παμε" στα προσωπικα μηνυματα ειναι σε λαθανσμενο υψος.



Οχι οτι ειναι κατι φοβερο, στα επομενα fixes.

YΓ. Με γεια το νεο look.  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

Καλό θα είναι   να κάνετε  και  μερικά  ctrl+f5   (ή καθάρισμα  στην cache  του browser)  γιατί υπάρχουν μερικά  γράφικά  κλπ   που έχουν μείνει στην παλιά εκδοσή

----------


## ipo

> Μια ακόμη παρατήρηση : στο πίνακα ελέγχου, στα νήματα που παρακολουθώ, σε κάποια από αυτά δεν βγάζει καν τις σελίδες (κοιταχτε εκεί που έχω τραβήξει κόκκινη γραμμή... το νήμα έχει 5 σελίδες αλλά δεν εμφανίζει καν σελίδες)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48683


Σχετικά με το παραπάνω, μου λείπει ιδιαίτερα το link "τελευταία σελίδα".

----------


## Patentman

Παντα κανω εκκαθαριση στον firefox κατα το κλεισιμο.
Μετα τις αλλαγες εκανα.

Τωρα ενα αλλο bug ή τελος παντων μειωμενη λειτουργια ενος χαρακτηριστικου:

Το κουμπακι "Πίνακας Ελέγχου" δεν εχει δραση με δεξι κλικ.
Θελει διορθωση.

----------


## ranger

> Σχετικά με το παραπάνω, μου λείπει ιδιαίτερα το link "τελευταία σελίδα".



Μπορείς να πατήσεις το >> δίπλα στο όνομα του τελευταίου που πόσταρε και να σε πάει στην τελευταία σελίδα.
Βολεύει πολύ, γιαυτό γκρίνιαζα να επιστρέψει (όπως και έγινε)  :Smile:

----------


## largo

Μετά τις αναβαθμίσεις εδώ, σε μένα το site σέρνεται με Firefox 3. Κατι συμβαίνει, και δεν είναι λογω ταχύτητας ή φορτώματος.

Κατι άλλο είναι, μια και τώρα που γράφω, εχω απιστευτο "delay".

----------


## hellenicsun

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.

Ευχάριστη έκπληξη η αλλαγή του Forum. Μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ.

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω συναντήσει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα, πουθενά.

Μόνο δύο παρατηρήσεις:

Θα προτιμούσα να δω τη σελίδα να μην έχει Fixed Resolution. Να μπορεί να καταλαμβάνει δηλαδή όλο το πλάτος της οθόνης (εν προκειμένω του Browser).
Τέλος, η επιλογή "Πίνακας Ελέγχου" θα ήθελα να λειτουργεί με δεξί κλίκ.

Αυτά από εμένα.

----------


## hostolis

Τώρα το adsl info έγινε κουμπάκι.... Δεν μου αρέσει.

----------


## GoofyX

> Άλλο ένα:  Το button "Πίνακας Ελέγχου" κάτω από το σύνδεσμο "Π. Μηνύματα" κάτω από τη φωτο προφίλ μας, δεν πατιέται με τη ροδέλα του mouse για να ανοίξει σε νέα καρτέλα (δεν αλλάζει καν σε "χεράκι" ο κέρσορας πηγαίνοντας πάνω του).


Γιατί είναι πλέον κουμπί (button) και όχι απλό link.

Χάσαμε τα παλιά themes... Γιατί βρε παιδιά...  :Sad:

----------


## WagItchyef

Και εγώ νομίζω ότι τα "ADSL Info" πρέπει να είναι ορατά by default, καθώς πρόκειται για site για το ADSL.

----------


## EvilHawk

Αλήθεια έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το οριζόντιο postbit (μπορείτε να το επιλέξετε στο "επεξεργασία επιλογών" στο userCP) ...  :Whistle:

----------


## ranger

> Αλήθεια έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το οριζόντιο postbit (μπορείτε να το επιλέξετε στο "επεξεργασία επιλογών" στο userCP) ...



Αυτό μου είχε από default.
Και έλεγα γιατί όλοι γκρινιάζουν ενώ εγώ βλέπω κανονικά τα adsl infos  :Razz:

----------


## hostolis

> Αλήθεια έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το οριζόντιο postbit (μπορείτε να το επιλέξετε στο "επεξεργασία επιλογών" στο userCP) ...


Δε μου άρεσε, έτσι πρέπει να κάνω ακόοομα περισσότερο scroll :S

----------


## haHa

> Δε μου άρεσε, έτσι πρέπει να κάνω ακόοομα περισσότερο scroll :S


+1

Το καθετο postbit σημαινει ακομα περισσοτερο scroll!

----------


## ironfist

> Same here.
> 
> Πάει λουκούμι με το default skin του Opera  Σαν design έχω θεματάκι αλλά δεν είναι για το thread... :]


Πράγματι. πρωτομπήκα σήμερα με opera και δείχνει σαν πίνακας ζωγραφικής,




> Μια παρατήρηση, στο παλιό theme εμφανιζόταν κάτω από τον τίτλο του θρεντ οι σελίδες (1,2,3,4) και το "τελευταία σελίδα" που πλέον δεν εμφανίζεται και ήταν πολύ πρακτικό.


Αυτό νομίζω τα παιδιά το βάλανε πλέον με γραφικό τρόπο ( >>) (προσωπικά το προτιμώ και είναι μέχρι να το καταλάβεις)

Η κεντρική σελίδα έγινε πολύ πιο συμμαζεμένη, απλά 2 πρότασεις:

1. Τα links που βρίσκονται στην σελίδα (όχι κάτω από την κεντρική on top διαφήμιση) και οδηγούν στα "ενδότερα" π.χ "άρθρα" ,"παρουσιάσεις", "πληροφορίες" μοιάζουν απλά με τίτλους. Κάποιος που επισκέφτεται πρώτη φορά το site δεν θα πάει το μυαλό του να τα πατήσει

2. Αν και είναι θέμα ισορροπίας της σελίδας, εαν μακρύνει μια ιδέα ο χώρος των tags,
από την άλλη μεριά μπορούν να επιστρέψουν ανετότατα τα "τελευταία μηνύματα"  (έδειχναν σε έναν επισκέπτη πως το site είναι ζωντανό) 
 Κατά τα άλλα το site δείχνει πολύ πιο ξεκούραστο και οι χρωματικές επιλογές είναι πολύ πετυχημενές

*Spoiler:*




			(άποψη διακοσμητή)
		


 Υ.Γ
Ελπίζω να καταφέρετε να ικανοποιήσετε την πλειοψηφία όσων έχουν ενστάσεις και προβλήματα με την αλλαγή.

Edit: [ επίσης δεν υπάρχει σύνδεσμος στην αρχική σελίδα που να οδηγεί απευθείας στις ειδήσεις.Ή μήπως εγώ δεν το βλέπω; Πάντως κλίκ στο "επικαιρότητα" δεν παίζει... :Thinking:    ]

----------


## TearDrop

Ελπίζω να μην έγινε έτσι το site για να γεμίσει κάποια στιγμή με διαφημίσεις δεξιά - αριστερά.

Χάλι μαύρο....... Μερικές φορές προσπαθώντας να κάνουμε το καλό, καλύτερο, το καταστρέφουμε εντελώς.

----------


## hellenicsun

Εντάξει, μη τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Λίγη υπομονή δε βλάπτει. Ακόμη συγκεντρώνονται προβλήματα, προτάσεις και υποδείξεις. Είμαι σίγουρος πως όλα αυτά διαβάζονται από την ομάδα του ADSLgr και ότι πρέπει να διορθωθεί/προστεθεί/αφαιρεθεί, θα γίνει.

----------


## hellenicsun

BTW, δείτε και αυτή την εικόνα:



Εμφανίζεται το ίδιο FAQ 3 φορές.

----------


## DiM

Η γνώμη μας ειπώθηκε, εισακούστηκε και γράφτηκε εκεί που έπρεπε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Στο παρακάτω topic για οποιον δε το πείρε χαμπάρι η απάντηση.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=256223

Με αλλα λόγια πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με αυτό το .... ακατονόμαστο skin  :Thumb down:  ... άντε και καλά μας χριστούγεννα  :Whistle: 

Για οποιον ακόμα δε το κατάλαβε, συνεχίστε να γράφετε για bugs μονο πλέον  :Twisted Evil: .

----------


## haHa

Αυριο λεω να μην μπω στο site, ως ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας..

----------


## hellenicsun

Να σημειώσω πως δε λειτουργεί το Auto Merge στα διπλά Post. Εκτός κι αν είναι Feature της νέας έκδοσης.

----------


## applebite

> Αυριο λεω να μην μπω στο site, ως ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας


Kαλα ρε συ, σιγα μην κανουμε κ πορεια  :Razz: 

Απο εκει κ περα συμφωνω ομως, αν δεν αλλαξει το fixed width βλεπω κ το δικο μου χρονο ενασχολησης με το site να μειωνεται δραστικα - ειμαι σε 18αρα (19CRT) οθονη 4:3 κ ειλικρινα ειναι απιστευτα κουραστικη η αναγνωση  :Sad:

----------


## hellenicsun

Δε μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι η δυσαρέσκεια αρκετών χρηστών δε θα ληφθεί υπόψη.

----------


## haHa

> Kαλα ρε συ, σιγα μην κανουμε κ πορεια 
> 
> 
> Απο εκει κ περα συμφωνω ομως, αν δεν αλλαξει το fixed width βλεπω κ το δικο μου χρονο ενασχολησης με το site να μειωνεται δραστικα - ειμαι σε 18αρα (19CRT) οθονη 4:3 κ ειλικρινα ειναι απιστευτα κουραστικη η αναγνωση


Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο..
Πολυ κουραστικο, οποτε θα μειωθει ο χρονος ενασχολησης κ απο την πλευρα μου..

Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι παρολο που υπαρχουν πολλα παραπονα, οι υπευθυνοι δεν τους ακουσαν..

Ισως αν δουνε οτι θα μπαινουν λιγοτεροι χρηστες κ για λιγοτερη ωρα, αποφασισουν να κανουν κατι..

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δε μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι η δυσαρέσκεια αρκετών χρηστών δε θα ληφθεί υπόψη.


Αν η δυσαρεσκεια εκφραστει κ με αλλους τροπους(λιγοτερη ωρα συνδεδεμενοι κλπ) εκτος απο λογια, να δεις πως θα ακουστει!!  :Wink:

----------


## hellenicsun

Καλύτερα τα όποια παράπονα να τα μεταφέρετε εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=256223

----------


## ranger

> Να σημειώσω πως δε λειτουργεί το Auto Merge στα διπλά Post. Εκτός κι αν είναι Feature της νέας έκδοσης.


Κανονικά δουλεύει  :What..?: 
Εκτός αν το ένα από τα δύο μηνύματα είχε attachment




> Δε μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι η δυσαρέσκεια αρκετών χρηστών δε θα ληφθεί υπόψη.


Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος....
Οι πρώτες ενδείξεις άλλα δείχνουν.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Παίδες το συγκεκριμένο thread είναι *μόνο* για *αναφορά των bugs*

Καλύτερα οι συζητήσεις περι width κλπ που δεν αφορούν bugs να γίνουν αλλού έτσι ώστε να διευκολύνουμε και τους διαχειριστές στον εντοπισμό λαθών.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Κανονικά δουλεύει 
> Εκτός αν το ένα από τα δύο μηνύματα είχε attachment


Είχε όντως attachment.  :Embarassed:

----------


## ranger

> Είχε όντως attachment.


Αυτό συνέβαινε από παλιά.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν βλέπω εκεί που είναι ο κόκκινος κύκλος τις σελίδες του θέματος....

----------


## hellenicsun

Εγώ πάλι, τα βλέπω  :Razz:

----------


## opener

> Και για μενα αυτο με τις *τελειες* 123... (για να πας στην τελευταια σελιδα) *ειναι κινεζικο μαρτυριο*!


... το οποιο συνεχιζεται σε νεα εκδοση ( αντι τελειες, τωρα με το >> ).  :Thumb down:

----------


## Antre

> Δεν βλέπω εκεί που είναι ο κόκκινος κύκλος τις σελίδες του θέματος....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48702


Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε μένα

----------


## Sovjohn

Σε όσους είναι μέλη σε ιδιαίτερα μεγάλα usergroups (π.χ. είδα τώρα το Net One Support), τα αστεράκια τους...εμφανίζονται δίπλα στο όνομα, και όχι από κάτω!
Διαβάστε κάποιο θέμα στο Net One Support subforum για να το επιβεβαιώσετε...

----------


## nnik

Άχρηστος χώρος δεξιά και αριστερά .Στον firefox επειδή κάνω μεγένθυση κειμένου  τα γράμματα αλληλοεπικαλύπτονται.
Επίσης που είναι στην κεντρική σελίδα η ροή των threads;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Σε όσους είναι μέλη σε ιδιαίτερα μεγάλα usergroups (π.χ. είδα τώρα το Net One Support), τα αστεράκια τους...εμφανίζονται δίπλα στο όνομα, και όχι από κάτω!
> Διαβάστε κάποιο θέμα στο Net One Support subforum για να το επιβεβαιώσετε...


Αυτό ίσχυε και στο 2007.

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν το θυμάμαι...Ίσως επειδή είναι fixed width να φαίνεται περισσότερο αυτό? Φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δεν εμφανίζει σωστά το username στο friend list tab.

----------


## hellenicsun

Δείτε πως εμφανίζεται το Profile μου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48765

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν μπορώ να δω το συνημμένο  :Thinking:

----------


## hellenicsun

Τώρα;

----------


## Mouse Potato

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ... Τα προφίλ παρουσιάζονται κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο....

----------


## ranger

Το ίδιο και εγώ (konqueror)

----------


## dpa2006

στο μενου: 


```
Τρόπος Εμφάνισης ΜηνυμάτωνΕπιλέξτε τον τρόπο εμφάνισης των μηνυμάτων όταν βλέπετε τα θέματα.
```

η προκαθορισμένη ρυθμιση ειναι πλεον καθετο postbit και οχι το οριζοντιο? :Thinking: 
θεωρω το οριζοντιο πιο βολικο,καθως ξεχωριζει πληροφοριες προφιλ,με μηνυματα.

----------


## manoulamou

> Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ... Τα προφίλ παρουσιάζονται κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο....


Αυτο με το προφιλ ειναι μεγαλο χασιμο χωρου/χρονου ... :Thinking: 
Πρωτη μου φορα κανω τοση χρηση της ροδελας !

----------


## hemlock

Τι δεν μπορω να δω...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Τώρα;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48766


Και σε μένα έτσι.

Χάλια είναι  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Τι δεν μπορω να δω...


Statistics

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αυτο με το προφιλ ειναι μεγαλο χασιμο χωρου/χρονου ...
> Πρωτη μου φορα κανω τοση χρηση της ροδελας !


Επισκέψου το forum μέχρι να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα με το προφιλ layout ...

........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τι δεν μπορω να δω...


Μπορώ να το διορθώσω εύκολα αν αφαιρέσω to customization που εχεις κάνει

----------


## hellenicsun

> Τι δεν μπορω να δω...


Σε εμένα δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα  :Thinking:

----------


## hemlock

> Μπορώ να το διορθώσω εύκολα αν αφαιρέσω to customization που εχεις κάνει


Δεν το εχω πειραξει ακομα το προφιλ...Και για αυτο ποσταρα.
firefox 3.0.4...............

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν το εχω πειραξει ακομα το προφιλ...Και για αυτο ποσταρα.
> firefox 3.0.4...............


To profile σου δείχνει να εχει προσαρμοστεί ..

----------


## manoulamou

Κι εμενα τωρα χωρις να πειραξω κατι , 
ανοιξα το προφιλ και εμφανιζονται στη παλια σωστη θεση
χωρις ξεχειλωματα κατω και πλαγιως! :Respekt: 
Φτιαξατε και το κοντραστ πολυ καλυτερο πλεον (εντος των μηνυματων) ...

----------


## hellenicsun

Όντως!

Keep up  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> To profile σου δείχνει να εχει προσαρμοστεί ..


Είχες βάλει να κάνει repeat γραφικό χωρίς να έχεις ορίσει γραφικό, το αφαίρεσα ...  :Wink:

----------


## ranger

Δεν είναι ακριβώς bug report....
Παλιά όταν αφαιρούσα τις διαφημίσεις η αριστερή στήλη πήγαινε προς τα πάνω.
Τώρα βλέπω αυτό το κενό.

----------


## ranger

Και ένα ακόμα:
Δεν ξέρω αν το liquid έχετε σκοπό να το υποστηρίξετε (ή μπήκε απλά για τους γκρινιάρηδες), αλλά όταν είναι maximized το πάνω γραφικό δεν ακολουθεί.

----------


## EvilHawk

Θα έρθει για όλα η ώρα τους ...

----------


## sdikr

> Και ένα ακόμα:
> Δεν ξέρω αν το liquid έχετε σκοπό να το υποστηρίξετε (ή μπήκε απλά για τους γκρινιάρηδες), αλλά όταν είναι maximized το πάνω γραφικό δεν ακολουθεί.



Λογικό είναι, ;
αυτό δεν είναι bug  του  supported    style

----------


## ranger

> Θα έρθει για όλα η ώρα τους ...


Απλά τα ανέφερα...
Μικρό το κακό




> Λογικό είναι, ;
> αυτό δεν είναι bug  του  supported    style


Γιατί είναι λογικό; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε το γραφικό με τα χιόνια να ήταν μέχρι τέρμα δεξιά και από κάτω του να ήταν το "βοηθήματα"

----------


## sdikr

> Απλά τα ανέφερα...
> Μικρό το κακό
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί είναι λογικό; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε το γραφικό με τα χιόνια να ήταν μέχρι τέρμα δεξιά και από κάτω του να ήταν το "βοηθήματα"



Γιατι απλά δεν είναι supported,   τόσο απλά,

----------


## ranger

Α, οκ.
Αυτό δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρο...

........Auto merged post: ranger πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πάντως το πρώτο με την αριστερή στήλη, το έχει και το default theme

----------


## Mouse Potato

Τα  σ' αυτούς που "γυρνάει ανάποδα" θα παραμείνουν ως έχουν;

----------


## Costas_Dav

To ξαναποστάρω γιατι μεσα στον πανικό του fixed width προφανώς παράπεσε



> Στην κεντρική σελίδα το λινκ για τα στατιστικά του φόλντινκ είναι σπασμένο (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/fahstat/fahindex.php). Οι επιμέρους σελίδες για τις οποίες είχα sortcut λειτουργούν.
> 
> Στην σελίδα του error 404 το mail του adminisrator είναι administrator@keennotion.gr
> 
> Επίσης όταν πρωτομπήκα με gchrome άνοιξε στο skin toy iphone.
> 
> Το fixed width skin θα δυσκολευτώ να το συνηθίσω. -->Λύθηκε<--
> 
> Edit: [ η σωστή είναι http://www.adslgr.com/fahstat/fahindex.php χωρίς το forum δηλ ]

----------


## Mouse Potato

@Costas_Dav για τσέκαρέ το πάλι... Δεν οδηγεί σε broken link πλέον

----------


## Costas_Dav

> @Costas_Dav για τσέκαρέ το πάλι... Δεν οδηγεί σε broken link πλέον


Aυτο το λινκ εννοώ.

----------


## parsifal

Σε αυτό το μήνυμα έχετε κι εσείς το παρακάτω πρόβλημα στο rendering που παρατηρώ;



Σε Firefox 3.0.4 και Windows XP...

----------


## sdikr

> Σε αυτό το μήνυμα έχετε κι εσείς το παρακάτω πρόβλημα στο rendering που παρατηρώ;
> 
> 
> 
> Σε Firefox 3.0.4 και Windows XP...


εεε ναι όταν το max  είναι size 3  και ο αλλος βάζει 8  λογικό είναι

----------


## EvilHawk

> Aυτο το λινκ εννοώ.


Done ...

----------


## WagItchyef

Μπορείς να κάνεις και τα signatures να φαίνονται με μαύρα γράμματα (για να φαίνονται);

Thanks.

----------


## opener

Μηπως γνωριζετε γιατι γινεται αυτο που γραφω εδω; =

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=233

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μηπως γνωριζετε γιατι γινεται αυτο που γραφω εδω; =
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=233
> 
> Ευχαριστω.


Το αποθήκευση επιλογών το πατάς?

----------


## opener

> Το αποθήκευση επιλογών το πατάς?


Ναι, (αυτο υπεθεσα και εγω την πρωτη φορα, αρχισα να αμφιβαλω για το τι εκανα) και το δοκιμασα 2-3 φορες για σιγουρια.

Μηπως εχει να κανει με το οτι χρησιμοποιω αναλυση 1024 Χ 768;
(οθονη 19" tft 4:3)

----------


## EvilHawk

E ναι ...  :Razz:

----------


## opener

> E ναι ...


Μπορει να γινομαι κουραστικος, αλλα αν γινεται πες μου και το γιατι με δυο λογια (αν δεν μπορω να κανω κατι, τουλαχιστον να μαθω).

----------


## Costas_Dav

Στην σελίδα του speedmeter http://www.adslgr.com/features/SpeedMeter/ to background του speedmeter δεν ταιριάζει με το background της σελίδας πλέον. Μικρό το κακό βέβαια αλλά γιατι να χαλάει μια ωραία προσπάθεια (που δέχθηκε τόσο σκληρή κριτική για το fixed width) από λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## haHa

> Μπορει να γινομαι κουραστικος, αλλα αν γινεται πες μου και το γιατι με δυο λογια (αν δεν μπορω να κανω κατι, τουλαχιστον να μαθω).


Γιατι πολυ απλα ακομα κ οταν επιλεγεις fiexd width (και οχι liquid) με την αναλυση που εχεις(ειναι μικρη), εκμεταλλευεσαι ουτως η αλλως ολο το πλατος..
Αρα δεν εχει να σου προσφερει κατι παραπανω (πχ σε πλατος) το  liquid .

----------


## opener

> Γιατι πολυ απλα ακομα κ οταν επιλεγεις fiexd width (και οχι liquid) με την αναλυση που εχεις(ειναι μικρη), εκμεταλλευεσαι ουτως η αλλως ολο το πλατος..
> Αρα δεν εχει να σου προσφερει κατι παραπανω (πχ σε πλατος) το  liquid .


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.

........Auto merged post: opel5 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ... το οποιο συνεχιζεται σε νεα εκδοση ( αντι τελειες, τωρα με το >> ).


Τωρα με το* ...>>* ειναι πολυ καλυτερα.
Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Τα Visitor Messages δε θα πρέπει να πάρουν αυτό το απαλο γκρί φόντο όπως τα posts?

----------


## ipo

Θερμές ευχαριστίες για τη διόρθωση του πεπερασμένου μεγέθους της σελίδας με αλλαγή στυλ!
 :Respekt:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic





> Θερμές ευχαριστίες για τη διόρθωση του πεπερασμένου μεγέθους της σελίδας με αλλαγή στυλ!


Αμέ. Τώρα μπορώ να προβώ στην αγορά Wide οθόνης!  :Razz: 

Ήμουν σίγουρος πως το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν αυτό που έπρεπε για όλους μας!

Ευχαριστούμε  :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

Εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/features/ADSLgr_info/articles.php πανω πανω, εκεί που λέει:




> Το ADSLgr.com σας προσφέρει καινούρια features, δοκιμάστε τα άμεσα επιλέγοντας από τον πίνακα ελέγχου σας, επισκεφθείτε το αντίστοιχο θέμα στο forum


το "αντίστοιχο θέμα στο forum" είναι λινκ προς το κλειδωμένο θέμα: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=199077

μάλλον θα έπρεπε να είναι λινκ προς το παρόν θέμα  :Smile: 

---------

Ααα, και να μας πείτε τί έγινε με εκεί τα παλιά "Αγαπημένα" κι αν είναι ακόμη ασύμβατα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ααα, και να μας πείτε τί έγινε με εκεί τα παλιά "Αγαπημένα" κι αν είναι ακόμη ασύμβατα.


Δεν το ψάξαμε γιατί δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να το προσθέσουμε ...  :Wink:

----------


## flamelab

> Δεν το ψάξαμε γιατί δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να το προσθέσουμε ...


Εντάξει τότε, κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## 3lbereth

> Θερμές ευχαριστίες για τη διόρθωση του πεπερασμένου μεγέθους της σελίδας με αλλαγή στυλ!


Ω ναι!!! :OK:  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## Spanos

Όταν κάνω κάποιο πόστ ενώ στον επεξεργαστή κειμένου και στην προεπισκόπηση είναι μια χαρά μετά εμφανίζεται "φαγωμένο" όπως εδώ. Συνήθως αυτό συμβαίνει όταν γίνεται ένα copy and paste απο κάποια άλλη σελίδα ή PDF. Να σημειώσω οτι εχω ενεργοποιημένο το WYSIWYG.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Όταν κάνω κάποιο πόστ ενώ στον επεξεργαστή κειμένου και στην προεπισκόπηση είναι μια χαρά μετά εμφανίζεται "φαγωμένο" όπως εδώ. Συνήθως αυτό συμβαίνει όταν γίνεται ένα copy and paste απο κάποια άλλη σελίδα ή PDF. Να σημειώσω οτι εχω ενεργοποιημένο το WYSIWYG.


Με τα links και τον κώδικα που έκανες copy & paste πάλι καλά που το έδειξε και αυτό!!
Όταν κάνετε κάτι copy να το κάνετε σαν plain txt ...

----------


## Spanos

> Με τα links και τον κώδικα που έκανες copy & paste πάλι καλά που το έδειξε και αυτό!!
> Όταν κάνετε κάτι copy να το κάνετε σαν plain txt ...


Απλά το αναφέρω γιατί έχω κάνει παρα μα πάρα πολλές φορές το ίδιο πράγμα και δε μου το έχει ξανακάνει αυτό ποτέ. Το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε απο χτές, δηλαδή κάνω paste ένα κείμενο και μετά μου εμφανίζει μονο την αρχή του κειμένου και το υπόλοιπο χάνεται στην υποβολή όπως και το 

```
[/quote]
```

----------


## EvilHawk

Προσπάθησε να μην μεταφέρεις και τον κώδικα της σελίδας που κάνεις copy και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα  :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Όταν κάνω επεξεργασία ενός μηνύματος και πατάω υποβολή, δε προχωράει μένει στο υποβολή και γυρνάει το "περιμένετε".

Έχω καθαρίσει τη cache.

----------


## EvilHawk

Ένα καλό refresh για να κατεβάσει τα scripts ξανά ...  :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δεν έφταιγε αυτό τελικά.  :Embarassed: 

Το έπιανε ένα φίλτρο λόγω του undefined:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/editpost.php?do=updatepost&postid=undefined

----------


## ranger

Στην επεξεργασία φακέλων, αυτό δεν έχει μεταφραστεί:




> To delete a folder, remove the folder's name from the list. All messages stored in this folder will be moved to the Inbox.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

@ranger

Και να ταν μόνο αυτό..

Είναι πάρα πολλά τα σημεία που χρειάζονται μετάφραση.

----------


## kostas_pav

Κάτι ακόμα που παρατήρησα: Όταν κάνει κάποιος mouse over σε ένα τριψήφιο αριθμό σελίδας το φόντο που εμφανίζεται δεν φαίνεται σωστά.

Φαίνεται και στο screenshot (ο κέρσορας εξαφανίζεται κατά την πίεση του πλήκτρου PrtScr)

----------


## flamelab

> @ranger
> 
> Και να ταν μόνο αυτό..
> 
> Είναι πάρα πολλά τα σημεία που χρειάζονται μετάφραση.


Λογικά θα 'το χουν σε πολύ χαμηλή προτεραιότητα. Υπάρχουν αμετάφραστα σημεία στο Control CP, το Faq και στο calendar.

----------


## ranger

> @ranger
> 
> Και να ταν μόνο αυτό..
> 
> Είναι πάρα πολλά τα σημεία που χρειάζονται μετάφραση.


Το ξέρω.
Αν δεν τα αναφέρουμε όμως, θα μείνουν έτσι.  :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Τα ξέρουν βρε παιδιά. Δε χρειάζονται αναφορά τα μη μεταφρασμένα σημεία.  :Razz: 

Ίσως αυτό που θα έπρεπε να γίνει αν είναι εφικτό είναι να δώσουν κάνα κομμάτι να το δουλέψουν όσοι μπορούν στον ελεύθερο μας χρόνο να τελειώσει το θέμα της μετάφρασης.  :Razz:

----------


## 3lbereth

Στην προεπισκόπηση μηνύματος, όταν υπάρχουν συνημμένα, αντί να δείχνει preview και γι'αυτά, εμφανίζει μόνο το link τους, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να έχεις σωστή εικόνα του post.  
Επίσης, αφήνει πολύ μεγάλο κενό μεταξύ κειμένου και συνημμένου. Όσο όμως μεγαλώνει το κείμενο, τόσο μειώνεται το κενό. Σαν να υπάρχει προκαθορισμένο reserved space γι'αυτό.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Στην προεπισκόπηση μηνύματος, όταν υπάρχουν συνημμένα, αντί να δείχνει preview και γι'αυτά, εμφανίζει μόνο το link τους, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να έχεις σωστή εικόνα του post.  
> Επίσης, αφήνει πολύ μεγάλο κενό μεταξύ κειμένου και συνημμένου. Όσο όμως μεγαλώνει το κείμενο, τόσο μειώνεται το κενό. Σαν να υπάρχει προκαθορισμένο reserved space γι'αυτό.


same here.

----------


## EvilHawk

Αν δεν σώσε το μήνυμα σας τα συνημμένα είναι ακόμα σε temp mode δεν πρόκειται να τα δείτε αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσετε το attach tag, το κλεισμένο μέσα σε legend είναι thumbnails που δεν έχουν ακόμα δημιουργηθεί  ...

----------


## hemlock

Να σε ρωτησω κατι ωρε chief...
Πως γινεται να βλεπω τα ποστς ακριβως κατω απο τις εικονες και με φορα καινουργια προς παλια που εχω σηκωσει σε ενα social group?
Εχω στραβωθει...

----------


## 3lbereth

> Αν δεν σώσε το μήνυμα σας τα συνημμένα είναι ακόμα σε temp mode δεν πρόκειται να τα δείτε αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσετε το attach tag, το κλεισμένο μέσα σε legend είναι thumbnails που δεν έχουν ακόμα δημιουργηθεί ...


Ναι, αλλά τότε είναι πολύ αργά. Έχω ήδη ποστάρει!
 :Thinking: Στο 3.7 δεν υπήρχε αυτός ο περιορισμός.

----------


## ranger

Όταν κάνω αναζήτηση με tags, δεν μου βγάζει δίπλα στο θέμα το εικονίδιο ότι έχω γράψει εκεί.
Βγάζει το ίδιο σε όλα.

----------


## Bayern7

Νέο PM!

----------


## WagItchyef

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι bug ή missing feature, αλλά δεν μπορώ να επισυνάψω τίποτα στα προσωπικά μηνύματα (π.χ. screenshots).

----------


## EvilHawk

Τα προσωπικά μηνύματα ποτέ δεν είχαν υποστήριξη για συνημμένα αρχεία. Το feature θα προστεθεί στην έκδοση 4.χ που να αναμένεται στο πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2009 ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δε κάθονται βλέπω οι developers πάντως :Razz:

----------


## WagItchyef

Νομίζω ότι στη λίστα των threads, θα ήταν καλύτερα οι αριθμοί σελίδων να ήταν στοιχισμένοι αριστερά και όχι δεξιά (χρησιμοποιώ liquid, αλλά το ίδιο χρήσιμο νομίζω θα είναι και στο fixed width).

Επισυνάπτω σχετικό screenshot.

----------


## NeK

> Νομίζω ότι στη λίστα των threads, θα ήταν καλύτερα οι αριθμοί σελίδων να ήταν στοιχισμένοι αριστερά και όχι δεξιά (χρησιμοποιώ liquid, αλλά το ίδιο χρήσιμο νομίζω θα είναι και στο fixed width).
> 
> Επισυνάπτω σχετικό screenshot.


Άμα χρησιμοποιούσες το κανονικό (fixed) δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα, το pagination θα μείνει δεξιά.

Επαναλαμβάνω το επιχείρημα που έδωσα στο πρώτο μήνυμά μου:

Με fixed width όλα τα στοιχεία (menus, links, paginations κλπ) βρίσκονται πάντα στο ίδιο σημείο και έτσι γίνεται πιο εύκολη η χρήση του και η εκμάθησή του.

----------


## WagItchyef

Δεν θέλω να δημιουργηθεί (πάλι) η εντύπωση αντιπαράθεσης, ενώ απλά ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις, για αυτό θα σου στείλω pm.

----------


## manoulamou

> Αν δεν σώσε το μήνυμα σας τα συνημμένα είναι ακόμα σε temp mode δεν πρόκειται να τα δείτε αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσετε το attach tag, το κλεισμένο μέσα σε legend είναι thumbnails που δεν έχουν ακόμα δημιουργηθεί  ...





> Ναι, αλλά τότε είναι πολύ αργά. Έχω ήδη ποστάρει!
> Στο 3.7 δεν υπήρχε αυτός ο περιορισμός.


Θα ακουστει χαζο  αλλά καθοτι αργοστροφη και ημιμαθης  :Redface:  παρακαλω εξηγειστε μου
 για ποιο λογο ακριβως δεν μπορω να δω πλεον, ενω πριν φαινονταν κανονικα ανεβασμενα 
 τα περισσοτερα συνημμενα αρχεια πχ στο θεμα Ξεκιναμε.. ή στην Μασαμπούκα
 παρα μονο κενα παραθυρα ή  με την ενδειξη "Συνημμένα Thumbnails"						 
και βλεπω άλλα μεσω links, που δεν συνιστωνται ως  και η πλεον "νομιμη" διαδικασια;
Ουτε με hard refresh ουτε με διαφορετικους browsers;;; :What..?:

----------


## panosaoua

Γιατί σε αυτό το θέμα Edit: [ χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ ]οι φωτογραφίες εμφανίζονται σε πλήρες μέγεθος και όχι σε clickable μικρογραφία;

----------


## manoulamou

Επαψε να ισχυει  ... fixed anyway  :Smile:  Ολα φαινονται οπως πριν!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Γιατί σε αυτό το θέμα ...... οι φωτογραφίες εμφανίζονται σε πλήρες μέγεθος και όχι σε clickable μικρογραφία;





> fixed anyway  Ολα φαινονται οπως πριν!


yeap πριν απο λίγο ...

----------


## nnik

Εκείνο το ωραίο κόκκινο top που σε έστελνε στην αρχή της σελίδας γιατί το καταργήσατε και το αντικαταστήσατε με το "συφοριασμένο" βελάκι που προσπαθούμε να το πετύχουμε μισή ώρα;

----------


## Tiven

> Εκείνο το ωραίο κόκκινο top που σε έστελνε στην αρχή της σελίδας γιατί το καταργήσατε και το αντικαταστήσατε με το "συφοριασμένο" βελάκι που προσπαθούμε να το πετύχουμε μισή ώρα;


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, είναι πολύ σπαστικό  :Evil:

----------


## flamelab

To Control Panel στα αριστερά μήπως θα έπρεπε να ανέβει πιο ψηλά ;  :Smile:

----------


## ranger

Στο quick reply στα pms, δεν λέει υποβολή μηνύματος αλλά post message

----------


## ranger

Τα subfoums έχουν ένα title= μπροστά από τον τίτλο.




> title='Προγραμματισμός, γλώσσες προγραμματισμού απορίες και λύσεις!' Προγραμματισμός και γλώσσες προγραμματισμού

----------


## Mouse Potato

@ranger εμένα εμφανίζονται κανονικά. Κάνε ένα refresh  :Thinking: 

You 're right

----------


## ranger

> @ranger εμένα εμφανίζονται κανονικά. Κάνε ένα refresh


Ορίστε.
Σε δεύτερο επίπεδο δε το βγάζει.

----------


## ranger

> You 're right


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
OK.
Και έλεγα ότι φταίει ο konqi  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τα subfoums έχουν ένα title= μπροστά από τον τίτλο.


Fixed ...

----------


## nnik

Μήπως θα ήταν δυνατόν εκεί που εμφανίζονται οι σελίδες ενός νήματος που παρακολουθούμε να προστεθεί κατευθείαν και η επιλογή "στο πρώτο μη διαβασμένο";

Λέω μήπως;

please

----------


## Mouse Potato

@nnik *Τι θα θέλατε να έχει το adslgr.com;*  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μήπως θα ήταν δυνατόν εκεί που εμφανίζονται οι σελίδες ενός νήματος που παρακολουθούμε να προστεθεί κατευθείαν και η επιλογή "στο πρώτο μη διαβασμένο";
> 
> Λέω μήπως;
> 
> please


Υπάρχει ήδη ...  :Wink:

----------


## nnik

Που και δεν το βλέπω;
Εγώ βλέπω 1.2.3.4.5...>> μόνο.

----------


## ranger

Από την άλλη μεριά.
Δίπλα στον τίτλο του thread.

----------


## nnik

Ευχαριστώ.Στραβομάρα. :Shocked:

----------


## panosaoua

Το banner adslgr.com στην κορυφή της σελίδας του φόρουμ είναι clickable μόνο στην μέση περίπου. 

Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σε όλο το μήκος του; Bug or Feature;  :Smile: 

Σε Οπερα 10 και σε Liquid και σε προκαθορισμένες ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Το banner adslgr.com στην κορυφή της σελίδας του φόρουμ είναι clickable μόνο στην μέση περίπου. 
> 
> Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σε όλο το μήκος του; Bug or Feature; 
> 
> Σε Οπερα 10 και σε Liquid και σε προκαθορισμένες ρυθμίσεις.


Είναι clickable πάνω στο logo για ποιο λόγο θα έπρεπε να είναι ολόκληρο ?  :Thinking:

----------


## no_logo

> Είναι clickable πάνω στο logo για ποιο λόγο θα έπρεπε να είναι ολόκληρο ?


για να το βρίσκουμε καλύτερα  :Crazy:

----------


## EvilHawk

BTW τσεκάρουμε και με Opera τις αλλαγές αλλά δεν τον χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια, δουλεύουν όλα σωστά ?

----------


## ranger

> Είναι clickable πάνω στο logo για ποιο λόγο θα έπρεπε να είναι ολόκληρο ?


Είναι clickable το logo και το text αλλά όχι όλο.
Είναι το adslgr.c και το μισό από το ο  :Smile:

----------


## panosaoua

> Είναι clickable πάνω στο logo για ποιο λόγο θα έπρεπε να είναι ολόκληρο ?


Άκυρο το bug report γιατί είχα μπλοκάρει την διαφήμιση που έχει μετά το logo.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Μετά το μπλοκάρισμα  μετακινήθηκε το clickable κομμάτι προς την μέση και έμεινε το logo ορφανό.

Χωρίς μπλοκαρισμένη την διαφήμιση δουλεύει κανονικά.




> BTW τσεκάρουμε και με Opera τις αλλαγές αλλά δεν τον χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια, δουλεύουν όλα σωστά ?


Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα και όλα δουλεύουν όπως θα έπρεπε. Αν δω κάτι θα το αναφέρω. Μπράβο και για την υποστήριξη σε Οπερα. 




> Είναι clickable το logo και το text αλλά όχι όλο.
> Είναι το adslgr.c και το μισό από το ο



Σε εμένα χωρίς μπλοκαρισμένες διαφημίσεις πατιέται κανονικά ολόκληρο (και σε ΙΕ6).

----------


## A_gamer

> Σε εμένα χωρίς μπλοκαρισμένες διαφημίσεις πατιέται κανονικά ολόκληρο (και σε ΙΕ6).


Μάλλον το διόρθωσαν γιατί και σ' εμένα πατιέται τώρα ολόκληρο, αν και πριν υπήρχε πράγματι αυτό που είπε ο ranger.

----------


## ranger

Ναι, μάλλον το διόρθωσαν.
Τώρα το βλέπω και εγώ όλο clickable

----------


## Tiven

Το βελάκι για να πάει στην κορυφή της σελίδας ο browser από ό,τι βλέπω μεγάλωσε αν και είναι ακόμα σχετικά δύσκολο στο να πατηθεί  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## hellenicsun

Γιατί μέσω Linux και οποιουδήποτε browser τα γράμματα των κειμένων των ειδήσεων αλληλοκαλύπτονται;

----------


## ranger

> Γιατί μέσω Linux και οποιουδήποτε browser τα γράμματα των κειμένων των ειδήσεων αλληλοκαλύπτονται;



Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι.
Θα είναι θέμα ανάλυσης ή browser.

----------


## nnik

> Γιατί μέσω Linux και οποιουδήποτε browser τα γράμματα των κειμένων των ειδήσεων αλληλοκαλύπτονται;


Και εγώ με ubuntu δεν έχω πρόβλημα.Είχα όμως αυτό το πρόβλημα πριν βάλω τή liquid εμφάνιση στις ρυθμίσεις εμφάνισης του φόρουμ.

........Auto merged post: nnik πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το βελάκι για να πάει στην κορυφή της σελίδας ο browser από ό,τι βλέπω μεγάλωσε αν και είναι ακόμα σχετικά δύσκολο στο να πατηθεί 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.Προτιμούσα το ωραίο κόκκινο "top"

----------


## hellenicsun

Έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα είτε με Kubuntu, Ubuntu ή eee Ubuntu. Με τους ενσωματωμένους browsers ή τον Firefox. 


Off Topic



Δε ξέρω πως θα μπορούσα να το διορθώσω.. Πάντως είμαι πλέον Off Topic..

----------


## EvilHawk

> Έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα είτε με Kubuntu, Ubuntu ή eee Ubuntu. Με τους ενσωματωμένους browsers ή τον Firefox. 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Δε ξέρω πως θα μπορούσα να το διορθώσω.. Πάντως είμαι πλέον Off Topic..


Μάλλον έχεις ορίσει μεγάλες γραμματοσειρές σαν default στους browsers ...

----------


## [Insomniac]

Ενώ το "ignore threads" feature λειτουργεί κανονικά (  :One thumb up:  ) και το link "http://www.adslgr.com/forum/profile.php?do=ignoredthreadslist" υπάρχει, δεν μπορώ να βρω την επιλογή "Θέματα που αγνοείτε" στο control panel.

Μήπως έχει ξεχαστεί ή είναι μπροστά στα μάτια μου και δεν το βλέπω (το πιο πιθανό);

Επί τη ευκαιρία, συγχαρητήρια για την αναβάθμιση. Keep up the good work.  :Thumbs up:

----------


## manoulamou

:Thinking:  Τωρα που το λες ουτε κι εγω το βρισκω ... Αγνοειται το "αγνοειτε"!  :Sad:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ενώ το "ignore threads" feature λειτουργεί κανονικά (  ) και το link "http://www.adslgr.com/forum/profile.php?do=ignoredthreadslist" υπάρχει, δεν μπορώ να βρω την επιλογή "Θέματα που αγνοείτε" στο control panel.
> 
> Μήπως έχει ξεχαστεί ή είναι μπροστά στα μάτια μου και δεν το βλέπω (το πιο πιθανό);
> 
> Επί τη ευκαιρία, συγχαρητήρια για την αναβάθμιση. Keep up the good work.


Fixed ... :Razz:

----------


## [Insomniac]

Thanks, EvilHawk.  :One thumb up: 

Btw, μήπως συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με το Επεξεργασία Favorite Smilies;

Αυτό το βρήκα τσεκάροντας τα links από το "ADSLgr Menubar", λόγω της αναβάθμισης που ετοίμασα για τις αλλαγές που έγιναν στο site. Δεν μπόρεσα να το εντοπίσω όμως στο τωρινό control panel.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Thanks, EvilHawk. 
> 
> Btw, μήπως συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με το Επεξεργασία Favorite Smilies;
> 
> Αυτό το βρήκα τσεκάροντας τα links από το "ADSLgr Menubar", λόγω της αναβάθμισης που ετοίμασα για τις αλλαγές που έγιναν στο site. Δεν μπόρεσα να το εντοπίσω όμως στο τωρινό control panel.


Έτοιμο και αυτό ...

----------


## Tiven

Στο iPhone, κατά την δημιουργία νέου thread.

----------


## Costas_Dav

Το παρακάτω δεν είναι bug αλλά η αλλαγή του θα βοηθούσε στην εμφάνιση.
Μήπως θα μπορούσε η εμφάνιση των νέων μηνυμάτων να μοιάζει με την επικαιρότητα;
Αφού πλέον είναι σε φαρδύ container να μην κόβει τις επικεφαλίδες στους 40 χαρακτήρες (νομίζω) αλλά να γεμίζει όλο το container;
Δηλαδή αντί έτσι:



να είναι έτσι:

----------


## hellenicsun

Για δείτε και αυτό (Η εικόνα του άρθρου δεν εμφανίζεται σωστά):

----------


## Patentman

Δεν μου εμφανιζει το favicon του adslgr.com

----------


## hammer21

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το σωστο μερος,αλλα δεν βρηκα που μπορω να το βαλω καλυτερα.Μπορει να μου πει καποιος απο που παιρνουμε τις πληροφoριες για το ημερολογιο?Καποιο web service ας πουμε?

----------


## Antre

Για ρίχτε μια ματιά εδώ



Εκεί που χω κυκλώσει δεν βγάζει link για το άρθρο

----------


## nnn

Fixed, έλειπε ο τίτλος.

----------


## manoulamou

> Μπορει να μου πει καποιος απο που παιρνουμε τις πληροφoριες για το ημερολογιο?Καποιο web service ας πουμε?


Προσωπικα χρησιμοποιω πολυ το Εορτολογιο
 υπαρχει και υπολογισμός Πάσχα & κινητών γιορτών ... :Wink:

----------


## no_logo

Αν από το mail παρακολούθησης κάποιου νήματος ακολουθήσω το link για ακύρωση παρακολούθησης θα δω το παρακάτω μήνυμα

*An invalid threadid or forumid was specified.*

Τελικά η ακύρωση γίνεται αλλά το παραπάνω είναι 
α. στα αγγλικά
β. παραπληροφορεί :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Οκ θα το κοιτάξω, τον καινούργιο χρόνο  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Κατι δεν παει καλα στις απαντησεις
με quote, smilies,  edit  κλπ
εδω και κανα 10 λεπτο!

----------


## hammer21

Λες κατι &quot που σου εβγαζε στα τελευταια σου ποστ?

----------


## manoulamou

Ναι και ταυτοχρονα γενικα δεν δουλευε στα μενου σχεδον τπτ σωστα.
Αυτο ομως διορθωθηκε με hard refresh και στους δυο browsers
Opera και Firefox!
Τα χυμα quote & συν κατι ψιλα τα βλεπω ακομη...  :Thinking: 
δειτε (εαν μπορειτε) και την συζητηση στο profile μου με flamelab!

----------


## hammer21

Εγω μια χαρα το διαβαζω

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν πειραζει αφου τωρα ολα δουλευουν ρολόι...
Hard Refresh και λυθηκαν τα προβληματα επι τοπου!
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΛΑΑΑ σε ολους.

----------


## hammer21

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως γινεται να βαζουμε εικονα(οχι smiley) στον τιτλο του θεματος.Πχ οι ειδησεις που αφορουν το google εχουν μια φωτογραφια με καποια tradenmarks μεγαλων εταιρειων του διαδικτυου αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Εγω πως μπορω να βαζω τετοιες οταν φτιαχνω ενα θεμα?(αν μπορω...)

----------


## flamelab

Mόνο στις Ειδήσεις υπάρχει αυτό.

----------


## hammer21

Αυτο δεν το ηξερα...Παντως τωρα που αυτη η εικονα εμφανιζεται και ακριβως πριν τον πρωτο χαρακτηρα του κειμενου μπορεις να το κανεις και σε εκτος ειδησεων θεματα.
thanks για το info. :Smile:

----------


## duende

ως εχει τωρα δουλευει μια χαρα!αφηστε το ετσι  :Razz:

----------


## no_logo

δεν δουλεύουν οι ειδοποιήσεις καινούργιων μηνυμάτων με email;
Από το μεσημέρι περίπου δεν έχω πάρει κανένα μήνυμα σε θέματα που παρακολουθώ ενώ υπάρχουν νεότερα posts

----------


## GoofyX

> δεν δουλεύουν οι ειδοποιήσεις καινούργιων μηνυμάτων με email;
> Από το μεσημέρι περίπου δεν έχω πάρει κανένα μήνυμα σε θέματα που παρακολουθώ ενώ υπάρχουν νεότερα posts


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κι εγώ το ίδιο έπαθα...

----------


## nnn

Γίνεται αναβάθμιση στο OS του mail server και ακόμα δεν έχει τελειώσει, υπομονή.

----------


## ranger

Δεν είναι ακριβώς bug...

Τα albums που έχουν δημιουργηθεί από χρήστες που έχουν γίνει ban φαίνονται κανονικά στη λίστα με τα albums αλλά δεν είναι προσβάσιμα. Μήπως να σβηστούν;

----------


## EvilHawk

Θα το κοιτάξω  :Wink:

----------


## hammer21

Μεχρι πριν 1 λεπτο δεν μπορουσα να μπω στο site.Ηταν ελεγχομενο ή μονο εγω το ειχα?

----------


## nnik

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εγώ.Διορθώθηκε προφανώς.

----------


## nnn

OS upgrade...

----------


## Tiven

Fatal error: Memcache is not installed in [path]/includes/class_datastore.php on line 186


Πριν λίγα δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## prodromosfan

```
<?php
/*======================================================================*\
|| #################################################################### ||
|| # vBulletin 3.8.0 Release Candidate 2 - Licence Number L81279f5
|| # ---------------------------------------------------------------- # ||
|| # Copyright �2000-2008 Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. All Rights Reserved. ||
|| # This file may not be redistributed in whole or significant part. # ||
|| # ---------------- VBULLETIN IS NOT FREE SOFTWARE ---------------- # ||
|| # http://www.vbulletin.com | http://www.vbulletin.com/license.html # ||
|| #################################################################### ||
\*======================================================================*/

// ####################### SET PHP ENVIRONMENT ###########################
error_reporting(E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE);

// #################### DEFINE IMPORTANT CONSTANTS #######################
define('THIS_SCRIPT', 'forumdisplay');
define('CSRF_PROTECTION', true);

// ################### PRE-CACHE TEMPLATES AND DATA ######################
// get special phrase groups
$phrasegroups = array('forumdisplay', 'inlinemod', 'prefix');

// get special data templates from the datastore
$specialtemplates = array(
	'iconcache',
	'mailqueue',
	'prefixcache'
);

// pre-cache templates used by all actions
$globaltemplates = array();

// pre-cache templates used by specific actions
$actiontemplates = array(
	'none' => array(
		'ad_forumdisplay_afterthreads',
		'FORUMDISPLAY',
		'threadbit',
		'threadbit_deleted',
		'threadbit_announcement',
		'forumhome_lastpostby',
		'forumhome_forumbit_level1_post',
		'forumhome_forumbit_level2_post',
		'forumhome_forumbit_level1_nopost',
		'forumhome_forumbit_level2_nopost',
		'forumhome_subforumbit_nopost',
		'forumhome_subforumseparator_nopost',
		'forumdisplay_loggedinuser',
		'forumhome_moderator',
		'forumdisplay_moderator',
		'forumdisplay_sortarrow',
		'forumhome_subforumbit_post',
		'forumhome_subforumseparator_post',
		'forumhome_markread_script',
		'forumrules',
		'optgroup',
		'threadadmin_imod_menu_thread',
	)
);

// ####################### PRE-BACK-END ACTIONS ##########################
function exec_postvar_call_back()
{
	global $vbulletin;

	$vbulletin->input->clean_array_gpc('r', array(
		'forumid'	=> TYPE_STR,
	));

	// jump from forumjump
	switch ($vbulletin->GPC['forumid'])
	{
		case 'search':	$goto = 'search'; break;
		case 'pm':		$goto = 'private'; break;
		case 'wol':		$goto = 'online'; break;
		case 'cp':		$goto = 'usercp'; break;
		case 'subs':	$goto = 'subscription'; break;
		case 'home':
		case '-1':		$goto = $vbulletin->options['forumhome']; break;
	}

	// intval() forumid since having text in it is not expected anywhere else and it can't be "cleaned" a second time
	$vbulletin->GPC['forumid'] = intval($vbulletin->GPC['forumid']);

	if ($goto != '')
	{
		if (!empty($vbulletin->session->vars['sessionurl_js']))
		{
			exec_header_redirect("$goto.php?" . $vbulletin->session->vars['sessionurl_js']);
		}
		else
		{
			exec_header_redirect("$goto.php");
		}
	}
	// end forumjump redirects
}

// ######################### REQUIRE BACK-END ############################
require_once('./global.php');
require_once(DIR . '/includes/functions_forumlist.php');
require_once(DIR . '/includes/functions_bigthree.php');
require_once(DIR . '/includes/functions_forumdisplay.php');
require_once(DIR . '/includes/functions_prefix.php');

// #######################################################################
// ######################## START MAIN SCRIPT ############################
// #######################################################################

($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('forumdisplay_start')) ? eval($hook) : false;

// ############################### start mark forums read ###############################
if ($_REQUEST['do'] == 'markread')
{
	require_once(DIR . '/includes/functions_misc.php');
	$mark_read_result = mark_forums_read($foruminfo['forumid']);

	$vbulletin->url = $mark_read_result['url'];
	eval(print_standard_redirect($mark_read_result['phrase']));
}

// Don't allow access to anything below if an invalid $forumid was specified
if (!$foruminfo['forumid'])
{
	eval(standard_error(fetch_error('invalidid', $vbphrase['forum'], $vbulletin->options['contactuslink'])));
}

// ############################### start enter password ###############################
if ($_REQUEST['do'] == 'doenterpwd')
{
	$vbulletin->input->clean_array_gpc('r', array(
		'newforumpwd' => TYPE_STR,
		'url' => TYPE_STR,
		'postvars' => TYPE_BINARY,
	));

	if ($foruminfo['password'] == $vbulletin->GPC['newforumpwd'])
	{
		// set a temp cookie for guests
		if (!$vbulletin->userinfo['userid'])
		{
			set_bbarray_cookie('forumpwd', $foruminfo['forumid'], md5($vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] . $vbulletin->GPC['newforumpwd']));
		}
		else
		{
			set_bbarray_cookie('forumpwd', $foruminfo['forumid'], md5($vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] . $vbulletin->GPC['newforumpwd']), 1);
		}

		if ($vbulletin->GPC['url'] == $vbulletin->options['forumhome'] . '.php')
		{
			$vbulletin->GPC['url'] = 'forumdisplay.php?' . $vbulletin->session->vars['sessionurl'] . "f=$foruminfo[forumid]";
		}
		else if ($vbulletin->GPC['url'] != '' AND $vbulletin->GPC['url'] != 'forumdisplay.php')
		{
			$vbulletin->GPC['url'] = str_replace('"', '', $vbulletin->GPC['url']);
		}
		else
		{
			$vbulletin->GPC['url'] = 'forumdisplay.php?' . $vbulletin->session->vars['sessionurl'] . "f=$foruminfo[forumid]";
		}

		// Allow POST based redirection...
		if ($vbulletin->GPC['postvars'] != '')
		{
			if (($check = verify_client_string($vbulletin->GPC['postvars'])) !== false)
			{
				$temp = unserialize($check);
				if ($temp['do'] == 'doenterpwd')
				{
					$vbulletin->GPC['postvars'] = '';
				}
			}
			else
			{
				$vbulletin->GPC['postvars'] = '';
			}
		}

		// workaround IIS cookie+location header bug
		$forceredirect = (strpos($_SERVER['SERVER_SOFTWARE'], 'Microsoft-IIS') !== false);
		eval(print_standard_redirect('forumpasswordcorrect', true, $forceredirect));
	}
	else
	{
		require_once(DIR . '/includes/functions_misc.php');

		$vbulletin->GPC['url'] = str_replace('&amp;', '&', $vbulletin->GPC['url']);
		$postvars = construct_post_vars_html()
			. '<input type="hidden" name="securitytoken" value="' . $vbulletin->userinfo['securitytoken'] . '" />';

		eval(standard_error(fetch_error('forumpasswordincorrect',
			$vbulletin->session->vars['sessionhash'],
			htmlspecialchars_uni($vbulletin->GPC['url']),
			$foruminfo['forumid'],
			$postvars,
			$stylevar['cellpadding'],
			$stylevar['cellspacing']
		)));
	}
}

// ###### END SPECIAL PATHS

// These $_REQUEST values will get used in the sort template so they are assigned to normal variables
$perpage =  $vbulletin->input->clean_gpc('r', 'perpage', TYPE_UINT);
$pagenumber = $vbulletin->input->clean_gpc('r', 'pagenumber', TYPE_UINT);
$daysprune = $vbulletin->input->clean_gpc('r', 'daysprune', TYPE_INT);
$sortfield = $vbulletin->input->clean_gpc('r', 'sortfield', TYPE_STR);

// get permission to view forum
$_permsgetter_ = 'forumdisplay';
$forumperms = fetch_permissions($foruminfo['forumid']);
if (!($forumperms & $vbulletin->bf_ugp_forumpermissions['canview']))
{
	print_no_permission();
}

// disable thread preview if we can't view threads
if (!($forumperms & $vbulletin->bf_ugp_forumpermissions['canviewthreads']))
{
	$vbulletin->options['threadpreview'] = 0;
}

// check if there is a forum password and if so, ensure the user has it set
verify_forum_password($foruminfo['forumid'], $foruminfo['password']);

// get vbulletin->iforumcache - for use by makeforumjump and forums list
// fetch the forum even if they are invisible since its needed
// for the title but we'll unset that further down
// also fetch subscription info for $show['subscribed'] variable
cache_ordered_forums(1, 1, $vbulletin->userinfo['userid']);

$show['newthreadlink'] = iif(!$show['search_engine'] AND $foruminfo['allowposting'], true, false);
$show['threadicons'] = iif ($foruminfo['allowicons'], true, false);
$show['threadratings'] = iif ($foruminfo['allowratings'], true, false);
$show['subscribed_to_forum'] = ($vbulletin->forumcache["$foruminfo[forumid]"]['subscribeforumid'] != '' ? true : false);

if (!$daysprune)
{
	if ($vbulletin->userinfo['daysprune'])
	{
		$daysprune = $vbulletin->userinfo['daysprune'];
	}
	else
	{
		$daysprune = iif($foruminfo['daysprune'], $foruminfo['daysprune'], 30);
	}
}

// ### GET FORUMS, PERMISSIONS, MODERATOR iCACHES ########################
cache_moderators();

// draw nav bar
$navbits = array();
$parentlist = array_reverse(explode(',', substr($foruminfo['parentlist'], 0, -3)));
foreach ($parentlist AS $forumID)
{
	$forumTitle = $vbulletin->forumcache["$forumID"]['title'];
	$navbits['forumdisplay.php?' . $vbulletin->session->vars['sessionurl'] . "f=$forumID"] = $forumTitle;
}

// pop the last element off the end of the $nav array so that we can show it without a link
array_pop($navbits);

$navbits[''] = $foruminfo['title'];
$navbits = construct_navbits($navbits);
eval('$navbar = "' . fetch_template('navbar') . '";');

$moderatorslist = '';
$listexploded = explode(',', $foruminfo['parentlist']);
$showmods = array();
$show['moderators'] = false;
$totalmods = 0;
foreach ($listexploded AS $parentforumid)
{
	if (!$imodcache["$parentforumid"] OR $parentforumid == -1)
	{
		continue;
	}
	foreach ($imodcache["$parentforumid"] AS $moderator)
	{
		if ($showmods["$moderator[userid]"] === true)
		{
			continue;
		}

		($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('forumdisplay_moderator')) ? eval($hook) : false;

		$showmods["$moderator[userid]"] = true;

		$show['comma_leader'] = ($moderatorslist != '');
		$show['moderators'] = true;

		eval('$moderatorslist .= "' . fetch_template('forumdisplay_moderator') . '";');

		$totalmods++;
	}
}

// ### BUILD FORUMS LIST #################################################

// get an array of child forum ids for this forum
$foruminfo['childlist'] = explode(',', $foruminfo['childlist']);

// define max depth for forums display based on $vbulletin->options[forumhomedepth]
define('MAXFORUMDEPTH', $vbulletin->options['forumdisplaydepth']);

if (($vbulletin->options['showforumusers'] == 1 OR $vbulletin->options['showforumusers'] == 2 OR ($vbulletin->options['showforumusers'] > 2 AND $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'])) AND !$show['search_engine'])
{
	$datecut = TIMENOW - $vbulletin->options['cookietimeout'];
	$forumusers = $db->query_read_slave("
		SELECT user.username, (user.options & " . $vbulletin->bf_misc_useroptions['invisible'] . ") AS invisible, user.usergroupid,
			session.userid, session.inforum, session.lastactivity, session.badlocation,
			IF(displaygroupid=0, user.usergroupid, displaygroupid) AS displaygroupid, infractiongroupid
		FROM " . TABLE_PREFIX . "session AS session
		LEFT JOIN " . TABLE_PREFIX . "user AS user ON(user.userid = session.userid)
		WHERE session.lastactivity > $datecut
		ORDER BY" . iif($vbulletin->options['showforumusers'] == 1 OR $vbulletin->options['showforumusers'] == 3, " username ASC,") . " lastactivity DESC
	");

	$numberregistered = 0;
	$numberguest = 0;
	$doneuser = array();

	if ($vbulletin->userinfo['userid'])
	{
		// fakes the user being in this forum
		$loggedin = array(
			'userid'        => $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'],
			'username'      => $vbulletin->userinfo['username'],
			'invisible'     => $vbulletin->userinfo['invisible'],
			'invisiblemark' => $vbulletin->userinfo['invisiblemark'],
			'inforum'       => $foruminfo['forumid'],
			'lastactivity'  => TIMENOW,
			'musername'     => $vbulletin->userinfo['musername'],
		);
		$numberregistered = 1;
		fetch_online_status($loggedin);

		($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('forumdisplay_loggedinuser')) ? eval($hook) : false;

		$show['comma_leader'] = false;
		eval('$activeusers = "' . fetch_template('forumdisplay_loggedinuser') . '";');
		$doneuser["{$vbulletin->userinfo['userid']}"] = 1;
	}

	$inforum = array();

	// this require the query to have lastactivity ordered by DESC so that the latest location will be the first encountered.
	while ($loggedin = $db->fetch_array($forumusers))
	{
		if ($loggedin['badlocation'])
		{
			continue;
		}

		if (empty($doneuser["$loggedin[userid]"]))
		{
			if (in_array($loggedin['inforum'], $foruminfo['childlist']) AND $loggedin['inforum'] != -1)
			{
				if (!$loggedin['userid'])
				{
					// this is a guest
					$numberguest++;
					$inforum["$loggedin[inforum]"]++;
				}
				else
				{
					$numberregistered++;
					$inforum["$loggedin[inforum]"]++;

					($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('forumdisplay_loggedinuser')) ? eval($hook) : false;

					if (fetch_online_status($loggedin))
					{
						fetch_musername($loggedin);

						$show['comma_leader'] = ($activeusers != '');
						eval('$activeusers .= "' . fetch_template('forumdisplay_loggedinuser') . '";');
					}
				}
			}
			if ($loggedin['userid'])
			{
				$doneuser["$loggedin[userid]"] = 1;
			}
		}
	}

	if (!$vbulletin->userinfo['userid'])
	{
		$numberguest = ($numberguest == 0) ? 1 : $numberguest;
	}
	$totalonline = $numberregistered + $numberguest;
	unset($joingroupid, $key, $datecut, $invisibleuser, $userinfo, $userid, $loggedin, $index, $value, $forumusers, $parentarray );

	$show['activeusers'] = true;
}
else
{
	$show['activeusers'] = false;
}

// #############################################################################
// get read status for this forum and children
$unreadchildforums = 0;
foreach ($foruminfo['childlist'] AS $val)
{
	if ($val == -1 OR $val == $foruminfo['forumid'])
	{
		continue;
	}

	if ($vbulletin->options['threadmarking'] AND $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'])
	{
		$lastread_child = max($vbulletin->forumcache["$val"]['forumread'], TIMENOW - ($vbulletin->options['markinglimit'] * 86400));
	}
	else
	{
		$lastread_child = max(intval(fetch_bbarray_cookie('forum_view', $val)), $vbulletin->userinfo['lastvisit']);
	}

	if ($vbulletin->forumcache["$val"]['lastpost'] > $lastread_child)
	{
		$unreadchildforums = 1;
		break;
	}
}

$forumbits = construct_forum_bit($foruminfo['forumid']);

// admin tools

$show['post_queue'] = can_moderate($foruminfo['forumid'], 'canmoderateposts');
$show['attachment_queue'] = can_moderate($foruminfo['forumid'], 'canmoderateattachments');
$show['mass_move'] = can_moderate($foruminfo['forumid'], 'canmassmove');
$show['mass_prune'] = can_moderate($foruminfo['forumid'], 'canmassprune');

$show['post_new_announcement'] = can_moderate($foruminfo['forumid'], 'canannounce');
$show['addmoderator'] = ($permissions['adminpermissions'] & $vbulletin->bf_ugp_adminpermissions['cancontrolpanel']);

$show['adminoptions'] = ($show['post_queue'] OR $show['attachment_queue'] OR $show['mass_move'] OR $show['mass_prune'] OR $show['addmoderator'] OR $show['post_new_announcement']);

$curforumid = $foruminfo['forumid'];
construct_forum_jump();

/////////////////////////////////
if ($foruminfo['cancontainthreads'])
{
	/////////////////////////////////
	if ($vbulletin->options['threadmarking'] AND $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'])
	{
		$foruminfo['forumread'] = $vbulletin->forumcache["$foruminfo[forumid]"]['forumread'];
		$lastread = max($foruminfo['forumread'], TIMENOW - ($vbulletin->options['markinglimit'] * 86400));
	}
	else
	{
		$bbforumview = intval(fetch_bbarray_cookie('forum_view', $foruminfo['forumid']));
		$lastread = max($bbforumview, $vbulletin->userinfo['lastvisit']);
	}

	// Inline Moderation
	$show['movethread'] = (can_moderate($forumid, 'canmanagethreads')) ? true : false;
	$show['deletethread'] = (can_moderate($forumid, 'candeleteposts') OR can_moderate($forumid, 'canremoveposts')) ? true : false;
	$show['approvethread'] = (can_moderate($forumid, 'canmoderateposts')) ? true : false;
	$show['openthread'] = (can_moderate($forumid, 'canopenclose')) ? true : false;
	$show['inlinemod'] = ($show['movethread'] OR $show['deletethread'] OR $show['approvethread'] OR $show['openthread']) ? true : false;
	$show['spamctrls'] = ($show['inlinemod'] AND $show['deletethread']);
	$url = $show['inlinemod'] ? SCRIPTPATH : '';

	// fetch popup menu
	if ($show['popups'] AND $show['inlinemod'])
	{
		eval('$threadadmin_imod_menu_thread = "' . fetch_template('threadadmin_imod_menu_thread') . '";');
	}
	else
	{
		$threadadmin_imod_thread_menu = '';
	}

	// get announcements

	$announcebits = '';
	if ($show['threadicons'] AND $show['inlinemod'])
	{
		$announcecolspan = 6;
	}
	else if (!$show['threadicons'] AND !$show['inlinemod'])
	{
		$announcecolspan = 4;
	}
	else
	{
		$announcecolspan = 5;
	}

	$mindate = TIMENOW - 2592000; // 30 days

	$hook_query_fields = $hook_query_joins = $hook_query_where = '';
	($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('forumdisplay_announcement_query')) ? eval($hook) : false;

	$announcements = $db->query_read_slave("
		SELECT
			announcement.announcementid, startdate, title, announcement.views,
			user.username, user.userid, user.usertitle, user.customtitle, user.usergroupid,
			IF(displaygroupid=0, user.usergroupid, displaygroupid) AS displaygroupid, infractiongroupid
			" . (($vbulletin->userinfo['userid']) ? ", NOT ISNULL(announcementread.announcementid) AS readannounce" : "") . "
			$hook_query_fields
		FROM " . TABLE_PREFIX . "announcement AS announcement
		" . (($vbulletin->userinfo['userid']) ? "LEFT JOIN " . TABLE_PREFIX . "announcementread AS announcementread ON (announcementread.announcementid = announcement.announcementid AND announcementread.userid = " . $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] . ")" : "") . "
		LEFT JOIN " . TABLE_PREFIX . "user AS user ON(user.userid = announcement.userid)
		$hook_query_joins
		WHERE startdate <= " . TIMENOW . "
			AND enddate >= " . TIMENOW . "
			AND " . fetch_forum_clause_sql($foruminfo['forumid'], 'forumid') . "
			$hook_query_where
		ORDER BY startdate DESC, announcement.announcementid DESC
		" . iif($vbulletin->options['oneannounce'], "LIMIT 1")
	);

	while ($announcement = $db->fetch_array($announcements))
	{
		fetch_musername($announcement);
		$announcement['title'] = fetch_censored_text($announcement['title']);
		$announcement['postdate'] = vbdate($vbulletin->options['dateformat'], $announcement['startdate']);
		if ($announcement['readannounce'] OR $announcement['startdate'] <= $mindate)
		{
			$announcement['statusicon'] = 'old';
		}
		else
		{
			$announcement['statusicon'] = 'new';
		}
		$announcement['views'] = vb_number_format($announcement['views']);
		$announcementidlink = iif(!$vbulletin->options['oneannounce'] , "&amp;a=$announcement[announcementid]");

		($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('forumdisplay_announcement')) ? eval($hook) : false;

		eval('$announcebits .= "' . fetch_template('threadbit_announcement') . '";');
	}

	// display threads
	if (!($forumperms & $vbulletin->bf_ugp_forumpermissions['canviewothers']))
	{
		$limitothers = "AND postuserid = " . $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] . " AND " . $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] . " <> 0";
	}
	else
	{
		$limitothers = '';
	}

	if (can_moderate($foruminfo['forumid']))
	{
		$redirectjoin = "LEFT JOIN " . TABLE_PREFIX . "threadredirect AS threadredirect ON(thread.open = 10 AND thread.threadid = threadredirect.threadid)";
	}
	else
	{
		$redirectjoin = '';
	}

	// filter out deletion notices if can't be seen
	if ($forumperms & $vbulletin->bf_ugp_forumpermissions['canseedelnotice'] OR can_moderate($foruminfo['forumid']))
	{
		$canseedelnotice = true;
		$deljoin = "LEFT JOIN " . TABLE_PREFIX . "deletionlog AS deletionlog ON(thread.threadid = deletionlog.primaryid AND deletionlog.type = 'thread')";
	}
	else
	{
		$canseedelnotice = false;
		$deljoin = '';
	}

	// remove threads from users on the global ignore list if user is not a moderator
	if ($Coventry = fetch_coventry('string') AND !can_moderate($foruminfo['forumid']))
	{
		$globalignore = "AND postuserid NOT IN ($Coventry) ";
	}
	else
	{
		$globalignore = '';
	}

	// look at thread limiting options
	$stickyids = '';
	$stickycount = 0;
	if ($daysprune != -1)
	{
		if ($vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] AND in_coventry($vbulletin->userinfo['userid'], true))
		{
			$tachyjoin = "LEFT JOIN " . TABLE_PREFIX . "tachythreadpost AS tachythreadpost ON " .
				"(tachythreadpost.threadid = thread.threadid AND tachythreadpost.userid = " . $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] . ")";
			$datecut = " AND (thread.lastpost >= " . (TIMENOW - ($daysprune * 86400)) . " OR tachythreadpost.lastpost >= " . (TIMENOW - ($daysprune * 86400)) . ")";
		}
		else
		{
			$datecut = "AND lastpost >= " . (TIMENOW - ($daysprune * 86400));
			$tachyjoin = "";
		}
		$show['noposts'] = false;
	}
	else
	{
		$tachyjoin = "";
		$datecut = "";
		$show['noposts'] = true;
	}

	// complete form fields on page
	$daysprunesel = iif($daysprune == -1, 'all', $daysprune);
	$daysprunesel = array($daysprunesel => 'selected="selected"');

	$vbulletin->input->clean_array_gpc('r', array(
		'sortorder' => TYPE_NOHTML,
		'prefixid'  => TYPE_NOHTML,
	));

	// prefix options
	$prefix_options = fetch_prefix_html($foruminfo['forumid'], $vbulletin->GPC['prefixid']);
	$prefix_selected = array('any' => '', 'none' => '');
	if ($vbulletin->GPC['prefixid'])
	{
		if ($vbulletin->GPC['prefixid'] == '-1')
		{
			$prefix_filter = "AND thread.prefixid = ''";
			$prefix_selected['none'] = ' selected="selected"';
		}
		else
		{
			$prefix_filter = "AND thread.prefixid = '" . $db->escape_string($vbulletin->GPC['prefixid']) . "'";
		}
	}
	else
	{
		$prefix_filter = '';
		$prefix_selected['any'] = ' selected="selected"';
	}

	// default sorting methods
	if (empty($sortfield))
	{
		$sortfield = $foruminfo['defaultsortfield'];
	}
	if (empty($vbulletin->GPC['sortorder']))
	{
		$vbulletin->GPC['sortorder'] = $foruminfo['defaultsortorder'];
	}

	// look at sorting options:
	if ($vbulletin->GPC['sortorder'] != 'asc')
	{
		$sqlsortorder = 'DESC';
		$order = array('desc' => 'selected="selected"');
		$vbulletin->GPC['sortorder'] = 'desc';
	}
	else
	{
		$sqlsortorder = '';
		$order = array('asc' => 'selected="selected"');
	}

	$sqlsortfield2 = '';

	switch ($sortfield)
	{
		case 'title':
			$sqlsortfield = 'thread.title';
			break;
		case 'lastpost':
			$sqlsortfield = 'lastpost';
			break;
		case 'replycount':
		case 'views':
		case 'postusername':
			$sqlsortfield = $sortfield;
			break;
		case 'voteavg':
			if ($foruminfo['allowratings'])
			{
				$sqlsortfield = 'voteavg';
				$sqlsortfield2 = 'votenum';
				break;
			}
		case 'dateline':
			$sqlsortfield = 'thread.dateline';
			break;
		// else, use last post
		default:
			$handled = false;
			($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('forumdisplay_sort')) ? eval($hook) : false;
			if (!$handled)
			{
				$sqlsortfield = 'lastpost';
				$sortfield = 'lastpost';
			}
	}
	$sort = array($sortfield => 'selected="selected"');

	if (!can_moderate($forumid, 'canmoderateposts'))
	{
		if (!($forumperms & $vbulletin->bf_ugp_forumpermissions['canseedelnotice']))
		{
			$visiblethreads = " AND visible = 1 ";
		}
		else
		{
			$visiblethreads = " AND visible IN (1,2)";
		}
	}
	else
	{
		$visiblethreads = " AND visible IN (0,1,2)";
	}

	$hook_query_fields = $hook_query_joins = $hook_query_where = '';
	($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('forumdisplay_query_threadscount')) ? eval($hook) : false;

	# Include visible IN (0,1,2) in order to hit upon the 4 column index
	$threadscount = $db->query_first_slave("
		SELECT COUNT(*) AS threads, SUM(IF(thread.lastpost > $lastread AND open <> 10, 1, 0)) AS newthread
		$hook_query_fields
		FROM " . TABLE_PREFIX . "thread AS thread
		$tachyjoin
		$hook_query_joins
		WHERE forumid = $foruminfo[forumid]
			AND sticky = 0
			$prefix_filter
			$visiblethreads
			$globalignore
			$limitothers
			$datecut
			$hook_query_where
	");
	$totalthreads = $threadscount['threads'];
	$newthreads = $threadscount['newthread'];

	// set defaults
	sanitize_pageresults($totalthreads, $pagenumber, $perpage, 200, $vbulletin->options['maxthreads']);

	// get number of sticky threads for the first page
	// on the first page there will be the sticky threads PLUS the $perpage other normal threads
	// not quite a bug, but a deliberate feature!
	if ($pagenumber == 1 OR $vbulletin->options['showstickies'])
	{
		$stickies = $db->query_read_slave("
			SELECT thread.threadid, lastpost, open
			FROM " . TABLE_PREFIX . "thread AS thread
			WHERE forumid = $foruminfo[forumid]
				AND sticky = 1
				$prefix_filter
				$visiblethreads
				$limitothers
				$globalignore
		");
		while ($thissticky = $db->fetch_array($stickies))
		{
			$stickycount++;
			if ($thissticky['lastpost'] >= $lastread AND $thissticky['open'] <> 10)
			{
				$newthreads++;
			}
			$stickyids .= ",$thissticky[threadid]";
		}
		$db->free_result($stickies);
		unset($thissticky, $stickies);
	}


	$limitlower = ($pagenumber - 1) * $perpage;
	$limitupper = ($pagenumber) * $perpage;

	if ($limitupper > $totalthreads)
	{
		$limitupper = $totalthreads;
		if ($limitlower > $totalthreads)
		{
			$limitlower = ($totalthreads - $perpage) - 1;
		}
	}
	if ($limitlower < 0)
	{
		$limitlower = 0;
	}

	if ($foruminfo['allowratings'])
	{
		$vbulletin->options['showvotes'] = intval($vbulletin->options['showvotes']);
		$votequery = "
			IF(votenum >= " . $vbulletin->options['showvotes'] . ", votenum, 0) AS votenum,
			IF(votenum >= " . $vbulletin->options['showvotes'] . " AND votenum > 0, votetotal / votenum, 0) AS voteavg,
		";
	}
	else
	{
		$votequery = '';
	}

	if ($vbulletin->options['threadpreview'] > 0)
	{
		$previewfield = "post.pagetext AS preview,";
		$previewjoin = "LEFT JOIN " . TABLE_PREFIX . "post AS post ON(post.postid = thread.firstpostid)";
	}
	else
	{
		$previewfield = '';
		$previewjoin = '';
	}

	if ($vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] AND in_coventry($vbulletin->userinfo['userid'], true))
	{
		$tachyjoin = "
			LEFT JOIN " . TABLE_PREFIX . "tachythreadpost AS tachythreadpost ON
				(tachythreadpost.threadid = thread.threadid AND tachythreadpost.userid = " . $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] . ")
			LEFT JOIN " . TABLE_PREFIX . "tachythreadcounter AS tachythreadcounter ON
				(tachythreadcounter.threadid = thread.threadid AND tachythreadcounter.userid = " . $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] . ")
		";
		$tachy_columns = "
			IF(tachythreadpost.userid IS NULL, thread.lastpost, tachythreadpost.lastpost) AS lastpost,
			IF(tachythreadpost.userid IS NULL, thread.lastposter, tachythreadpost.lastposter) AS lastposter,
			IF(tachythreadpost.userid IS NULL, thread.lastpostid, tachythreadpost.lastpostid) AS lastpostid,
			IF(tachythreadcounter.userid IS NULL, thread.replycount, thread.replycount + tachythreadcounter.replycount) AS replycount,
			IF(thread.views<=IF(tachythreadcounter.userid IS NULL, thread.replycount, thread.replycount + tachythreadcounter.replycount), IF(tachythreadcounter.userid IS NULL, thread.replycount, thread.replycount + tachythreadcounter.replycount)+1, thread.views) AS views
		";

	}
	else
	{
		$tachyjoin = '';
		$tachy_columns = 'thread.lastpost, thread.lastposter, thread.lastpostid, thread.replycount, IF(thread.views<=thread.replycount, thread.replycount+1, thread.views) AS views';
	}

	$hook_query_fields = $hook_query_joins = $hook_query_where = '';
	($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('forumdisplay_query_threadid')) ? eval($hook) : false;

	$getthreadids = $db->query_read_slave("
		SELECT " . iif($sortfield == 'voteavg', $votequery) . " thread.threadid,
			$tachy_columns
			$hook_query_fields
		FROM " . TABLE_PREFIX . "thread AS thread
		$tachyjoin
		$hook_query_joins
		WHERE forumid = $foruminfo[forumid]
			AND sticky = 0
			$prefix_filter
			$visiblethreads
			$globalignore
			$limitothers
			$datecut
			$hook_query_where
		ORDER BY sticky DESC, $sqlsortfield $sqlsortorder" . (!empty($sqlsortfield2) ? ", $sqlsortfield2 $sqlsortorder" : '') . "
		LIMIT $limitlower, $perpage
	");

	$ids = '';
	while ($thread = $db->fetch_array($getthreadids))
	{
		$ids .= ',' . $thread['threadid'];
	}

	$ids .= $stickyids;

	$db->free_result($getthreadids);
	unset ($thread, $getthreadids);

	$hook_query_fields = $hook_query_joins = $hook_query_where = '';
	($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('forumdisplay_query')) ? eval($hook) : false;

	$threads = $db->query_read_slave("
		SELECT $votequery $previewfield
			thread.threadid, thread.title AS threadtitle, thread.forumid, pollid, open, postusername, postuserid, thread.iconid AS threadiconid,
			thread.dateline, notes, thread.visible, sticky, votetotal, thread.attach, $tachy_columns,
			thread.prefixid, thread.taglist, hiddencount, deletedcount
			" . (($vbulletin->options['threadsubscribed'] AND $vbulletin->userinfo['userid']) ? ", NOT ISNULL(subscribethread.subscribethreadid) AS issubscribed" : "") . "
			" . ($deljoin ? ", deletionlog.userid AS del_userid, deletionlog.username AS del_username, deletionlog.reason AS del_reason" : "") . "
			" . (($vbulletin->options['threadmarking'] AND $vbulletin->userinfo['userid']) ? ", threadread.readtime AS threadread" : "") . "
			" . ($redirectjoin ? ", threadredirect.expires" : "") . "
			$hook_query_fields
		FROM " . TABLE_PREFIX . "thread AS thread
			$deljoin
			" . (($vbulletin->options['threadsubscribed'] AND $vbulletin->userinfo['userid']) ?  " LEFT JOIN " . TABLE_PREFIX . "subscribethread AS subscribethread ON(subscribethread.threadid = thread.threadid AND subscribethread.userid = " . $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] . " AND canview = 1)" : "") . "
			" . (($vbulletin->options['threadmarking'] AND $vbulletin->userinfo['userid']) ? " LEFT JOIN " . TABLE_PREFIX . "threadread AS threadread ON (threadread.threadid = thread.threadid AND threadread.userid = " . $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] . ")" : "") . "
			$previewjoin
			$tachyjoin
			$redirectjoin
			$hook_query_joins
		WHERE thread.threadid IN (0$ids) $hook_query_where
		ORDER BY sticky DESC, $sqlsortfield $sqlsortorder" . (!empty($sqlsortfield2) ? ", $sqlsortfield2 $sqlsortorder" : '') . "
	");
	unset($limitothers, $delthreadlimit, $deljoin, $datecut, $votequery, $sqlsortfield, $sqlsortorder, $threadids, $sqlsortfield2);

	// Get Dot Threads
	$dotthreads = fetch_dot_threads_array($ids);
	if ($vbulletin->options['showdots'] AND $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'])
	{
		$show['dotthreads'] = true;
	}
	else
	{
		$show['dotthreads'] = false;
	}

	unset($ids);

	// prepare sort things for column header row:
	$sorturl = 'forumdisplay.php?' . $vbulletin->session->vars['sessionurl'] . "f=$forumid&amp;daysprune=$daysprune". (!empty($vbulletin->GPC['prefixid']) ? "&amp;prefixid=" . $vbulletin->GPC['prefixid'] : '');
	$oppositesort = iif($vbulletin->GPC['sortorder'] == 'asc', 'desc', 'asc');

	if ($totalthreads > 0 OR $stickyids)
	{
		if ($totalthreads > 0)
		{
			$limitlower++;
		}
		// check to see if there are any threads to display. If there are, do so, otherwise, show message

		if ($vbulletin->options['threadpreview'] > 0)
		{
			// Get Buddy List
			$buddy = array();
			if (trim($vbulletin->userinfo['buddylist']))
			{
				$buddylist = preg_split('/( )+/', trim($vbulletin->userinfo['buddylist']), -1, PREG_SPLIT_NO_EMPTY);
				foreach ($buddylist AS $buddyuserid)
				{
					$buddy["$buddyuserid"] = 1;
				}
			}
			DEVDEBUG('buddies: ' . implode(', ', array_keys($buddy)));
			// Get Ignore Users
			$ignore = array();
			if (trim($vbulletin->userinfo['ignorelist']))
			{
				$ignorelist = preg_split('/( )+/', trim($vbulletin->userinfo['ignorelist']), -1, PREG_SPLIT_NO_EMPTY);
				foreach ($ignorelist AS $ignoreuserid)
				{
					if (!$buddy["$ignoreuserid"])
					{
						$ignore["$ignoreuserid"] = 1;
					}
				}
			}
			DEVDEBUG('ignored users: ' . implode(', ', array_keys($ignore)));
		}

		$show['threads'] = true;
		$threadbits = '';
		$threadbits_sticky = '';

		$counter = 0;
		$toread = 0;

		while ($thread = $db->fetch_array($threads))
		{ // AND $counter++ < $perpage)

			// build thread data
			$thread = process_thread_array($thread, $lastread, $foruminfo['allowicons']);
			$realthreadid = $thread['realthreadid'];

			if ($thread['sticky'])
			{
				$threadbit =& $threadbits_sticky;
			}
			else
			{
				$threadbit =& $threadbits;
			}

			($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('threadbit_display')) ? eval($hook) : false;

			// Soft Deleted Thread
			if ($thread['visible'] == 2)
			{
				$thread['deletedcount']++;
				$show['threadtitle'] = (can_moderate($forumid) OR ($vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] != 0 AND $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'] == $thread['postuserid'])) ? true : false;
				$show['deletereason'] = (!empty($thread['del_reason'])) ?  true : false;
				$show['viewthread'] = (can_moderate($forumid)) ? true : false;
				$show['managethread'] = (can_moderate($forumid, 'candeleteposts') OR can_moderate($forumid, 'canremoveposts')) ? true : false;
				$show['moderated'] = ($thread['hiddencount'] > 0 AND can_moderate($forumid, 'canmoderateposts')) ? true : false;
				$show['deletedthread'] = $canseedelnotice;
				eval('$threadbit .= "' . fetch_template('threadbit_deleted') . '";');
			}
			else
			{
				if (!$thread['visible'])
				{
					$thread['hiddencount']++;
				}
				$show['moderated'] = ($thread['hiddencount'] > 0 AND can_moderate($forumid, 'canmoderateposts')) ? true : false;
				$show['deletedthread'] = ($thread['deletedcount'] > 0 AND $canseedelnotice) ? true : false;
				eval('$threadbit .= "' . fetch_template('threadbit') . '";');
			}
		}
		$db->free_result($threads);
		unset($thread, $counter);

		$pagenav = construct_page_nav($pagenumber, $perpage, $totalthreads, 'forumdisplay.php?' . $vbulletin->session->vars['sessionurl'] . "f=$forumid", ""
			. (!empty($vbulletin->GPC['perpage']) ? "&amp;pp=$perpage" : '')
			. (!empty($vbulletin->GPC['prefixid']) ? "&amp;prefixid=" . $vbulletin->GPC['prefixid'] : '')
			. (!empty($vbulletin->GPC['sortfield']) ? "&amp;sort=$sortfield" : "")
			. (!empty($vbulletin->GPC['sortorder']) ? "&amp;order=" . $vbulletin->GPC['sortorder'] : '')
			. (!empty($vbulletin->GPC['daysprune']) ? "&amp;daysprune=$daysprune" : '')
		);

		eval('$sortarrow[' . $sortfield . '] = "' . fetch_template('forumdisplay_sortarrow') . '";');
	}
	unset($threads, $dotthreads);

	// get colspan for bottom bar
	$foruminfo['bottomcolspan'] = 5;
	if ($foruminfo['allowicons'])
	{
		$foruminfo['bottomcolspan']++;
	}
	if ($show['inlinemod'])
	{
		$foruminfo['bottomcolspan']++;
	}

	$show['threadslist'] = true;

	/////////////////////////////////
} // end forum can contain threads
else
{
	$show['threadslist'] = false;
}
/////////////////////////////////

if (!$vbulletin->GPC['prefixid'] AND $newthreads < 1 AND $unreadchildforums < 1)
{
	mark_forum_read($foruminfo, $vbulletin->userinfo['userid'], TIMENOW);
}

eval('$forumhome_markread_script = "' . fetch_template('forumhome_markread_script') . '";');

construct_forum_rules($foruminfo, $forumperms);

$show['forumsearch'] = iif (!$show['search_engine'] AND $forumperms & $vbulletin->bf_ugp_forumpermissions['cansearch'] AND $vbulletin->options['enablesearches'], true, false);
$show['forumslist'] = iif ($forumshown, true, false);
$show['stickies'] = iif ($threadbits_sticky != '', true, false);

eval('$ad_location[\'ad_forumdisplay_afterthreads\'] = "' . fetch_template('ad_forumdisplay_afterthreads') . '";');

($hook = vBulletinHook::fetch_hook('forumdisplay_complete')) ? eval($hook) : false;

eval('print_output("' . fetch_template('FORUMDISPLAY') . '");');


/*======================================================================*\
|| ####################################################################
|| # Downloaded: 08:01, Fri Dec 19th 2008
|| # CVS: $RCSfile$ - $Revision: 28820 $
|| ####################################################################
\*======================================================================*/
?>
```

αυτο τωρα σε πολλα subforum και το adslgr.com βγάζει object not found

----------


## vasim

Καλησπέρα.

Από Firefox - Ubuntu 8.04 σε καποια κλικ σε sub forums μου εμφανίζεται ο κώδικας των σελίδων.

Απλά για ενημέρωση

----------


## prodromosfan

μάλλον απο firefox μονο το κανει γιατι με ie ανοιγει κανονικα πχ η ενοτητα προσφορα.
και το adslgr.com απο ff διορθωθηκε

----------


## Patentman

Καθαρισε την cache του firefox.

----------


## crypter

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι bug, καθαρισα την cache (2 φορες) και μετα ctrl+F5 αλλα βγαινει παλι το ιδιο αντι για avatar: :Thinking: 

*Spoiler:*

----------


## panoc

> Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι bug, καθαρισα την cache (2 φορες) και μετα ctrl+F5 αλλα βγαινει παλι το ιδιο αντι για avatar:
> 
> *Spoiler:*


εγω μια χρα τα βλεπω ολα τα avatar.

----------


## crypter

Μονο στο συγκεκριμενο συμβαινει.  :What..?:

----------


## parsifal

Gotcha!  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


 :ROFL: 

όντως ψαρωτικό

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  μην ψαρώνεις....

----------


## hellenicsun

Μόλις διαπίστωσα πως δεν έχω λάβει ειδοποιήσεις απαντήσεως για πάνω από 10 θέματα. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Δεν έχω πειράξει πάντως κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις μου.

----------


## djuan1988

Και σε εμένα το ίδιο συμβαίνει...

----------


## harris

> Μόλις διαπίστωσα πως δεν έχω λάβει ειδοποιήσεις απαντήσεως για πάνω από 10 θέματα. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Δεν έχω πειράξει πάντως κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις μου.





> Και σε εμένα το ίδιο συμβαίνει...


Οι διευθύνσεις σας είναι σε yahoo.gr;

----------


## k_koulos

ξερω οτι δεν ειναι bug, aλλα γιατι αλλαξε θεση το "νεα μηνύματα"?

----------


## EvilHawk

> ξερω οτι δεν ειναι bug, aλλα γιατι αλλαξε θεση το "νεα μηνύματα"?


Eπανασχεδιάστηκε *όλη* η Navbar, έπεσες επάνω σε αλλαγή ...   :Wink:

----------


## hammer21

Τα μηνυματα που απανταω ειναι και αυτα που παρακολουθω?Βλεπω οτι στα θεματα που παρακολουθω εχω μονο ενα και δεν ξερω γιατι,παρολο που δεν ειναι το μονο που γραφω :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τα μηνυματα που απανταω ειναι και αυτα που παρακολουθω?Βλεπω οτι στα θεματα που παρακολουθω εχω μονο ενα και δεν ξερω γιατι,παρολο που δεν ειναι το μονο που γραφω


Εξαρτάται, ρίξε μια ματιά στο profile σου και προσάρμοσε τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις κάνει  ...

----------


## hellenicsun

Εγώ που στο Profile μου έχω θέσει να λαμβάνω άμεση ειδοποίηση για κάθε νέο μήνυμα αλλά συνεχίζω να μη λαμβάνω;

----------


## parsifal

Μήπως είχαν περάσει αρκετές ώρες από το τελευταίο σου login στο forum; Έχω παρατηρήσει μία «ανταποδοτική» συμπεριφορά στο σύστημα των notifications: αν έχεις πολύ καιρό να κάνεις log-in, τα e-mails notifications όλο και αραιώνουν. Δηλαδή, αν «ξεχνάς» το forum, σε «ξεχνάει» κι αυτό!  :Laughing: 

Το παρατήρησα όχι μόνο στο ADSLgr.com, αλλά και σε άλλα vBulletin-based fora. Π.χ. Doom9...

----------


## hellenicsun

Loggάρω κάθε μέρα, πολλές φορές..

----------


## ranger

> Μήπως είχαν περάσει αρκετές ώρες από το τελευταίο σου login στο forum; Έχω παρατηρήσει μία «ανταποδοτική» συμπεριφορά στο σύστημα των notifications: αν έχεις πολύ καιρό να κάνεις log-in, τα e-mails notifications όλο και αραιώνουν. Δηλαδή, αν «ξεχνάς» το forum, σε «ξεχνάει» κι αυτό! 
> 
> Το παρατήρησα όχι μόνο στο ADSLgr.com, αλλά και σε άλλα vBulletin-based fora. Π.χ. Doom9...


Ναι γιατί σου στέλνουν το πρώτο νέο μήνυμα και όχι τα επόμενα που θα γραφτούν μέχρι να διαβάσεις το πρώτο.

........Auto merged post: ranger πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Έχω ζητήσει να παρακολουθώ ένα θέμα, χωρίς να έχω κάνει post σε αυτό.
Όταν βλέπω το vB-iSpy και το έχω στο  subscribed threads only, δεν μου εμφανίζει το θέμα αυτό (αν και έχει 4-5 posts που δεν έχω δει) αλλά μόνο αυτά στα οποία έχω γράψει.

----------


## parsifal

> Ναι γιατί σου στέλνουν το πρώτο νέο μήνυμα και όχι τα επόμενα που θα γραφτούν μέχρι να διαβάσεις το πρώτο.


Αυτό γράφει και στο περιεχόμενο κάθε e-mail notification και έτσι είναι λογικό να δουλεύει. Όμως έχει τύχει να πάρω περισσότερα από ένα notifications για το ίδιο thread, χωρίς στο μεταξύ να έχω επισκεφτεί είτε το thread είτε το forum γενικώς.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εγώ που στο Profile μου έχω θέσει να λαμβάνω άμεση ειδοποίηση για κάθε νέο μήνυμα αλλά συνεχίζω να μη λαμβάνω;


Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ...  :Thinking:

----------


## hellenicsun

Το πρόβλημα είναι η χαζομάρα μου. Για άγνωστο λόγο όλα τα mail από το ADSLgr πήγαιναν στα Ανεπιθύμητα, τα οποία ποτέ δε κοιτώ. Συγνώμη..

----------


## djuan1988

> Έχω ζητήσει να παρακολουθώ ένα θέμα, χωρίς να έχω κάνει post σε αυτό.
> Όταν βλέπω το vB-iSpy και το έχω στο  subscribed threads only, δεν μου εμφανίζει το θέμα αυτό (αν και έχει 4-5 posts που δεν έχω δει) αλλά μόνο αυτά στα οποία έχω γράψει.


Α αυτό έγινε και σε μένα τότε. Δεν είχα ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει το iSpy...

----------


## A_gamer

> Το πρόβλημα είναι η χαζομάρα μου. Για άγνωστο λόγο όλα τα mail από το ADSLgr πήγαιναν στα Ανεπιθύμητα, τα οποία ποτέ δε κοιτώ. Συγνώμη..


Το gmail χρησιμοποιείς; Είναι σιδηρόφρακτο, γι' αυτό...  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

> Το gmail χρησιμοποιείς; Είναι σιδηρόφρακτο, γι' αυτό...


Ναι αλλά μόνο στα πραγματικά spam. Ποτέ δεν έχει περάσει ούτε ένα spam σε Inbox και επίσης κανένα κανονικό email σε spam αντίστοιχα !

----------


## 3lbereth

Δεν μπορώ να δω το δικό μου ADSL Info. Είναι clickable αλλά δεν εμφανίζει το pop-up.
Θα μου πεις: Υπάρχει και το profile.
Αλλά γιατί να μη μπορώ να το δώ?

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν μπορώ να δω το δικό μου ADSL Info. Είναι clickable αλλά δεν εμφανίζει το pop-up.
> Θα μου πεις: Υπάρχει και το profile.
> Αλλά γιατί να μη μπορώ να το δώ?


Με  ctrl +f5  δοκίμασες;

----------


## 3lbereth

Done!!!  :Worthy: 

Edit: [  Στο post #325 το βλέπω. Στο 327, όχι! ]

Edit: [ Part II: Ταυτόχρονα με το click που κάνω, αντί να εμφανιστεί το pop-up, ακούγεται ο ήχος "Windows Navigation Start.wav"/"Windows XP Start.wav" (ίδιος είναι) τον οποίο δεν έχω ρυθμίσει σε καμία εφαρμογή. ]

----------


## EvilHawk

> Done!!! 
> 
> Edit: [  Στο post #325 το βλέπω. Στο 327, όχι! ]
> 
> Edit: [ Part II: Ταυτόχρονα με το click που κάνω, αντί να εμφανιστεί το pop-up, ακούγεται ο ήχος "Windows Navigation Start.wav"/"Windows XP Start.wav" (ίδιος είναι) τον οποίο δεν έχω ρυθμίσει σε καμία εφαρμογή. ]


Στο 327 λογικό είναι να μην το βλέπεις μετά το edit και μέχρι να κάνεις refersh την σελίδα, το μήνυμα σου ενημερώθηκε με ajax ...

----------


## 3lbereth

> Στο 327 λογικό είναι να μην το βλέπεις μετά το edit και μέχρι να κάνεις refersh την σελίδα, το μήνυμα σου ενημερώθηκε με ajax ...


 :Embarassed:  Δεδομένου οτι οι γνώσεις μου για το Ajax περιορίζονται στην ομώνυμη ομάδα και στο καθαριστικό, το 1ο μέρος της απάντησής σου με κάλυψε απόλυτα!!!

Ευχαριστώ! :Very Happy:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Και τα 2 το ίδιο πράγμα είναι..

"Ψεκάστε, σκουπίστε, τελειώσατε"  :Razz:

----------


## kostas_pav

Μόλις το εντώπισα και θεωρώ πως πρέπει να το αναφέρω.

Στις επιλογές avatar υπάρχει ένα λαθάκι που φαίνεται στην εικόνα.

Εικόνα

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Κοινώς λέει 2 φορές "επιλογή 1"?  :Razz:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Κοινώς λέει 2 φορές "επιλογή 1"?


Ακριβώς :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μόλις το εντώπισα και θεωρώ πως πρέπει να το αναφέρω.
> 
> Στις επιλογές avatar υπάρχει ένα λαθάκι που φαίνεται στην εικόνα.
> 
> Εικόνα


Fixed ...

----------


## nnn

Καλημέρα,
η επιλογή Βοηθήματα-->Αναπάντητα Θέματα βγάζει κενή σελίδα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Καλημέρα,
> η επιλογή Βοηθήματα-->Αναπάντητα Θέματα βγάζει κενή σελίδα.


Σε μένα δουλεύει πάντως

----------


## Costas_Dav

Σε μένα δουλεύει μέχρι την σελ.5. Από την 6 και μετά όχι.

----------


## nnn

Τώρα δουλεύει και σε εμένα, ίσως ήταν glitch.

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

άκυρο δεν δουλεύει, Error 500 βγάζει και σε Ff και σε IE.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Καλημέρα,
> η επιλογή Βοηθήματα-->Αναπάντητα Θέματα βγάζει κενή σελίδα.


Fixed ...

----------


## ranger

Όταν έχουμε αίτηση φίλων να εκκρεμεί, στο μενού κάτω από τοπ avatar δεν βγαίνει η επιλογή για τα προσωπικά μηνύματα. Βγαίνει μόνο αν έχουμε νέο προσωπικό μήνυμα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Fixed ...

----------


## opener

Δεν γνωριζω αν εχει ηδη αναφερθει το παρακατω =

Τις τελευταιες ημερες παρατηρω οτι κατα την αποσυνδεση, οταν επιλεγω το 
"Επιστροφή στη σελίδα που βλέπατε προηγουμένως"
με βγαζει στον κατάλογο του forum. 





> Επιστροφή στη σελίδα που βλέπατε προηγουμένως 
> Μετάβαση στον κατάλογο του forum

----------


## miltiadis21

δέν είναι bug αλλά το αναφέρο όταν πάς στην αρχική σελίδα και πατήσεις να σου βγάλει τις επιλογές για search δέν φαίνεται λόγω των flash διαφημίσεων και έτσι πάει πίσω απο τις διαφημίσεις

----------


## manoulamou

Εαν εχεις Firefox παντως, καθαριζεις με FlashBlock
(και Adblock Plus) ... :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> δέν είναι bug αλλά το αναφέρο όταν πάς στην αρχική σελίδα και πατήσεις να σου βγάλει τις επιλογές για search δέν φαίνεται λόγω των flash διαφημίσεων και έτσι πάει πίσω απο τις διαφημίσεις


Θα το κοιτάξει ο Νεκτάριος ...

........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εαν εχεις Firefox παντως, καθαριζεις με FlashBlock
> (και Adblock Plus) ...


Για τους υπόλοιπους browsers έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι ?

----------


## manoulamou

Αυτον ξερω αυτον εμπιστευομαι...
για τα υπολοιπα μια πανασχετη ειμαι χωρις 
τις ειδικες γνωσεις και την κολοσσιαια πειρα αλλων!  :Redface:

----------


## opener

Αυτο που εγραψα προηγουμενως(ποστ #342, 23-01-09) μονο σε εμενα το κανει;  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αυτο που εγραψα προηγουμενως(ποστ #342, 23-01-09) μονο σε εμενα το κανει;


Συγνώμη που δεν απάντησα νωρίτερα, το δοκίμασα με διαφορετικούς browsers και δεν είδα κανένα πρόβλημα ...

----------


## opener

> Συγνώμη που δεν απάντησα νωρίτερα, το δοκίμασα με διαφορετικούς browsers και δεν είδα κανένα πρόβλημα ...


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

edit:
IE7 & IE8RC1
Αυτο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι το μονο αποκλεισμενο cookie στην σελιδα της αποσυνδεσης ειναι το παρακατω= 
adserving.unibet.com/ad.aspx?pid=13584&p...

----------


## hammer21

Εκανα μια αναζητηση στο google κα σε καποια φαση επεσα σε αποτελεσμα του φορουμ.Και απο κατω εγραφε "Αυτός ο ιστότοπος μπορεί να βλάψει τον υπολογιστή σας."
Καινουργιο φρουτο?Δεν θυμαμαι να μου το εχει ξαναβγαλει :Thinking:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μήπως το λίνκ ήταν για το sub-forum του linux?  :Razz: 

Σοβαρά τώρα: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=268037

----------


## hammer21

Αυτο ημουν ετοιμος να πω, οτι το ειδα και σε αλλα site...

----------


## EvilHawk

Μπορείς να μου δώσεις ένα σχετικό link ... ?

----------


## flamelab

> Μπορείς να μου δώσεις ένα σχετικό link ... ?


Εντάξει,λύθηκε, ήταν ένα προσωρινό πρόβλημα στο google, έβγαζε ότι όλα τα sites ήταν μολυσμένα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Ok τώρα είδα και το σχετικό thread ...  :ROFL:

----------


## hammer21

Μου θυμιζει καποιος απο ποσα ποστ και πανω μπορω να βαλω προσαρμοσμενο τιτλο χρηστη?

----------


## nnn

1200..

----------


## kostas_pav

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό έχω δει αυτό το πρόβλημα (πριν από την αναβάθμιση).

Είπα να το αναφέρω τώρα. Δεν είναι και τόσο σημαντικό βέβαια :Razz: 


Δείτε την στήλη "Από".

........Auto merged post: kostas_pav πρόσθεσε 31 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Να δώσω και κάποιες συμπληρωματικές πληροφορίες.

Δεν γίνεται πάντα. Δεν έχω εντοπίσει όμως και αν έχει κάποια "λογική" η συχνότητα εμφάνισης του προβλήματος.

----------


## nnn

Το βλέπω και εγώ αλλά δεν του έχω δώσει σημασία...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δεν υπάρχει πλέον ISP OTEnet.

Ίσως οι αναφορές στο "adsl profile" (και όπου αλλού αναφέρεται) θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει σε OTE.  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: DSLaManiaC πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επίσης οι ISP στο http://www.adslgr.com/features/ispsd...y/isp_info.php χρειάζονται ενημέρωση όσον αφορά το BW με έξω.

----------


## manoulamou

Τοτε γιατι το http://speedtest.net μου δειχνει σαν ISP
 την OTEnet S.A.;
 Μηπως φταιει η ON μεσω της οποιας μετραει; :Laughing:

----------


## thanat0s

Γιατι χανεται το buton "forum"??

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν υπάρχει πλέον ISP OTEnet.
> 
> Ίσως οι αναφορές στο "adsl profile" (και όπου αλλού αναφέρεται) θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει σε OTE. 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: DSLaManiaC πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Επίσης οι ISP στο http://www.adslgr.com/features/ispsd...y/isp_info.php χρειάζονται ενημέρωση όσον αφορά το BW με έξω.


Εχει γίνει συγχώνευση   αλλά  η ονομασία  παραμένει (κάτι σαν την cosmote)

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γιατι χανεται το buton "forum"??



Τι ακριβώς  εννοείς,   απο πού χάνεται;

----------


## thanat0s

Το εικονιδιο  δεν υπηρχε!Εκανα ανανεωσεις, πηγενα παντου στο φορουμ αλλα δεν εφτιαξε,Εκτος αυτου ολα τα buttons ειχαν κενα μεταξυτου και η αναζητηση στο τελος ειχε κατεβει πιο κατω.Τωρα ειναι ενταξη.Αν το ξαναπαθω θα ανεβασω εικονα.

----------


## ranger

Μου ήρθε αυτό:



> Dear ranger,
> 
> Your private messages box on ADSLgr.com has reached 90% of your allowed quota. To ensure that you do not reach 100% of your allowed messages, you should consider archiving or deleting some of your messages. Please visit this page to do so:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/private.php
> 
> All the best,
> ADSLgr.com


I) Έχει ξεχαστεί αμετάφραστο;
ΙΙ) Τι εννοεί με το _you should consider archiving_;

----------


## EvilHawk

> ΙΙ) Τι εννοεί με το _you should consider archiving_;


Εχεις την δυνατότητα να τα κατεβάσεις στον υπολογιστή σου και να τα σώσεις ....

----------


## Linus

Τα δύο read more μέσα στις ειδήσεις,  καθώς και το s από το Private Messages που εξέχει.

----------


## sdikr

> Τα δύο read more μέσα στις ειδήσεις,  καθώς και το s από το Private Messages που εξέχει.



Απο όσο βλέπω  έχεις αλλάξει  τα  fonts

----------


## Linus

> Απο όσο βλέπω  έχεις αλλάξει  τα  fonts



Μόλις εγκατέστησα τα opensuse δεν έχω πειράξει τα fonts.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Κι εμένα σε ubuntu με firefox έτσι τα εμφάνιζε χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα.

----------


## hammer21

> Κι εμένα σε ubuntu με firefox έτσι τα εμφάνιζε χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα.


Εγω δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα στο ιδιο συστημα. :Thinking:

----------


## ranger

Πιθανόν να σας λείπει κάποιο font

----------


## hammer21

Η λιστα με τα θεματα που παρακολουθω μονο με φθινουσα χρονικη σειρα ειναι δυνατον να προβληθει?

----------


## harris

> Η λιστα με τα θεματα που παρακολουθω μονο με φθινουσα χρονικη σειρα ειναι δυνατον να προβληθει?


Όχι, και με το θέμα και με τον δημιουργό (πάτα πάνω τους)  :Smile:

----------


## hammer21

Nice :Smile: 
δεν ειχα δει οτι ειναι λινκς.Αν και θα προτιμουσα κατι πιο advanced οπως τα αδιαβαστα πανω πανω και τα διαβασμενα απο κατω, ανεξαρτητως χρονικης σειρας.Θα δω τι θα κανω :Thinking:

----------


## thanat0s

και να αυτο που ελεγα:

----------


## NeK

Hard refresh δοκίμασες να κάνεις; Με διαφορετικό browser στο κάνει το ίδιο;

----------


## manoulamou

> Nice
> δεν ειχα δει οτι ειναι λινκς.Αν και θα προτιμουσα κατι πιο advanced οπως τα αδιαβαστα πανω πανω και τα διαβασμενα απο κατω, ανεξαρτητως χρονικης σειρας.Θα δω τι θα κανω


Μπορεις επισης να κανεις "Επεξεργασία Φακέλων" βαζοντας τα ξεχωριστα
 αναλογα το θεμα πχ software, linux, αθλητικα κλπ 
Εχει και αλλες επιλογες σε dropdown menu 
κατω απ τη λιστα τους εκει που λεει Επιλεγμενα θεματα... :Wink:

----------


## hammer21

Thanks.Θα το κοιταξω :Smile:

----------


## nikosl

Τα rss feeds ανανεώνονται αυτόματα στον firefox σας? Εμένα σε 4 λειτουργικά σε 2 διαφορετικούς υπολογιστές τα rss feeds του adslgr δεν ανανεώνονται αυτόματα ενώ μέχρι πρίν μερικούς μήνες γινότανε..... :Thinking:

----------


## thanat0s

> Hard refresh δοκίμασες να κάνεις; Με διαφορετικό browser στο κάνει το ίδιο;


θα το κοιταξω και θα σας πως.Ναι εχω δοκιμαει Hard refresh.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Τα rss feeds ανανεώνονται αυτόματα στον firefox σας? Εμένα σε 4 λειτουργικά σε 2 διαφορετικούς υπολογιστές τα rss feeds του adslgr δεν ανανεώνονται αυτόματα ενώ μέχρι πρίν μερικούς μήνες γινότανε.....


Ούτε σε μένα. Αλλά δεν έδωσα ποτέ ιδιαίτερη σημασία..

----------


## ranger

Δεν είναι θέμα ff. Τα ίδια κάνει και με akregator.

----------


## Tiven

Σέρνεται εδώ και 1-2 ώρες ή μόνο σε μένα συμβαίνει αυτό ? 

Σε κάνενα άλλο site, μόνο στο adslgr.com 2 ώρες τώρα αργεί για τα πάντα 2-3 λεπτά.  :Sad: 

........Auto merged post: Tiven πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Σέρνεται εδώ και 1-2 ώρες ή μόνο σε μένα συμβαίνει αυτό ? 

Σε κάνενα άλλο site, μόνο στο adslgr.com 2 ώρες τώρα αργεί για τα πάντα 2-3 λεπτά.  :Sad:

----------


## psyxakias

Σε όλους συμβαίνει, κάτι παίζει με το site. Θα το κοιτάξουν λογικά οι admins, no worries  :Wink:

----------


## Linus

Και εμένα τα ίδια  :Thinking:

----------


## johnson

ok  έφτιαξε το browsing, τώρα μένει να φύγουν τα botάκια :P

----------


## gtklocker

Φρέσκο bug reporting...



και 



Τι γίνεται;

Πρίν λίγο, δεν μπορούσα να μπώ. Είχε database error λεει...

----------


## WagItchyef

Στα στατιστικά μου αναφέρεται:

*  Σύνολο Άρθρων: 0
* Τελευταίο Άρθρο: Ποτέ
* Δείτε όλα τα άρθρα του μέλους WagItchyef


Ενώ έχω γράψει ένα άρθρο με τίτλο: "Κατάλογος καλών native παιχνιδιών για Linux":

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=242849

----------


## flamelab

Τα άρθρα αναφέρονται στα blog entries, όχι σε αυτά εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=111

----------


## WagItchyef

Και που είναι αυτά τα blog entries;

----------


## hammer21

Πρεπει να φτιαξεις δικο σου blog πρωτα :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Και που είναι αυτά τα blog entries;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/blog.php

----------


## sonic

Θέλω να αλλάξω την φωτό του προφίλ μου, αλλά δεν μου το επιτρέπει, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## nnn

Τι σου βγάζει ?

----------


## sonic

Άκυρο... προσπαθούσα από την επεξεργασία προφίλ.

----------


## manosdoc

IE8 RC
Σε όλα τα Thread το Link για την τελευταία σελίδα πάει στις τελίτσες και όχι στο Fast forward.

----------


## EvilHawk

> IE8 RC
> Σε όλα τα Thread το Link για την τελευταία σελίδα πάει στις τελίτσες και όχι στο Fast forward.


Πρόβλημα του  :Razz: 
O html κώδικας είναι σωστός.

----------


## manosdoc

> Πρόβλημα του 
> O html κώδικας είναι σωστός.


Edit
Συγγνώμη απλώς τελευταία χρησιμοποιώ ΙΕ 8, και ξέχασα, τελικά και στον Firefox ( Minefield 3.2a1pre ) latest trunk έτσι γίνεται στις τελίτσες.
Άρα μια χαρά και οι 2 browsers.

----------


## ranger

Παντού γίνεται και στα δύο (.... & >>).

----------


## EvilHawk

Σου δίνει αυτή την αίσθηση επειδή δεν αλλάζει χρώμα το γραφικό όταν κάνεις hover ...  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

> Παντού γίνεται και στα δύο (.... & >>).


Όχι δες πιο πάνω, και ο Firefox έτσι δείχνει.
Τουλάχιστον το Trunk του, που σύντομα θα γίνει 3.1

........Auto merged post: manosdoc πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σου δίνει αυτή την αίσθηση επειδή δεν αλλάζει χρώμα το γραφικό όταν κάνεις hover ...


Nαι δεν με ενοχλεί απλώς εγώ μπερδεύτηκα.

----------


## manosdoc

*@ EvilHawk*

Το φτιάξαμε τώρα ε ;
 :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Ε, το έκανα κείμενο όλο ...

----------


## manosdoc

> Ε, το έκανα κείμενο όλο ...


Σούπερ είναι.

----------


## ranger

Αυτή η...  :Censored:  βλακεία ότι έχω 90% πλήρες mailbox δε μπορεί να μη βγαίνει με κάποιο τρόπο;
Άσε που πάει και βγαίνει στο σημείο που είναι τα βοηθήματα.

........Auto merged post: ranger πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ή τέλος πάντων, ας το βγάζει όταν κοντεύει πραγματικά να γεμίσει, όχι με ποσοστό.
90% στα 1000 δεν είναι και τόσο άμεσο.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Γιατί κρατάτε τόσα PMs?

Εγώ τα σβήνω με το που τα διαβάζω.

----------


## ranger

Και εγώ σβήνω όσα δε θέλω, κάποια τα κρατάω. Και τώρα που δεν έχουμε favorites, στέλνω ότι θέλω στον εαυτό μου να το έχω πρόχειρο  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Και εγώ σβήνω όσα δε θέλω, κάποια τα κρατάω. Και τώρα που δεν έχουμε favorites, στέλνω ότι θέλω στον εαυτό μου να το έχω πρόχειρο


Τα bookmarks τα ξέρεις;  :Crazy:   :Razz:

----------


## ranger

> Τα bookmarks τα ξέρεις;


Αμέ. Γνωριστήκαμε πριν χρόνια  :Razz: 

Απλά θέλω να τα έχω εύκαιρα σε όλους τους υπολογιστές και σε όλα τα λειτουργικά. Και δε θέλω αυτή τη νέα μόδα με τα _shared bookmarks_. Είμαι της παλιάς σχολής εγώ. :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> Αμέ. Γνωριστήκαμε πριν χρόνια 
> 
> Απλά θέλω να τα έχω εύκαιρα σε όλους τους υπολογιστές και σε όλα τα λειτουργικά. Και δε θέλω αυτή τη νέα μόδα με τα _shared bookmarks_. Είμαι της παλιάς σχολής εγώ.



Φλασάκι δεν έχεις ;    :Razz:

----------


## ranger

> Φλασάκι δεν έχεις ;


Είπαμε να είμαστε και λίγο hight tech. Σε λίγο θα μου πείτε να τα τυπώσω και να τα κουβαλάω μαζί μου  :Laughing: 

Παραδεχτείτε το, σας πειράζει που δε το είχατε σκεφτεί εσείς  πρώτοι  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## manosdoc

Στην εισαγωγή όλων, στα συννημένα δεν τις βάζει όλες. 3.2a1 Minefield

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στην εισαγωγή όλων, στα συννημένα δεν τις βάζει όλες. 3.2a1 Minefield


Experimental browser γαρ ....

----------


## manosdoc

> Experimental browser γαρ ....


Εντάξει συγγνώμη !  :Embarassed:

----------


## hammer21

Χθες βραδυ ηταν down το φορουμ ή μονο εγω ειχα προβλημα?

----------


## Tiven

> Χθες βραδυ ηταν down το φορουμ ή μονο εγω ειχα προβλημα?


Down ήταν ναι.

----------


## EvilHawk

Ήταν για 15 περίπου λεπτά λόγω τεχνικών εργασιών.,

----------


## parsifal

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Ένα μικρό bug που αφορά τα notification e-mails: 

Thunderbird screenshot:


Gmail interface screenshot:


Τμήμα του e-mail (αφαίρεσα headers), exported από Thunderbird σε eml μορφή και UTF-8 encoded από Notepad++:
mail3.eml.txt


Συμβαίνει σε πολύ λίγα e-mails και, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μετά από χαρακτήρα "μ". Όχι όμως απαραίτητα μετά από κάθε occurrence του "μ" (όπως θα δείτε και στα screenshots).


Μήπως κάνω λάθος και είναι πρόβλημα του Gmail τελικά... ;

----------


## EvilHawk

Μάλλον είναι τυχαίο ...

----------


## parsifal

Τελικά είχες δίκιο, σε επόμενα e-mails συνέβη και μετά από άλλους πλην του "μ" χαρακτήρες.

Επίσης, χωρίς να είναι σταθερός ο συνολικός αριθμός χαρακτήρων μέχρι το σημείο που εμφανίζονται οι «περίεργοι» χαρακτήρες (το επόμενο που είχα υποπτευθεί ως αιτία).

----------


## DaveMurray

(όλα αυτά στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/faq.php?..._rules_content) 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/faq.php?..._vb_pm_explain

όταν κάνω κλικ  *Προσωπικό Μήνυμα* όπου αντιστοιχεί ο παραπάνω σύνδεσμος μου δείχνει κάποιο μήνυμα λάθους:

Λάθος : Αντικείμενο Συχνών Ερωτήσεων. Αν έχετε ακολουθήσει κάποιο σύνδεσμο, θα σας παρακαλούσαμε να ενημερώσετε τους διαχειριστές του site.

Με Firefox 3.0.7 και Windows XP x64 ενημερωμένα....

Υ.Γ: Συγχωρέστε με αν έκανα post σε λάθος νήμα, και δεν έχει σχέσει με bug του vbulletin....

----------


## EvilHawk

Έχουν αλλάξει οι σύνδεσμοι και ολόκληρη η δομή του vBulletin FAQ (γι αυτό και δεν τα έχουμε μεταφράσει όλα ακόμα) αν συναντήσετε και άλλα τέτοια λάθη ενημερώστε μας να τα διορθώσουμε.

----------


## hammer21

Μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι "δειχνει" το σημα του site γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει? :Embarassed:

----------


## manosdoc

Σε ΙΕ 8 στα Recent Posts, δεν βλέπω το όνομα του μέλους που έκανε το τελευταίο ποστ ( Εννοώντας το τελευταίο από πάνω προς τα κάτω )

----------


## EvilHawk

Ανέβασε ένα screenshot όταν μπορέσεις σε παρακαλώ ...

----------


## manosdoc

> Ανέβασε ένα screenshot όταν μπορέσεις σε παρακαλώ ...


 
123456

----------


## gtklocker

Τα ίδια θα λέμε πάλι;

Experimental browser γαρ!

Σε Minefield 3.2 (latest branch)



Δουλέυει μια χαρά.

WOW! Υπάρχω και στα 2 screenshots!

----------


## EvilHawk

> 123456


όταν τον κατεβάσει το auto update θα το τσεκάρω ...  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

> Τα ίδια θα λέμε πάλι;


Δεν είναι experimental Browser o IE 8 πλέον.

----------


## gtklocker

Δυστηχώς ο manosdoc, έχει δίκιο (sorry  :Embarassed: )!



Ακόμα και σε IE7.

----------


## gtklocker

Παρουσιάζονται όμως κι άλλα προβλήματα.

πχ. στο πεδίο περιοχή, αν ο χρήστης (όπως εγώ) έχει γράψει πολλά, τότε, δεν κατεβάζει άλλη γραμμη για να το δείξει, αλλά δεν το δείχνει.

Και επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν καταλάβατε τίποτα:



Στο πεδίο περιοχή, έχω βάλει "Κορυδαλλός, Αθήνα"

Επίσης.

Δεν είναι καλά ρυθμισμένη η κορνίζα γύρω από τα avatars:



Καλό bug-fixing!  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Καλό bug-fixing!


Λες να τα διορθώσουν γρήγορα στην MS ?  :Whistle:

----------


## gtklocker

> Λες να τα διορθώσουν γρήγορα στην MS ?


Θα δούμε!  :Razz:

----------


## manosdoc

Μάλλον το VBulletin θα προσαρμοστεί  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

> Μάλλον το VBulletin θα προσαρμοστεί


Όπως πάντα  :Shifty:

----------


## manosdoc

> Όπως πάντα


Να βλαστημούσε ο Evilhawk θα τον καταλάβαινα.
Τι να πεις νέοι Browsers. Aπλά δοκίμασε Minefield 3.5 ή 3.6 και κάτι μου λέει πως θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## Tiven

> Να βλαστημούσε ο Evilhawk θα τον καταλάβαινα.
> Τι να πεις νέοι Browsers. Aπλά δοκίμασε Minefield 3.5 ή 3.6 και κάτι μου λέει πως θα καταλάβεις.


Μάνο τι έγινε, ξεχνάμε-ξεχνάμε;  :Razz:

----------


## manosdoc

> Μάνο τι έγινε, ξεχνάμε-ξεχνάμε;


Όχι βρε απλά ζήτα του να εισάγει κανά 2-3 images μαζί "Εισαγωγή όλων" από τα συννημένα
 :Shifty: 



Off Topic



Έπειτα σε Windows 7 η δυνατότητα preview των Tabs στον ΙΕ 8 με έκανε δειλά δειλά να κουντάω μαντίλι στην Αλεπού.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σε ΙΕ 8 στα Recent Posts, δεν βλέπω το όνομα του μέλους που έκανε το τελευταίο ποστ ( Εννοώντας το τελευταίο από πάνω προς τα κάτω )


Διορθώθηκε ...




> Παρουσιάζονται όμως κι άλλα προβλήματα.
> 
> πχ. στο πεδίο περιοχή, αν ο χρήστης (όπως εγώ) έχει γράψει πολλά, τότε, δεν κατεβάζει άλλη γραμμη για να το δείξει, αλλά δεν το δείχνει.
> 
> Και επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν καταλάβατε τίποτα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53361
> 
> Στο πεδίο περιοχή, έχω βάλει "Κορυδαλλός, Αθήνα"
> ...


Τα δικά σου δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τα αναπαράγω, δεν φταίει ο ΙΕ8 τα δείχνει μια χαρά ...
Εξάλλου το σκούρο μπλέ πλαίσιο δεξιά στο πρώτο attachment, δεν συνηγορεί στο να το ψάξω παραπάνω  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μάλλον το VBulletin θα προσαρμοστεί


Σε ότι αφορά λειτουργίες με javascript θα τα διορθώσουν (έχουν μερικά workarounds για ΙΕ παλαιότερες εκδόσεις από 7 που δεν λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους ότι υπάρχει πλέον και ο 8) ...

----------


## manosdoc

Είσαι άψογος !  :One thumb up:

----------


## EvilHawk

BTW με ενόχλησε που δεν είχε στο δεξί click το "view selection source" αλλά μου άρεσαν τα developers tools που έχει ...  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

> BTW με ενόχλησε που δεν είχε στο δεξί click το "view selection source" αλλά μου άρεσαν τα developers tools που έχει ...




Off Topic



Αν θες ρίξε και μια ματιά στο MIX 09 day 1 όπου παρουσιάζουν το Expression Web 3 μαζί με το Super Preview. Είναι ένα εργαλείο που σε σένα θα έκανε την δουλειά για το Compatibility πολύ ευκολότερη. Δώσαν και παράδειγμα στην παρουσίαση.

 :Smile: 

http://blog.garypretty.co.uk/index.p...-superpreview/
http://www.microsoft.com/expression/.../superpreview/
http://leriksen71.wordpress.com/2009...-preview-beta/

----------


## G.F.D

Error: No XML-RPC responseError: No XML-RPC response  

 ??(Στην κεντρική πάνω πανω βγαίνει)

----------


## hammer21

Και μενα μολις τωρα.

........Auto merged post: hammer21 πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επισης ψιλοσερνεται το forum ή ειναι η ιδεα μου?

----------


## EvilHawk

Μικρό δικτυακό πρόβλημα σ' έναν απο τους 3 servers, διορθώθηκε άμεσα ...  :Wink:

----------


## ring0

δειτε συνημενο ...γιατι βλεπω αυτο οταν  ανοιγω το site with   ff???
με IE ειναι οκ.. :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Για πάτα ctrl+0 στον Firefox.

----------


## ring0

> Για πάτα ctrl+0 στον Firefox.


το πατησα και  ολα οκ... :One thumb up:     τι ειχα κανει?? :Razz:  :Whistle:

----------


## crypter

> το πατησα και  ολα οκ...    τι ειχα κανει??


Μαλλον ειχες πατησει ctrl+ - πολλες φορες και μικρυνε ολη η απεικονιση της σελιδας.  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> το πατησα και  ολα οκ...    τι ειχα κανει??





> Μαλλον ειχες πατησει ctrl+ - πολλες φορες και μικρυνε ολη η απεικονιση της σελιδας.


zoom out είχες κάνει με ctrl -  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

Είχα λίγο έξτρα βαρετό χρόνο....  :Razz: 








Φυσικά και δεν πρόκειται για bugs...
IE 8 / FF3.6

----------


## EvilHawk

Εντάξει το radius είναι mozilla specific css  :Razz: 
Το τελευταίο είναι γρήγορη απάντηση και στις 2 περιπτώσεις?

----------


## manosdoc

> Εντάξει το radius είναι mozilla specific css 
> Το τελευταίο είναι γρήγορη απάντηση και στις 2 περιπτώσεις?


Στηρίζεις μονοπώλειο της gecko ε ;  :Razz: 

Ναι το τελευταίο είναι Quick Reply. Σε IE Υπάρχουν εκείνα τα 2 μαύρα, ενώ στον 3.5/3.6 ( Δεν έχω 3.0  :Shifty:  να σου πω ) δεν υπάρχουν

----------


## manosdoc

Bugάκι σήμερα...


τώρα έστρωσε...
Ίσως να φταίει ο καιρός... :P

----------


## Linus

> Bugάκι σήμερα...
> 
> 
> τώρα έστρωσε...
> Ίσως να φταίει ο καιρός... :P


Εμένα πάντα είναι κάπως έτσι  :Thinking:

----------


## harris

Εμένα πάντως με FF το δείχνει μια χαρά  :What..?:

----------


## panosaoua

Καλημέρα, πάντα είχα την σελίδα του πίνακα ελέγχου του adslgr να ανοίγει με την έναρξη της Οπερα. 

Τώρα τελευταία (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πότε, δεν νομίζω πάνω από μια εβδομάδα) μου εμφανίζει αυτό το μήνυμα: 

"Your submission could not be processed because the token has expired.

Please push the back button and reload the previous window."

Αλλαξε κάτι στο site; Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να άλλαξα κάτι.

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, έλεγξε τον σύνδεσμο που έχεις σώσει και αφαίρεσε όλα τα arguments μετά το usercp.php ....

----------


## ardi21

Να ρωτησω και 'γω κατι σχετικα με ενα ψιλοπροβληματακι που εχω αρκετο καιρο.

Οταν γραφω σε ενα νημα -ορισμενες φορες- η Παρακολουθηση του συγκεκριμενου νηματος στις επιλογες δεν μπαινει αυτοματα και πρεπει να την ενεργοποιησω χειροκινητα.

Αλλες φορες λειτουργει κανονικα...

Γινεται να λυθει?

----------


## nnn

Αν στο ξανακάνει δώσε μας το link να δούμε.

----------


## ardi21

Για παραδειγμα σε αυτο που εγραψα μολις τωρα.

Edit: Οταν ομως εκανα μια επεξεργασια στο μηνυμα και το ξαναποσταρα "επιασε" την παρακολουθηση. Στο αρχικο δεν...

----------


## sdikr

> Να ρωτησω και 'γω κατι σχετικα με ενα ψιλοπροβληματακι που εχω αρκετο καιρο.
> 
> Οταν γραφω σε ενα νημα -ορισμενες φορες- η Παρακολουθηση του συγκεκριμενου νηματος στις επιλογες δεν μπαινει αυτοματα και πρεπει να την ενεργοποιησω χειροκινητα.
> 
> Αλλες φορες λειτουργει κανονικα...
> 
> Γινεται να λυθει?



Αν ήταν νήμα που παλιά  το είχες  στην παρακολούθηση   αλλά κάποια στιγμή το εβγάλες  τότε  το κάνει global  για το νήμα

----------


## ardi21

Το συγκεκριμενο που παρεθεσα απο πανω ειναι εντελως καινουργιο οποτε δεν το ειχα καν στην παρακολουθηση. :Thinking:

----------


## Tiven

Παρατήρησα πως το κουμπί με το μικροφωνάκι κάτω από τον κάθε παραγωγό στο adslgr radio οδηγεί στο παλιό thread (2008).

----------


## ranger

> Παρατήρησα πως το κουμπί με το μικροφωνάκι κάτω από τον κάθε παραγωγό στο adslgr radio οδηγεί στο παλιό thread (2008).


Θα έτυχε στον παραγωγό.
Δεν είναι universal το shortcut

----------


## EvilHawk

Είχε δίκιο, το διόρθωσα αλλά ξέχασα να τον ευχαριστήσω για το report ...  :Embarassed:

----------


## ranger

Μα σε μερικούς ανοίγει το blog τους.  :What..?:

----------


## EvilHawk

αν δεν έχουν blog ανοίγει το thread ...  :Wink:

----------


## ranger

Γιατί δε μπορώ να μεταφέρω σε φάκελο ένα μήνυμα από τα εξερχόμενα αλλά μόνο από τα εισερχόμενα;

----------


## ranger

Τελικά αυτό είναι bug ή απλά δεν υποστιρίζεται;

----------


## EvilHawk

Sorry τώρα το είδα, δεν υποστηρίζεται ...

----------


## hammer21

Στα κλειδωμενα θεματα, τα ποστ εχουν και report button.Σε τι ακριβως εξυπηρετει?ΝΑ το ξανακλειδωσετε? :Razz:

----------


## megahead13

Ρε παίδες, πειράξατε τίποτα στα fonts του φορουμ; Ξαφνικά στον Konqueror (KDE 3.5.10) δε φαίνονται πολύ καλά. Με τους άλλους browsers μια χαρά. Δεν έχω πειράξει απολύτως τίποτα στο σύστημα. Περίεργο...  :Thinking:

----------


## hammer21

Και εδω μια απο τα ιδια. :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

Αφ'ότου άλλαξαν οι εικόνες των κουμπιών (αυτές με το "forum" "παρουσιάσεις" κλπ), έχει χαλάσει λίγο το layout:

Default style:



Liquid:



Στο default έχει αλλάξει θέση το "Blogs" και στο δεύτερο έχει μείνει μεγάλο κενό εκεί που κανονικά είναι το Search .

----------


## gtklocker

Ναι, έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα, άλλα μήπως οφείλεται, στο ότι έχουμε μεγάλο DPI;

----------


## sdikr

> Αφ'ότου άλλαξαν οι εικόνες των κουμπιών (αυτές με το "forum" "παρουσιάσεις" κλπ), έχει χαλάσει λίγο το layout:
> 
> Default style:
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid:
> 
> 
> ...



στο default  όλα είναι μια χαρά

----------


## flamelab

> στο default  όλα είναι μια χαρά


Στο screenshot εννοείς ή στο δικό σου μηχάνημα ;

-------

Χμμ. Μόνο σε Firefox το κάνει τελικά.

----------


## sdikr

> Στο screenshot εννοείς ή στο δικό σου μηχάνημα ;
> 
> -------
> 
> Χμμ. Μόνο σε Firefox το κάνει τελικά.


Λογικά αν το πάρεις,  δεν μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω στο screenshot

----------


## gtklocker

Με το default DPI (96), το βλέπω σωστά.

Win Vista + Opera

----------


## NeK

Σε τι λειτουργικό και browser έκδοση σας κάνει το πρόβλημα;

----------


## megahead13

Για τις γραμματοσειρές μιλάμε ή για το άλλο που λέει ο flame;

----------


## NeK

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είναι, επειδή είναι μεγάλες οι γραμματοσειρές (dpi) μεγαλώνει το μενού και "σπάει".

----------


## hammer21

Εγω ubuntu/firefox.

----------


## megahead13

Σε Sidux με KDE 3.5. Firefox, Opera, Arora ΟΚ πλην Konqueror, όπου έχω αναγκαστεί να αλλάξω το minimum font size, και πάλι δεν είναι πολύ καλά, αλλά τουλάχιστον υποφέρεται. Πείραξα και τα DPI από το kcontrol, αλλά μια από τα ίδια...

----------


## dpa2006

καλησπερα,σε ποστ μου εχει βγαλει στο spoiler "ψηφιστε",οπως στην παρακατω εικόνα.

μηπως ειναι καποιο bug? :Thinking: 
ευχαριστω.

----------


## gtklocker

Εδώ είναι σωστά.

----------


## dpa2006

λοιπον και εμενα μου το εβγαλε σωστο σε safari,το λαθασμενο βγηκε σε opera,και τωρα το βγαζει σωστο. :Thinking: 
τι να πω...? :Thinking: 
ακυρο.

----------


## flamelab

Βug: Εμφανίζεται σε IE8, FF3, Opera.

Eάν κάποιος είναι σε ένα thread και πατήσει μεσαίο κλικ πάνω εδώ



 αντί να ανοίξει σελίδα αναζήτησης, ξανανοίγει η ίδια σελίδα του thread σε νέο tab, αλλά ... με αλλαγμένη εμφάνιση.

Να τα σημεία όπου εμφανίζεται αλλοίωση.



 (ιδίως γύρω από το post, χαλάει όλο το layout).

----------


## dpa2006

thanks!και ελεγα οτι το βλεπω μονο εγω :Thinking:

----------


## NeK

Το "κουμπί" αυτό κάνοντας κανονικό click εκτελεί μέσω javascript ένα popup μένου. Δεν υποστηρίζει το middle click γιατί ο browser προσπαθεί να το ανοίξει σε νέο παράθυρο με αποτέλεσμα να ακολουθήσει το link που υπάρχει "κρυμμένο" κάτω από αυτό το κουμπί, το οποίο οδηγεί στην ίδια σελίδα μεν αλλά διαμορφωμένη έτσι ώστε να λειτουργεί για browsers που δεν έχουν ενεργοποιημένο ή δεν υποστηρίζουν καθόλου javascript. Με απλά λόγια δεν προβλέπεται να κάνετε middle click στα εικονίδια αυτά όταν έχετε ενεργοποιημένη javascript.

Το μπλέ μενουδάκι ήταν όντως issue και έτσι το έφτιαξα.  :Wink:

----------


## flamelab

ΟΚ τότε.

Άσχετο: Σήμερα μου βγάζει συνεχώς ότι έχω ένα νεο πμ, και , αν και τα'χω  δει όλα τα πμ μου, συνεχίζει να μένει κόκκινο το notification εκεί στα αριστερά...

........Auto merged post: flamelab πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εσβησα τα εισερχόμενα μεν, αλλά μου εμφανιζόταν ακόμη και όταν στα εισερχόμενα υπήρχαν μόνο παλαιά μηνύματα...  :Thinking:

----------


## Tiven

Ψηφίστε;  :Shifty: 

*Chromium 2.0.181.0 (15896)*

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ψηφίστε; 
> 
> *Chromium 2.0.181.0 (15896)*


Δηλαδή ?

........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ΟΚ τότε.
> 
> Άσχετο: Σήμερα μου βγάζει συνεχώς ότι έχω ένα νεο πμ, και , αν και τα'χω  δει όλα τα πμ μου, συνεχίζει να μένει κόκκινο το notification εκεί στα αριστερά...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: flamelab πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Εσβησα τα εισερχόμενα μεν, αλλά μου εμφανιζόταν ακόμη και όταν στα εισερχόμενα υπήρχαν μόνο παλαιά μηνύματα...


Επέλεξε τα όλα και σημείωσε τα σαν διαβασμένα ...

----------


## Tiven

EvilHawk, στο κουμπί για εμφάνιση του spoiler λέει ψηφίστε.


*Spoiler:*




			τεστ
		



Τώρα μου γράφει "show", κανονικά.

Καμιά φορά όμως λέει ψηφίστε και ας μην είναι ψηφοφορία.

----------


## euri

Κανά σκουπιδάκι στην cache θα είναι...

----------


## ranger

Το είχε αναφέρει και άλλος και αν θυμάμαι καλά το έφτιαξε με clear cache.

----------


## DaveMurray

Όταν προσπαθώ να βάλω το key από τον Wordpress λογαριασμό μου, στον πίνακα ελέγχου του blog μου εδώ, μου εμφανίζει συνέχεια αυτό:




> The Wordpress API key you provided is invalid, please verify this in your Wordpress profile and retry.


Φυσικά έχω κάνει verify τον λογαριασμό, και φυσικά ότι βάζω τον σωστό κωδικό/κλειδί......

----------


## Tiven

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως εδώ και λίγες μέρες που σταμάτησα να παίζω με firefox nightly και έχω ως default τον Chromium, ό,τι προβλήματα είχα με control+keys είτε delete είτε βελάκια (τα έχω αναφέρει αρκετές εβδομάδες-μήνες πριν) ανήκουν στο παρελθόν  :Smile: 

Όλα τέλεια με Chromium, και το spoiler προβληματάκι τελικά ήταν cache related όπως είπατε.

----------


## hammer21

Επεσα σε ποστ (πρωην/νυν δεν ξερω) mod και ειχε κανονικο χρωμα στο nick του αλλα απο κατω ελεγε moderator, κανονικα με πρασινα γραμματα.Δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζετε απλα λεω να το αναφερω μηπως ξεφυγε καπου.

----------


## euri

Μπορείς να υποδείξεις το μήνυμα;

----------


## hammer21

Εχεις πμ. :Smile:

----------


## WagItchyef

Νομίζω ότι στα replies το "βαθος/επίπεδο" τον quotes πρέπει να αυξηθεί σε δύο, από ένα που είναι τώρα. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που αναγκάζομαι να προσθέσω manually το quote στο οποίο απάντησε ένας, π.χ. σε μήνυμα που είχε απαντήσει σε πολλά quotes, επειδή όταν κάνω quote το μήνυμα του, φαίνεται μόνο η απάντηση του, και όχι το quote στο οποίο είχε απαντήσει.

Αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο σε μηνύματα που απάντησε ένας σε πολλά quotes αλλά και σε μηνύματα με μόνο ένα quote, επειδή μέσα σε μία συζήτηση, όταν κάνω quote την απάντηση που έκανε σε δικό μου quote, δεν φαίνεται το δικό μου quote, και επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνει ο άλλος σε τι μου απάντησε, αναγκάζομαι να προσθέσω manually το quote μου στο οποίο απάντησε.

Με λίγα λόγια, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αυξηθεί το βάθος/επίπεδο των quotes σε 2, από 1 που είναι τώρα.

----------


## manoulamou

Μεχρι τοτε εναλλακτικη λυση ειναι η πολλαπλη παραθεση...

----------


## GoofyX

Ο WagItchyef αναφέρεται νομίζω στα nested quotes, σωστά; Ναι, είναι κάποιες οι περιπτώσεις που χρειάζεται.

----------


## manosdoc

Αισθητικό bug σε ΙΕ8:
Στο hover πάνω σε αριθμούς για επόμενες σελίδες που έχει ένα νήμα, μπλεδίζουν σωστά μόνο τα διψήφια νούμερα.
Τα 3ψήφια, μπλεδίζουν όσο τα διψήφια και μένει ένα κενό που οπτικά με μπερδεύει.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Ο WagItchyef αναφέρεται νομίζω στα nested quotes, σωστά;


Ακριβώς.

----------


## GoofyX

> Ακριβώς.


Το είχα αναφέρει κι εγώ ο ίδιος μερικά χρόνια πριν. Από ότι φαίνεται, δεν παίζει να υλοποιηθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Η εμπειρία μου δείχνει ότι οι φορές που θα χρειαστείς nested quote είναι λιγότερες σε σχέση με το απλό quote...

----------


## WagItchyef

Εμένα μου χρειάζεται συχνά.  :Smile:

----------


## hammer21

Να ρωτησω κατι τεχνικο...και εν μερει εγκυκλοπαιδικο?Αν καποιος που εχω ignore list μου κανει friend request τι γινεται?Ερχεται κανονικα?Ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## ranger

Η ειδοποίηση για απάντηση σε social group είναι της μορφής:
adslgr.com/forum/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=xxx&*goto=newpost*

αλλά ανοίγει την πρώτη σελίδα και όχι το τελευταίο post.

----------


## ranger

What is this?

----------


## nnn

ποιό ??

----------


## flamelab

Το ποστ κάτω από του WAntilles  :Thinking:

----------


## gtklocker

Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο ποστ.

----------


## ranger

> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο ποστ.


Το κατάλαβα αλλά πως βγήκε εκεί;

----------


## nnn

Redirect γράφει, αλλά δεν το βλέπω στο iSpy.

----------


## sdikr

> What is this?


Κάποιος στο ignore  list;

----------


## ranger

Δεν έχω ignore list

........Auto merged post: ranger πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αυτό είναι το link
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...86#post2900786

ίσα ίσα το πρόλαβα πριν χαθεί στα τάρταρα του ispy

----------


## treli@ris

Η Mayrhzwnikothta ειναι  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: geofak πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Χαθηκε ηδη !!

----------


## ranger

και γιατί μου κρύβεται;

----------


## cranky

Μάλλον διαγράφτηκε απο αντμίν.

----------


## nnn

:Thinking:  radio λέει ε ?
κάποιο μήνυμα που έγινε automerged μάλλον.

----------


## ranger

Αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ αλλά θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω τον admin που πρόλαβε να το σβήσει πριν το βγάλει το ispy  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Μάλλον διαγράφτηκε απο αντμίν.



τότε θα το εβλέπα   :Wink: 

δεν ξέρω  τι έγινε

----------


## cranky

Γίνανε πολλοί, τώρα, και τα προλαβαίνουν όλα.

----------


## ranger

> radio λέει ε ?
> κάποιο μήνυμα που έγινε automerged μάλλον.


Όχι τα automerged δε τα βγάζει το ispy (αυτό το έχω γράψει και άλλη φορά, δε ξέρω αν είναι bug ή feature)

Το παράξενο δεν είναι το ότι δεν ανοίγει το μήνυμα (μπορεί να σβήστηκε) αλλά το ότι δεν έβγαλε όνομα  :What..?:

----------


## cranky

> δεν ξέρω  τι έγινε


Κάποιος άλλος, όταν πηγες ν' αδειάσεις το τασάκι  :Razz:

----------


## ranger

> Κάποιος άλλος, όταν πηγες ν' αδειάσεις το τασάκι



Μάλλον εννοεί ότι τα σβησμένα τα βλέπουν  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο σβησμένο εκεί...

----------


## cranky

Μήπως διαγράφτηκε καί απο τα σβησμένα απο κάποιον μπλέ ;;

----------


## ranger

> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο σβησμένο εκεί...


Είδες; Αυτό εννοεί  :Razz: 

Δε ξέρω, μάλλον έρχονται οι Ελ, δεν δικαιολογείται αλλιώς.
Θα με φάει η περιέργια πάντως  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Ούτε το δικό μου #532 υπάρχει στο vaispy

----------


## ranger

Τελικά ούτε η Mayrhzwnikothta είναι γιατί αυτό το έβγαλε κανονικά.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...18#post2900918

----------


## Tiven

Οι Men in Black το κάναν.

Προσοχή παίδες, εγώ στην θέση σας θα το άφηνα και δεν θα το έψαχνα.


*Spoiler:*




 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## gtklocker

123456

 :Thinking:

----------


## WagItchyef

Θα ήταν καλό να μην φαίνονται τα quotes όσων έχουμε στην ignore list σε μηνύματα άλλων.

----------


## Papados

Σημερα προσεξα ότι όταν κάνω κλικ για νέα μηνύματα, προσπαθεί να επικοινωνήσει με serving-sys.com.
Ξέρει κάποιος τι είναι?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σημερα προσεξα ότι όταν κάνω κλικ για νέα μηνύματα, προσπαθεί να επικοινωνήσει με serving-sys.com.
> Ξέρει κάποιος τι είναι?


Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το site και τα νέα μηνύματα αυτό που λες, αν συμβαίνει ψάξε το από την μεριά σου ...

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Σημερα προσεξα ότι όταν κάνω κλικ για νέα μηνύματα, προσπαθεί να επικοινωνήσει με serving-sys.com.
> Ξέρει κάποιος τι είναι?


Ρίξε μιά ματιά εδώ

----------


## Papados

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Το exterminate δεν βρήκε τίποτα όπως και άλλα αντιστοιχα που δοκίμασα. Συνεχίζει και μου το κάνει μόνο μέσα από το adslgr. Τέλος πάντων το μπλοκάρισα από το firewall και τέλειωσε. :One thumb up:

----------


## Tiven

Παιδιά με Chrome πριν λίγο παρατήρησα πως κάτω αριστερά που δείχνει με τι συνδέετε, σχεδόν πάντα εμφανίζει αυτό το serving-sys.com που λέει ο φίλος. 

Είστε σίγουροι πως παίζει κάτι με τον υπολογιστή μας; Είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος πως δεν συμβαίνει σε μένα λόγω spyware.

----------


## flamelab

Eδώ (με adblock ή χωρίς) δεν το'χω παρατηρήσει  :Thinking:

----------


## Papados

Λοιπον βρήκα τρόπο και το αναπαράγω το πρόβλημα.
Πατάς "Νέα Μηνύματα" --> διαλέγεις ενα μήνυμα να δεις π.χ στις ειδήσεις --> μολις φορτώσει κανονικα η σελίδα πατάς back για να σε πάει στα νεα μηνύματα.

Εκει εμφανίζεται το serving...

----------


## Tiven

Εμένα μου το δείχνει τυχαία όπου και να πατήσω. Δηλαδή τότε προλαβαίνει και το πιάνει το μάτι.

Είτε πίνακας ελέγχου είτε νέα μην. είτε κάποιο thread.

----------


## Papados

> Εμένα μου το δείχνει τυχαία όπου και να πατήσω. Δηλαδή τότε προλαβαίνει και το πιάνει το μάτι.
> 
> Είτε πίνακας ελέγχου είτε νέα μην. είτε κάποιο thread.


Ναι έχεις δίκιο. σε thread Που δεν το εμφανίζει με κανα δυο refresh εμφανίζεται και ξαναεξαφανίζεται με αλλο refresh.

Το μηχάνημα μου πιστεύω ότι είναι καθαρό. Τωρα γιατί γίνεται αυτό δεν ξέρω.

----------


## flamelab

Ωπ, να'το, το βρήκα κι εγώ.

----------


## Papados

Αρα είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο. το "εντοπίσαμε"!!

----------


## NeK

Πιθανών να είναι από εικόνα σε κάποια υπογραφή μέλους. Μπορείτε να εντοπίσετε με hard refresh (shift+f5 στον Firefox, ctrl+f5) στην σελίδα που εμφανίστηκε έτσι ώστε να εντοπίσετε το μέλος και την υπογραφή αυτή;

----------


## Papados

Αν ήταν απο υπογραφή θα το εμφάνιζε στα αποτελέσματα αναζήτησης?

----------


## NeK

Το εντόπισα, είναι από διαφήμιση που τραβάει από αυτό το domain για την σερβίρει. Κανένα πρόβλημα λοιπόν.  :Wink:

----------


## Papados

Ok... ευχαριστούμε για την "αμεση δράση"  :Smile:

----------


## gtklocker

Λοιπόν ...

Έχω στο σπίτι, το desktop και το laptop.

Ενώ στο desktop συνδέομαι και συνδεόμουν κανονικά, στο laptop δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ.

Αγνοεί πλήρως και το username και τον κωδικό μου (ενώ έχω μύνημα ότι έκανα login) και με πετάει logged out, στην ίδια σελίδα που βρισκόμουν πρίν.

Πάω στo desktop να κάνω logout, όμως το αγνοεί, και μένει logged in.

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το λογαριασμό μου;

----------


## EvilHawk

Καθάρισε cache & cookies στον browser σου

----------


## gtklocker

Περίεργο ...

Μόλις το έκανα, με αγνοούσε και στο desktop.

Έβαλα το Pirelli πάνω και μπαίνει κανονικά.

Τι στο ... ;  :Thinking:

----------


## tsigarid

Κοιτώντας το iSpy, ένα μέρος του μηνύματος το οποίο ήταν μέσα σε (3!) spoiler tags εμφανίστηκε, δεν θα έπρεπε να φιλτράρεται;

----------


## Mouse Potato

It's not a bug, it's a feature! Έτσι ήταν πάντα αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## tsigarid

Για τα άλλα tags το ξέρω και δεν πειράζει, αλλά το spoiler είναι κάπως ιδιαίτερο...

........Auto merged post: tsigarid πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Φαντάσου το μήνυμα:


*Spoiler:*




			Στο τέλος της ταινίας ο καλός πεθαίνει και ο κακός παντρεύεται την καλή του.
		



Δεν θα σε χαλάσει να το δεις;

----------


## flamelab

Από χθες εμφανίζεται αυτό:

Error: No XML-RPC responseError: No XML-RPC response

κάθε τόσο πάνω-πάνω, και το site (εδώ σ'εμένα), φαίνεται να πηγαίνει πολύ αργά.

----------


## no_logo

> Από χθες εμφανίζεται αυτό:
> 
> Error: No XML-RPC responseError: No XML-RPC response
> 
> κάθε τόσο πάνω-πάνω, και το site (εδώ σ'εμένα), φαίνεται να πηγαίνει πολύ αργά.


και σε μένα

----------


## 29gk

To ιδιο και σε μενα με firefox 3.5.

----------


## flamelab

Mόλις βελτιώθηκε.

----------


## Papados

Το πρόβλημα παραμένει με την εμφάνιση στο πάνω μέρος του No XML-RPC response.
Και η ταχύτητα έχει μειωθεί αισθητά.

----------


## flamelab

Εδώ πάει κι έρχεται. Μία πάει καλά, μία όχι.

----------


## gtklocker

Same here.

(... ο Konq δεν βγάζει σφάλματα ...  :Razz: )

----------


## Mouse Potato

Όταν είναι μεγάλος ο τίτλος του thread, τον "κόβει" άκομψα:



Μια καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να μπουν "..."


*Spoiler:*




			Το post reply είναι τυχαίο

asm  :Respekt:

----------


## ranger

Εγώ δε το βλέπω...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Τότε να διορθωθεί *μόνο* στο κάθετο postbit

----------


## manosdoc

Τρώει γερά κολλήματα το site τελευταία...

----------


## EvilHawk

Στιγμιαίο ήταν, στα πλαίσια στησίματος νέου 8πήρυνου κτήνους ...  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

> Στιγμιαίο ήταν, στα πλαίσια στησίματος νέου 8πήρυνου κτήνους ...


Αυτά είναι.
Σπρώξε euro Evilhawk.... Έρχονται και κάτι ωραία SLC SSD από Intel...  :Razz: 

Εύγε εύγε...

Nα ξέρετε σε ΙΕ8 το site σας πετάει. Είδικά με λίγο cache αυξημένη στον Browser..

----------


## nnn

> Στιγμιαίο ήταν, στα πλαίσια στησίματος νέου 8πήρυνου κτήνους ...


ΩΩ  :One thumb up:

----------


## hammer21

Πριν λιγο εγινε merge ενα topic με ενα αλλο που δεν ειχα προσεξει οτι υπαρχει.Αλλα δεν μου ηρθε πμ για ενημερωση. :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Ποιό είναι ?

----------


## hammer21

Αυτο με την on και τα καναλια.αν και μαλλον δεν εχει νοημα πια, μαλλον το ειδες :Wink:

----------


## gtklocker

Bugάκι ο iSPY;



 :Thinking:

----------


## gtklocker

Να το πάλι ...

----------


## flamelab

Εδώ δεν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο, όλα ΟΚ ... (FF 3.5)

----------


## gtklocker

:What..?: 

Σε Windows και Linux σε FF & Opera.

 :What..?:

----------


## gtklocker

Σαμποτάρισμα στον IE ...  :Whistle: 





Gecko ...  :Whistle:

----------


## flamelab

Δεν φταίει το site εάν ο IE δεν δείχνει σωστά βασικά πράγματα.

----------


## manosdoc

> Δεν φταίει το site εάν ο IE δεν δείχνει σωστά βασικά πράγματα.


Δεν είναι πρόβλημα του ΙΕ.
Είναι ότι δείχνει μέχρι συγκεκριμένο αριθμό.
Μέχρι να φτάσει το Windows Explorer κάπου στην μέση. Μετά το αποσιωπεί.

----------


## flamelab

(checking for other browsers) Σε Opera το δείχνει σωστά.

----------


## manosdoc

> (checking for other browsers) Σε Opera το δείχνει σωστά.


Ξαναλέω...
Είναι από design έτσι. Δεν πάει το Windows Explorer παραπάνω από την μέση.
Ότι παρακάτω το δείχνει, ότι περισσότερο το αποσιωπεί.

----------


## Papados

To ispy εμφάνισε κινέζικους χαρακτήρες

----------


## sonic

Τους είχε βάλει ο χρήστης.

----------


## 29gk

Γιατι η σελιδα σημερα ειναι εξαιρετικα αργη ?

----------


## nothing

και εγω το παρατηρω αυτο αλλα μπορει να κανουν ρυθμισεις τα παιδια  :Smile:  
ενταξει δε χαθηκε και ο κοσμος για μερικα sec  :Razz: 
(παντως ειναι αληθεια πως σημερα χωρις να εχω αλλη κινηση στο δικτυο αργει αρκετα)

----------


## 29gk

Νομιζω πως διορθωθηκε.

----------


## nnn

Όταν βλέπετε και τους 2 γαλάζιους μέσα τέτοια ώρα συνήθως γίνονται δοκιμές/βελτιώσεις.

----------


## hammer21

Off Topic


		Μονο τοτε μπαινουν μαζι?Τις υπολοιπες μερες υπαρχει κλειδαριθμος? :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μονο τοτε μπαινουν μαζι?Τις υπολοιπες μερες υπαρχει κλειδαριθμος?


Είναι με βάρδιες  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

Ο ο διαφορετικός τίτλος στον browser ανά σελίδα χάθηκε... πχ είμαι στον πίνακα ελέγχου, ο τίτλος δεν το λέει όπως παλιά.

----------


## flamelab

Eδώ ΟΚ (FF 3.5).

----------


## manoulamou

> Eδώ ΟΚ (FF 3.5).


 :Thinking: Καλε πού βρισκονται αυτα; :What..?:

----------


## flamelab

Πάνω πάνω στο window border του Firefox, στα αριστερά  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

:Redface: ΑΑΑ καλα ου γαρ ερχεται μονον: εγω εψαχνα στο κειμενο του site και οχι στο πλαισιο του browser! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tsigarid

Δεν ξέρω τι έφταιγε, τώρα είναι οκ πάντως...

----------


## GoofyX

Αμετάφραστο το e-mail αίτησης φίλου:



```
Dear GoofyX,

..... has requested that you become friends. You can approve or deny this request by visiting:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/profile.php?do=buddylist

All the best,
ADSLgr.com
```

----------


## gtklocker

Το δικό μου είναι.  :Laughing: 

Δοκίμασες με άλλον mail-client;

----------


## GoofyX

(Το ξέρω  :Smile:  ). Τι ρόλο παίζει ο mail client; Το source του μηνύματος στα αγγλικά είναι.  :Smile:

----------


## gtklocker

Με άλλο encoding;  :Razz: 

Πρόσεξε γιατί αν δεν ισχύει θα σε πιάσει ο Νεκτάριος με το σκουπόξυλο.  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Αμετάφραστο το e-mail αίτησης φίλου:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Dear GoofyX,
> 
> ..... has requested that you become friends. You can approve or deny this request by visiting:
> 
> ...



Είναι μερικά  κομμάτια  που δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί,  κάποια  στιγμούλα θα γίνουν

----------


## GoofyX

OK, απλά το ανέφερα σε περίπτωση που δεν το είχατε δει.  :Smile:

----------


## panoc

τα 2 μου συνεχομενα ποστ εδω γιατι δεν εγιναν merged?

----------


## ranger

γιατί είχες attachment

----------


## panoc

α οκ thanks, παω να το διορθωσω.

----------


## gtklocker

Νταξ τώρα, γίνομαι υπερβολικός, αλλά τι να πει η Αγγλίδούλα που θα δει το forum;  :Rant:  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

χμ χμ υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα σε καμιά ανάλυση, η custom γραμματοσειρά που μπορεί να έχεις βάλει...

----------


## sdikr

> Νταξ τώρα, γίνομαι υπερβολικός, αλλά τι να πει η Αγγλίδούλα που θα δει το forum;



τι σχέση  έχεις με την Αγγλιδούλα; 

και στην τελική τι να διαβάσει άπω ενά  φόρουμ που όλα είναι Ελληνικά; 

Ελεος δηλαδή,   το έχουμε ξαναπεί,  το   theme  έχει φτιαχτεί για να διαβάζεται  στα Ελληνικά 

Το υπερβολικός  το έχεις περάσει πριν απο αρκετό διάστημα   :Evil:

----------


## DaveMurray

βασικά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι σε μερικά υποφόρουμ, σχεδόν σε όλα βασικά, δεν μου εμφανίζεται η υπογραφή μου....

----------


## sdikr

> βασικά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι σε μερικά υποφόρουμ, σχεδόν σε όλα βασικά, δεν μου εμφανίζεται η υπογραφή μου....



Μια χαρά  την εμφανίζει,  εκτός  αν επιλέξεις  αν μην την εμφανίζει

----------


## DaveMurray

sdikr, ξέρω το vbulletin σαν νερό..... η επιλογή στο επεξεργασία επιλογών είναι τσεκαρίσμενη..... Μπορεί να μην μου την εμφανίζει/εμφάνιζε ίσως κάποιου cron; Ξέρω εγώ.... Πρόβλημα με cache στον browser δεν παίζει, και τα cookies είναι οκ.... Έκανα και refresh..... Σου είπα απλώς τι είδα  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr, ξέρω το vbulletin σαν νερό..... η επιλογή στο επεξεργασία επιλογών είναι τσεκαρίσμενη..... Μπορεί να μην μου την εμφανίζει/εμφάνιζε ίσως κάποιου cron; Ξέρω εγώ.... Πρόβλημα με cache στον browser δεν παίζει, και τα cookies είναι οκ.... Έκανα και refresh..... Σου είπα απλώς τι είδα



δεν  υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο,  για  τον  browser  σου δεν μπορώ να ξέρω

----------


## DaveMurray

χμ.... επειδή δεν "ξέρεις" λοιπόν..... δες:

----------


## DaveMurray

Και μια με ie, με καθαρισμένα cookies, browser cache κτλ κτλ....

----------


## flamelab

Ούτε από εδώ φαίνεται η υπογραφή σου εκεί. Δεν είναι ούτε θέμα του adslgr style, μιας και χρησιμοποιώ το κάθετο postbit (που έχει τα user profiles στα αριστερά) και το liquid.

----------


## DaveMurray

Ε τότε....; Ποιού είναι το θέμα; Πάντως όχι δικό μου, το μόνο σίγουρο.....  :Smile:  Τέσπα, αυτά είδα, αυτά παραθέτω, δεν με απασχολεί και τόσο η λύση  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> χμ.... επειδή δεν "ξέρεις" λοιπόν..... δες:


Σε αυτό το μήνυμα έχεις επιλέξει να μην εμφανίζεται η υπογραφή σου ...

----------


## DaveMurray

Πρώτη φορά ακούω ότι υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή για συγκεκριμένα υποφόρουμ, να διαλέγει ο ίδιος ο χρήστης αν θα εμφανίζεται η υπογραφή του.... Δεν επέλεξα τπτ εγώ βρε EvilHawk....  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: DaveMurray πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κατάλαβα την πατάτα μου.... Συγνώμη.....

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> sdikr, ξέρω το vbulletin σαν νερό.....





> χμ.... επειδή δεν "ξέρεις" λοιπόν..... δες:





> Ε τότε....; Ποιού είναι το θέμα; Πάντως όχι δικό μου, το μόνο σίγουρο.....  Τέσπα, αυτά είδα, αυτά παραθέτω, δεν με απασχολεί και τόσο η λύση





> Κατάλαβα την πατάτα μου.... Συγνώμη.....


Owned, συμβαίνει σε όλους μας  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

έχω στήσει vbulletin, το ξέρω χρόνια, συγγράφω php, python, λίγο ruby και perl, και την έπαθα σαν να μην πω....

----------


## subzer0

Να υποθέσω - έστω και καθυστερημένα - πως σε αυτό το μήνυμα υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος του χρήστη και δεν εμφανίζεται η εικόνα που θέλει να δείξει.

Γιατί κάνοντας παράθεση το μήνυμα του με κάτι κοψε-ραψε είδα αυτό που ήθελε να ποστάρει.

----------


## nnn

Διορθώθηκε, είχε βάλει λάθος το img tag.

----------


## subzer0

> Διορθώθηκε, είχε βάλει λάθος το img tag.


Ωραίος.  :One thumb up: 
Thanks

----------


## manoulamou

Γι αυτο  αλλά για περιπτωσεις hotlinking πρεπει να προτιμαμε την διαχειριση συνημμενων αρχειων/attach vbcode και οχι με το εικονιδιο image... :Wink:

----------


## subzer0

> Γι αυτο  αλλά για περιπτωσεις hotlinking πρεπει να προτιμαμε την διαχειριση συνημμενων αρχειων/attach vbcode και οχι με το εικονιδιο image...




Off Topic


		Για αυτό manoulamou μας κόψανε και το  Ξεκινάμε..  :Sad:

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕ μα  παραγινε το ξεχειλωμα του layout και οι σελιδες ειχαν φτασει στo... Forest Lawn Memorial Park! :ROFL:

----------


## 29gk

Γιατι το tagcloud παιζει και δεν παιζει ?

----------


## opener

Πρι 1-2 λεπτα διαβαζα τα αθλητικα και ξαφνικα ολα τα θεματα γυρισαν στο 2005,
(ειδα σαν πρωτο θεμα: EUROBASKET 2005   :Crazy: ) και ολα ηταν κλειδωμενα.
Μετα ολα γυρισαν κανονικα στο 2009.

----------


## manosdoc

Έγινε κάποια αλλαγή στο θέμα των Ads με Flash περιεχόμενο ;
Κάνω surf με IE8 x64 και μου βγάζει συνεχώς να κάνω εγκατάσταση τον Flash player.
Παλαιότερα δεν γινόταν αυτό...

----------


## NeK

Ο flash player δεν υποστηρίζει (ακόμα) 64bit εκδόσεις του IE, γιαυτό και εμφανίζει αυτού του είδους τα προβλήματα. Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση συμβαίνει γιατί αφού δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμος ο flash player τότε προσπαθεί να τον κατεβάσει αλλά δεν βρίσκει 64bit έκδοση και έτσι δεν τρέχει ποτέ και επαναλαμβάνεται από την αρχή η διαδικασία.

----------


## manosdoc

> Ο flash player δεν υποστηρίζει (ακόμα) 64bit εκδόσεις του IE, γιαυτό και εμφανίζει αυτού του είδους τα προβλήματα. Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση συμβαίνει γιατί αφού δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμος ο flash player τότε προσπαθεί να τον κατεβάσει αλλά δεν βρίσκει 64bit έκδοση και έτσι δεν τρέχει ποτέ και επαναλαμβάνεται από την αρχή η διαδικασία.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, βρήκα λύση μέσω Inprivate Filtering.  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Ρίχοντας ένα βλέφαρο στα emoticons, παρατήρησα ότι είναι δύο που έχουν το ίδιο όνομα.
Πρόκειται για τα  :Simpson Marge:  , τόσο για τη μάνα (που εμφανίζεται) όσο και για το μωρό (που εμφανίζεται στη θέση του η μάνα).

----------


## mob

> Ρίχοντας ένα βλέφαρο στα emoticons, παρατήρησα ότι είναι δύο που έχουν το ίδιο όνομα.
> Πρόκειται για τα  , τόσο για τη μάνα (που εμφανίζεται) όσο και για το μωρό (που εμφανίζεται στη θέση του η μάνα).


 :Simpson Maggie:  :Simpson Bart:  :Simpson Lisa:  :Simpson Marge:  :Simpson Homer:  

που είναι το πρόβλημα  :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

> που είναι το πρόβλημα


Απορείς που μετά από μία ώρα δεν εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα;  :Razz: 

Συνήθως το φτιάχνουν σε 5 λεπτά και τις αργίες σε 10.  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

DEL σωστο ηταν :Razz:  πιο πολυ μοιαζει για μωρο ο HOMER...

----------


## SfH

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το


```
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/images/statusicon/thread_dot_hot_new.gif
```

----------


## ariadgr

> Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/images/statusicon/thread_dot_hot_new.gif
> ```


Τι δεν πάει καλά;  :Thinking:

----------


## SfH

Τώρα δουλεύει. Μέχρι πριν λίγο έλεγε 

```
The image "http://www.adslgr.com/forum/images/statusicon/thread_dot_hot_new.gif" cannot be displayed because it contains errors
```

----------


## ipo

Η ώρα στο φόρουμ δεν έχει αλλάξει σε χειμερινή, παρόλο που έχω βάλει τη ρύθμιση στο αυτόματο

Edit: [ Έκανα αλλαγή στη ζώνη ώρας, χωρίς να πειράξω την αυτόματη ρύθμιση χειμερινής/θερινής και έφτιαξε. ]

----------


## opener

> Η ώρα στο φόρουμ δεν έχει αλλάξει σε χειμερινή, παρόλο που έχω βάλει τη ρύθμιση στο αυτόματο
> 
> Edit: [ Έκανα αλλαγή στη ζώνη ώρας, χωρίς να πειράξω την αυτόματη ρύθμιση χειμερινής/θερινής και έφτιαξε. ]


Εγω παρατηρω το εξης:
Πριν το login, ολα τα μηνυματα δειχνουν μια ωρα εμπρος, μετα ειναι σωστη, μολις βγω απο το Φορουμ, ξανα μια ωρα εμπρος!  :Thinking: 
πχ  =



> 27-10-09, *15:00* Απάντηση: LIDL για φθηνά προϊόντα ....στο εξωτερικό 
> 27-10-09, *14:00* Απάντηση: LIDL για φθηνά προϊόντα ....στο εξωτερικό
> 27-10-09, *15:00* Απάντηση: LIDL για φθηνά προϊόντα ....στο εξωτερικό
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...45&postcount=6


Η ωρα του υπολογιστη μου ειναι σωστη.

----------


## mob

να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ ότι υπάρχει θέμα με την χειμερινή ώρα,
οι επισκέπτες βλέπουν την ώρα κάτω δεξιά και την ώρα σύνταξης των μηνυμάτων μία ώρα μπροστά

----------


## flamelab

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ.

----------


## opener

Το προβλημα το παρατηρησα απο εχθες μετα την αλλαγη ωρας.

mob, flamelab,  
Ευχαριστω για την επιβεβαιωση.

----------


## aria

Στο υποφόρουμ The Meeting Point, στο Θέμα για το Ραδιόφωνο του Adslgr.com, αν πάμε πάνω από το συνδετήρα που δείχνει πόσα συνημμένα υπάρχουν στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, βγαίνει ο αριθμός 65535 (!!!) αυτή τη στιγμή...  Πατώντας, όμως, στο συνδετήρα για να εμφανιστούν τα συνημμένα, τα αρχεία είναι καμιά σαρανταριά.  :What..?:

----------


## mob

aria ο 65535 δεν είναι τυχαίος αριθμός, είναι η μεγαλύτερη τιμή η οποία μπορεί να εκφραστεί από έναν Unsigned 16μπιτο αριθμό, 
αυτό που γράφεις για το συγκεκριμένο νήμα το βλέπω και εγώ, μάλλον το νήμα είναι  :Crazy:

----------


## NeK

Το πρόβλημα με την ώρα των επισκεπτών διορθώθηκε.

........Auto merged post: Νεκτάριος πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Το θεματάκι με τα συννημένα, πρέπει να είναι ένα μικρό bug της vbulletin. Θα τους ενημερώσω όταν βρω ευκαιρία να το κοιτάξουνε.

----------


## prodromosfan

στα συννημενα μπορειτε να κοιταξετε μηπως 
γιατι δεν μπορουμε να τα διαχειριστουμε (διαγραψουμε) απο τον πινακα ελεγχου->συννημενα αρχεια. 
μονο προβολή εχουμε τη δυνατοτητα να κανουμε.

----------


## flamelab

Mετά από πάροδο μίας μέρας, σβήνονται μόνο από mods.

----------


## prodromosfan

το ζηταμε απο οποιονδηποτε mod?

και γιατι τα συννημενα δεν παραμενουν υπο τον ελεγχο μας;

----------


## flamelab

Τίποτα δεν μπορει να γίνει edited μετά την πάροδο μίας μέρας. 

Ζήτα καλύτερα από κάποιο smod ή admin, για να σιγουρευτείς ότι μπορεί να διαγράψει τα αρχεία.

----------


## mob

> το ζηταμε απο οποιονδηποτε mod?
> 
> και γιατι τα συννημενα δεν παραμενουν υπο τον ελεγχο μας;


επειδή αυτό είναι διαγραφή από τη βάση, φαντάζομαι μόνο οι Site Owners και οι Administrator μπορούν να επέμβουν 

για τον ίδιο λόγο που δεν παραμένει κανένα ποστ, για να μην μπορεί να αλλοιωθεί κακόβουλα

----------


## manoulamou

Και εντος του 24ωρου απο της δημοσιευσεως κανονικα θα επρεπε να αναφερουμε
στην αναλογη θεση την Αιτια της οποιασδηποτε Επεξεργασιας, αλλά συνηθως το... ξεχναμε! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flamelab

Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι στα "Αρθρα", δεν μπορώ να αξιολογήσω (με αστερακια) κανενα από τα αρθρα, μου λεει ότι τα 'χω ηδη αξιολογήσει, ενω δεν ισχύει.

----------


## nnn

Τώρα δοκίμασα και παίζει οκ.

----------


## flamelab

Moυ βγαίνει μονο σε όσα έχουν ήδη αστερακια. Εάν μπεις στο άρθρο, και πατησεις πανω δεξια για να το βαθμολογίσεις, σε εμενα, αυτο βγαζει...  :Thinking:

----------


## Linus

Παράξενο  :Thinking: 

Δεν τολμάω να περάσω το ποντίκι από πάνω, γιατί παίζει μουσική κατευθείαν  :Thinking:

----------


## treli@ris

Μολις θα ποσταρα το ιδιο. Τι ειναι τουτο βρε  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Πράγματι, όταν έχεις ήδη δώσει αξιολόγηση έστω και σε ένα άρθρο, δεν σε αφήνει να δώσεις στα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Linus

> Μολις θα ποσταρα το ιδιο. Τι ειναι τουτο βρε


Οκ έφυγε  :Razz:

----------


## mob

> Μολις θα ποσταρα το ιδιο. Τι ειναι τουτο βρε


κατάσκοποι της on  :Razz:

----------


## manosdoc

Αd-blocking παίδες.  :Smile:

----------


## NeK

Όντως υπήρξε ολιγόλεπτο πρόβλημα με το banner που οφειλόταν σε λάθος εικαστικό και διορθώθηκε άμεσα.

----------


## mob

> Αd-blocking παίδες.




Off Topic


		δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι η καλύτερη λύση ... τα ελεύθερα φορουμ χρειάζονται έσοδα για να λειτουργούν  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι η καλύτερη λύση ... τα ελεύθερα φορουμ χρειάζονται έσοδα για να λειτουργούν




Off Topic



Μπορεί αλλά είναι ελεύθερη η αγορά και οι επιλογές μας. Δεν πρόκειται για φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα.

----------


## Linus

> Αd-blocking παίδες.


Θα αναγκαστώ να βάλω ad-blocking αν δω και στο adslgr το αναθεματισμένο δείρε τον διάσημο.. 

Γκαπ-γκουπ στο ξαφνικό  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## kostas_pav

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανααναφερθεί αλλά θα το γράψω εδώ να το δείτε:

Ενώ έχω επιλεγμένο το οριζόντιο postbit και το προεπιλεγμένο θέμα (adslgr2009) στο forum, σε μερικά υποforum χρησιμοποιείται κάθετο postbit. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω εντοπίση ότι γίνεται μόνο στα θέματα που χρησιμοποιούν τα πρότυπο άρθρου.

Είναι bug ή ρύθμιση που έχει γίνει από τους διαχειριστές;

----------


## EvilHawk

Είναι ρύθμιση για όλο το section των άρθρων.

........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πράγματι, όταν έχεις ήδη δώσει αξιολόγηση έστω και σε ένα άρθρο, δεν σε αφήνει να δώσεις στα υπόλοιπα.


Οκ θα το κοιτάξουμε ...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι στα "Αρθρα", δεν μπορώ να αξιολογήσω (με αστερακια) κανενα από τα αρθρα, μου λεει ότι τα 'χω ηδη αξιολογήσει, ενω δεν ισχύει.





> Τώρα δοκίμασα και παίζει οκ.





> Πράγματι, όταν έχεις ήδη δώσει αξιολόγηση έστω και σε ένα άρθρο, δεν σε αφήνει να δώσεις στα υπόλοιπα.





> Οκ θα το κοιτάξουμε ...


Δεν αφορούσε μόνο τα άρθρα αλλά όλο το forum ...
Fixed  :One thumb up:

----------


## manosdoc

Συχνά-πυκνά βλέπω αυτό σε IE8, 32 και 64bit.
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.

----------


## no_logo

> Συχνά-πυκνά βλέπω αυτό σε IE8, 32 και 64bit.
> Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.


Αυτό ακριβώς υπάρχει και σε konqueror σε linux 
Αν μπορεί να φτιαχτεί   :Respekt:

----------


## EvilHawk

/troll mode on: Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να φτιάξουν konqueror & IE8, χρησιμοποιήστε κάποιον άλλο φυλομετρητη  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Linus

Έχει αναφερθεί πολλές φορές....

----------


## flamelab

Noμίζω εμφανίζεται όταν χρησιμοποιούμε custom fonts (ή μεγαλύτερα fonts) κι όχι τα του site.

----------


## Linus

> Noμίζω εμφανίζεται όταν χρησιμοποιούμε custom fonts (ή μεγαλύτερα fonts) κι όχι τα του site.


Δεν έχω πειράξει καθόλου fonts..

----------


## EvilHawk

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι και τα 3 παραδείγματα που ανέβασες αγνοούν τελείως τις γραμματοσειρές και τα μεγέθη που έχουμε ορίσει για να εμφανίζονται σωστά ...

----------


## Linus

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι και τα 3 παραδείγματα που ανέβασες αγνοούν τελείως τις γραμματοσειρές και τα μεγέθη που έχουμε ορίσει για να εμφανίζονται σωστά ...


Δεν σε πιάνω αλλά για να το λες κάτι θα ξέρεις...

Εγώ απλά το αναφέρω.. δεν με τρελαίνει να διορθωθεί  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

Εννοώ αυτό που έγραψε και ο flamelab, δεν είναι τα μεγέθη που έχουμε ορίσει στα css

----------


## tsigarid

Το ίδιο έχω και εγώ με firefox σε gentoo 64, αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι. Ο browser απλά δείχνει τα γράμματα τεράστια, με αποτέλεσμα να πηγαίνουν το ένα πάνω από το άλλο σε τίτλους κλπ. Δεν έχω πειράξει καθόλου τις γραμματοσειρές, είναι όλα default, αλλά το πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Με το ίδιο firefox profile σε Vista δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Άντε βγάλε άκρη... Δεν πειράζει, καλά να είμαστε  :One thumb up:

----------


## manosdoc

/troll mode....
Μήπως η Gecko που γράφετε δεν είναι τόσο css compliant ;  :Shifty:   :Razz:

----------


## no_logo

υπάρχει ζήτημα δηλαδή με 

chromium (που είναι ανερχόμενη δύναμη)
swiftfox που είναι fork του ff
opera
ie


μια χαρά  :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Με chrome 4.0.223.16 παρατήρησα το εξής στο iSpy.

Ενώ όλα πάνε καλά, μόλις βγήκε το τελευταίο post για το "Άθλια ping times" ξεχείλωσε η σελίδα:

----------


## harris

Μάλλον γιατί ο billy27 έβαλε όλα τα λινκς το ένα μετά το άλλο χωρίς κενά και ο κώδικας δεν το σπάει  :Wink: 

Τώρα που του διόρθωσα το μήνυμα το κάνει;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δε μπορώ να το δω πλέον έφυγε  :Sad:

----------


## harris

Λογικό είναι γιατί απάντησα εγώ από κάτω  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ψήφισε τώρα στο παράθυρο επεξεργασίας?  :Thinking:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δε το κάνει συνέχεια. Τώρα για παράδειγμα μου έβγαλε μόνο ένα ψήφισε τώρα και το άλλο λέει κανονικά επεξεργαστής κειμένου.

----------


## sdikr

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις ενά  hard  refresh,   ctrl+f5

----------


## Linus

Πολλές φορές κολλάει ο Chromium, αργεί να φορτώσει κάτι μάλλον...

Βγάζει Waiting for media.adslgr.com

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δοκίμασε να κάνεις ενά  hard  refresh,   ctrl+f5


Το παρουσίαζε και μετά απο clear της Cache.

Για να δω πάλι σ αυτό το μήνυμα...

Edit: [ Φαίνεται να μη το κάνει, αν ξαναγίνει θα ενημερώσω. ]

----------


## prodromosfan

παρουσιαζεται αυτο οταν χρησιμοποιω ie 8 σε win xp 32bit


*Spoiler:*

----------


## prodromosfan

βασικά το κανει σε καθε dropdown menu 
πχ.

----------


## manoulamou

> Πολλές φορές κολλάει ο Chromium, αργεί να φορτώσει κάτι μάλλον...
> 
> Βγάζει Waiting for media.adslgr.com


Μονο στο adslgr το κανει;




> βασικά το κανει σε καθε dropdown menu 
> πχ.





> παρουσιαζεται αυτο οταν χρησιμοποιω ie 8 σε win xp 32bit
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Μια χαρα μου τα βγαζει ο ακατονομαστος και με το ιδιο λειτουργικο μαλιστα. :Thinking:

----------


## kmpatra

Μέχρι πρότεινος οταν δημοσίευσα 2 συνεχόμενα posts εμπαινε σε λειτουργία το auto merged...συγχωνεύνονταν τα 2 μηνυματα σε 1 δηλαδη.Σημερα έκανα το ίδιο αλλα εμφανιστηκαν ξεχωριστα.Παίζει κανενα ρόλο το συννημενο στο δευτερο post?  :Thinking: 
Το παρατήρησα και σε μηνυματα αλλου μέλους σήμερα.

----------


## flamelab

Όταν το ένα ποστ έχει συνημμένο, δεν γίνονται merged.

----------


## kmpatra

> Όταν το ένα ποστ έχει συνημμένο, δεν γίνονται merged.


α μαλιστα οκ καταλαβα. :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

> Μέχρι πρότεινος οταν δημοσίευσα 2 συνεχόμενα posts εμπαινε σε λειτουργία το auto merged...συγχωνεύνονταν τα 2 μηνυματα σε 1 δηλαδη.Σημερα έκανα το ίδιο αλλα εμφανιστηκαν ξεχωριστα.Παίζει κανενα ρόλο το συννημενο στο δευτερο post? 
> Το παρατήρησα και σε μηνυματα αλλου μέλους σήμερα.


Πολυ απλα δεν ειναι bug,  ειναι feature!!! :Smile:  Μερικοι μαλιστα επιτηδες 
βαζουν  ενα συνημμενο, για να μην συγχωνευτουν τα μηνυματα τους...

----------


## Linus

> Μονο στο adslgr το κανει;
> :


Ναι.  :Thinking:

----------


## SfH

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό μέρος για να το αναφέρω εδώ αλλα, ενώ είπα να πατήσω καμια ενδιαφέρουσα διαφήμιση για να υποστηρίξω το site, ανακάλυψα ότι το link της διαφήμισης της fastrack έχει μάλλον ένα t παραπάνω.

----------


## NeK

Διορθώθηκε, ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πήγα να δω ένα attachment που για κάποιο λόγο είναι invalid (είτε το αφαίρεσε εκείνη την ώρα ο χρήστης είτε κάτι άλλο) και το foreground κόλλησε στο μαύρο όταν πάτησα ΟΚ στο error message

----------


## tsigarid

Αυτό που θα πω είναι μάλλον feature και όχι bug, αλλά θα το πω  :Crazy: 

Στο νήμα των regular expressions έγραψα κάτι σαν


```
blahblah[ps]?blahblah
```

Στο ispy δεν εμφανίστηκαν οι αγκύλες.

----------


## tsigarid

Στα προσωπικά μηνύματα, πάτησα ένα κόκκινο Χ και πήρα αυτό:



> Είστε σίγουρος ότι θέλετε να διαγράψετε οριστικά όλα τα περιεχόμενα του 'Εισερχόμενα';


Πιθανές απαντήσεις, μόνο "Ναι". Που είναι το "όχι"; Οεο;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Στα προσωπικά μηνύματα, πάτησα ένα κόκκινο Χ και πήρα αυτό:
> 
> Πιθανές απαντήσεις, μόνο "Ναι". Που είναι το "όχι"; Οεο;


Ολόκληρο κουμπί "back" πάνω αριστερά  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Καλού κακού πρόσθεσα και ένα κουμπί "Ακύρωση" ...  :Razz:

----------


## euri

Δε βάζεις κι ένα ακόμα, πχ "Κι αν μου κάτσει;", το οποίο τυχαία να επιλέγει μεταξύ Ναι και Ακύρωση; Για όσους έχουν τζογαδόρικες τάσεις  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## tsigarid

> Καλού κακού πρόσθεσα και ένα κουμπί "Ακύρωση" ...


Ταχύτατος όπως πάντα  :One thumb up:

----------


## subzer0

> Δε βάζεις κι ένα ακόμα, πχ "Κι αν μου κάτσει;", το οποίο τυχαία να επιλέγει μεταξύ Ναι και Ακύρωση; Για όσους έχουν τζογαδόρικες τάσεις


Μέσα.  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Πήγα να κάνω attach ένα zip και μου έβγαλε:




> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.

----------


## treli@ris

Γιατι στον IE8 δεν μου αποθηκευεται το ονομα χρηστη και ο κωδικος? Υπαρχει καποια συγκεκριμενη ρυθμιση για το site?

----------


## ipo

> Γιατι στον IE8 δεν μου αποθηκευεται το ονομα χρηστη και ο κωδικος? Υπαρχει καποια συγκεκριμενη ρυθμιση για το site?


Σε εμένα αποθηκεύονται κανονικά. Μήπως έχεις επιλέγει στις ρυθμίσεις του browser να διαγράφει τα cookies όταν τον κλείνεις;

----------


## treli@ris

Αν εννοεις το "Delete browsing history on exit" ειναι απενεργοποιημενο. Επισης μου το κανει μονο σε αυτο, σε αλλα ειναι ΟΚ

----------


## treli@ris

Καποια λυση για το παραπανω προβλημα μου υπαρχει?

----------


## harris

> Καποια λυση για το παραπανω προβλημα μου υπαρχει?


Μήπως του έχεις ορίσει κάποιον περίεργο proxy;  :Thinking:

----------


## treli@ris

> Μήπως του έχεις ορίσει κάποιον περίεργο proxy;


Οχι, τιποτα δεν εχω πειραξει στις ρυθμισεις. Σε αλλα site αποθηκευονται κανονικα τα στοιχεια.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Οχι, τιποτα δεν εχω πειραξει στις ρυθμισεις. Σε αλλα site αποθηκευονται κανονικα τα στοιχεια.


Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό http://blogs.msdn.com/ieinternals/ar...ems-in-IE.aspx μπας και εντοπίσεις ή λύσεις το πρόβλημα.

----------


## treli@ris

> Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό http://blogs.msdn.com/ieinternals/ar...ems-in-IE.aspx μπας και εντοπίσεις ή λύσεις το πρόβλημα.


Ευχαριστω γι' αυτο. Εκατσα και το διαβασα.

Βρισκομαι στην κατηγορια "If you DON’T see this prompt, there are several possibilities"
Το 1 ειναι ΟΚ
Το 2 για να μην εχουν αλλα ατομα προβλημα με το site ειναι ΟΚ
Το 3 δε ξερω που αναφερεται
Το 4 και 5 λογικα εχει να κανει με το site αλλα οπως ειπα και στο 2 δεν υπαρχει προβλημα οποτε ειναι ΟΚ

Τελος, κοιταξα το "Troubleshooting Login Cookies" και "Reporting Problems" στα οποια δε βλεπω κατι το οποιο να μου λυνει το προβλημα  :Thinking:

----------


## tsigarid

Από το iSPY:



> (0 views, 3 replies)


 :Crazy:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το βλέπω αρκετά συχνά αυτό. Λογικά δεν γίνεται τόσο γρήγορα update των views

----------


## tsigarid

Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό, αλλά δεν είναι bug; Ελπίζω να μην είναι feature...

........Auto merged post: tsigarid πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Είναι δύσκολο να γίνεται update το view κάθε φορά που γίνεται δημοσίευση ενός νέου μηνύματος; Έτσι ξεπερνιέται το πρόβλημα εύκολα και γρήγορα  :Wink:

----------


## GoofyX

Στις συζητήσεις των επισκεπτών (visitor messages), έχω εισάγει ένα url και όταν πατάω στο Προεπισκόπηση, μου πετάει λάθος: BB code url is not allowed. Είναι τσεκαρισμένο κάτω το Αυτόματη ανάλυση των links στο κείμενο, αλλά και χωρίς αυτό, πάλι το ίδιο μήνυμα λάθους βγάζει.

----------


## EvilHawk

Στα μηνύματα επισκεπτών δεν επιτρέπεται τo url BB code. :Wink:

----------


## GoofyX

Ε μα αυτό είναι το θέμα. Εγώ δε θέλω να το κάνω url και πάει να το κάνει μόνο του. Δεν μπορώ να βάλω ούτε ως απλό κείμενο ένα url.

----------


## EvilHawk

Και σαν απλό κείμενο να προσπαθήσεις να το βάλεις από την στιγμή που δεν επιτρέπονται τα url δεν μπορεί να το κάνει parse.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Και σαν απλό κείμενο να προσπαθήσεις να το βάλεις από την στιγμή που δεν επιτρέπονται τα url δεν μπορεί να το κάνει parse.


Για τα μεγαλύτερα ranks (αν δε θέλετε για όλα) γιατί δε το αφήνετε λίγο πιο χαλαρό το θέμα στα visitor messages?

----------


## mob

μήπως γιατί τότε θα πρέπει κάποιος να κάνει moderation σε μερικές χιλιάδες πιθανούς χρήστες?

----------


## flamelab

Όσοι έχουν πάνω από 1200 ποστς., αυτοί είναι καμιά 150αριά-200αριά με το ζόρι. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν κάτω από 1200.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> μήπως γιατί τότε θα πρέπει κάποιος να κάνει moderation σε μερικές χιλιάδες πιθανούς χρήστες?


Κατανοώ απόλυτα το σεβασμό που σε διατρέχει για την Σ.Ο. και το σεβασμό για τον κόπο τους αλλά θεωρώ πως άτομα με 1200 κι αν δε το θες πάμε στα 2400 μηνύματα μπορούν να βάζουν σε visitor messages γνωστών/φίλων κάποια url.

----------


## mob

λέμε τώρα ... εγκυκλοπαιδικά, αν έβαζες το url με κόμματα www,adsl,gr (η αλεπού της φωτιάς μια χαρά τα καταλαβαίνει με copy & paste)

----------


## sdikr

> Κατανοώ απόλυτα το σεβασμό που σε διατρέχει για την Σ.Ο. και το σεβασμό για τον κόπο τους αλλά θεωρώ πως άτομα με 1200 κι αν δε το θες πάμε στα 2400 μηνύματα μπορούν να βάζουν σε visitor messages γνωστών/φίλων κάποια url.



Το που θα βοηθήσει  δεν καταλαβαίνω;
αν  χρειαστεί υπάρχουν τα πμ,  υπάρχει και το φόρουμ

----------


## Mouse Potato

Είναι κάπως ενοχλητικό:

----------


## flamelab

Κι εδώ το ίδιο, σε όλους τους browsers.

----------


## tsigarid

Και εδώ... Firefox σε Vista 32

----------


## Mouse Potato

Διορθώθηκε, αλλά παραμένει κάπως άκομψο  :Thinking:

----------


## NeK

Τι εννοείς άκομψο;

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το λευκό μέσα στο γκρι  :Thinking: 

Έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν ήταν έτσι

----------


## NeK

Τώρα πρέπει να είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Κι εγώ έτσι νομίζω.

Πάντως κάτι τέτοια (έντονος διαχωρισμός χρωμάτων):




έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν υπήρχαν

----------


## NeK

Υπήρχαν απλά δεν τα είχες πρόσεξει.

........Auto merged post: Νεκτάριος πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μεγάλωσα λίγο το background έτσι ώστε να μην επαναλαμβάνεται όταν είναι μακρύ το μενού (π.χ. tag list).

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι: "Τρέχουσα δραστηριότητα";  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mob

Off Topic


		Mouse Potato σα να βαριέσαι - όχι οτι εγώ πάω πίσω  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι: "Τρέχουσα δραστηριότητα";


Fixed ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Your Control Panel = Πίνακας Ελέγχου
Profile Privacy = Ιδιωτικότητα Προφίλ
Edit Ignore List = Αποκλεισθέντες Χρήστες

Αυτα?  :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

Στα "άρθρα και συχνές ερωτήσεις", αν πατήσει κανείς το μεγεθυντικό φακό για να κάνει αναζήτηση μόνο σε αυτή την κατηγορία, βρίσκει τις επιλογές, υπό τη μορφή radio buttons, "Εμφάνιση" και "Μηνύματα". Το "Εμφάνιση" νομίζω ότι αντιστοιχεί στο "Θέματα" ή "Άρθρα".

----------


## nikoslikos

στο  Πίνακας Ελέγχου Χρήστη-->Favorite Smilies 

κάτω κάτω μου εμφανίζει (Έχετε επιλέξει 1 smilies. Μπορείτε να επιλέξετε μέχρι 24.)

μα δεν έχω επιλέξει κανένα, δοκίμασα επαναφορά και μηδενισμός επιλογών αλλά τίποτα. 

μπας και φταίωωωω?????

 (δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο *Χωρίς επιλογές* )

----------


## NeK

> Στα "άρθρα και συχνές ερωτήσεις", αν πατήσει κανείς το μεγεθυντικό φακό για να κάνει αναζήτηση μόνο σε αυτή την κατηγορία, βρίσκει τις επιλογές, υπό τη μορφή radio buttons, "Εμφάνιση" και "Μηνύματα". Το "Εμφάνιση" νομίζω ότι αντιστοιχεί στο "Θέματα" ή "Άρθρα".


Done!




> στο  Πίνακας Ελέγχου Χρήστη-->Favorite Smilies 
> 
> κάτω κάτω μου εμφανίζει (Έχετε επιλέξει 1 smilies. Μπορείτε να επιλέξετε μέχρι 24.)
> 
> μα δεν έχω επιλέξει κανένα, δοκίμασα επαναφορά και μηδενισμός επιλογών αλλά τίποτα. 
> 
> μπας και φταίωωωω?????
> 
>  (δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο *Χωρίς επιλογές* )


Done! Ήταν μικρό bug του mod.


Επίσης μεταφράστηκαν και αρκετές άλλες φράσεις.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: Νεκτάριος πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Your Control Panel = Πίνακας Ελέγχου
> Profile Privacy = Ιδιωτικότητα Προφίλ
> Edit Ignore List = Αποκλεισθέντες Χρήστες
> 
> Αυτα?


Done και αυτό.

----------


## prodromosfan

ασχετο με vbulletin bug αλλά 
τις τελευταιες μερες το φορουμ μου φαινεται πιο αργό 
απο τη δευτερα εντονα.
Φταίει ο server;
Με otenet παντα.

----------


## manosdoc

Μόλις όρισα τον ΙΕ8, στο site να δουλεύει σε Browser Mode + Document Mode σε IE8 Standards, το site μεταμορφώθηκε στον τρόπο που κάνει Rendering τις σελίδες, σαν πιο smooth.

Δεν πρόκειται για bug αλλά αναρρωτιέμαι, πως δεν το είχα κάνει πιο πριν...  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

Σε αυτή την έκδοση καλό είναι να το βλέπετε το site σε ΙΕ7 mode, στην επόμενη έκδοση (που είναι πολύ κοντά) θα είναι 100% ΙΕ8 compatible ...  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

> Σε αυτή την έκδοση καλό είναι να το βλέπετε το site σε ΙΕ7 mode, στην επόμενη έκδοση (που είναι πολύ κοντά) θα είναι 100% ΙΕ8 compatible ...


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## EvilHawk

> ασχετο με vbulletin bug αλλά 
> τις τελευταιες μερες το φορουμ μου φαινεται πιο αργό 
> απο τη δευτερα εντονα.
> Φταίει ο server;
> Με otenet παντα.


Πρέπει να είναι οκ τώρα, βρήκα κάτι που είχε φάει κόλλημα ...  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

> Σε αυτή την έκδοση καλό είναι να το βλέπετε το site σε ΙΕ7 mode, στην επόμενη έκδοση (που είναι πολύ κοντά) θα είναι 100% ΙΕ8 compatible ...


Αυτό σημαίνει πως το vBulletin 4 είναι IE8 compatible ; ( Από ότι είδα, δεν ζητάνε και λίγα λεφτά για Upgrade, το αντίθετο...)
Μακάαρι !  :Razz:

----------


## manosdoc

Online Χρήστες 0  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Eίμαστε στις 30-12-2012 και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι ;  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Bugggg  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

Off Topic





> Eίμαστε στις 30-12-2012 και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι ;


H ΣΟ εργάζεται ακούραστα για το όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερη υλοποίηση του FTTH. Θα παρουσιάσουμε εντός της ημέρας την πρώτη σύνδεση... :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H ΣΟ εργάζεται ακούραστα για το όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερη υλοποίηση του FTTH. Θα παρουσιάσουμε εντός της ημέρας την πρώτη σύνδεση...


Στην προσπάθεια συμμετέχουν και πολλοί χρήστες, που βγήκαν offline για να έρθουν να βοηθήσουν στο σκάψιμο.  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H ΣΟ εργάζεται ακούραστα για το όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερη υλοποίηση του FTTH. Θα παρουσιάσουμε εντός της ημέρας την πρώτη σύνδεση...




Off Topic


		Eυχαριστούμε κι ανταποδίδουμε  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Επιτέλους έφτασε η ώρα της FTTH, αναμείνατε για λεπτομέρειες και φώτο λίγο αργότερα...

----------


## treli@ris

Σε λιγο θα εμφανιστουν 802012 online χρηστες με τοση ταχυτητα  :Laughing:

----------


## flamelab

Η Forthnet είναι φυσικά αυτή που το'φερε πρώτη, και δινει δώρο το δια... περιβόητο 8πύρηνο  :Cool:

----------


## flamelab

Στην αρχική σελίδα, στα 'Αρθρα που εμφανίζονται γυρω στη μεση, καθε τοσο εμφανιζεται ενα που δεν έχει link. Ξεκιναει με "Από την εταιρία Northwest Comunications μας δόθηκε.." αλλα δεν μπορείς να το πατησεις για να δεις το αρθρο.

----------


## nnn

Περίεργο, έχει κανονικά τίτλο κλπ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ight=northwest

----------


## EvilHawk

> Περίεργο, έχει κανονικά τίτλο κλπ
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ight=northwest


Το διόρθωσε ο Νεκτάριος ...  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

:One thumb up:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έχει γίνει κάτι με την "επεξεργασία μηνύματος" ?

Πατάω υποβολή αλλά μένει εκεί με εκείνο το πραγματάκι να γυρνάει γύρω-γύρω.

----------


## prodromosfan

δεν θυμαμαι παλαιοτερα να μην εμφανιζεται ο τιτλος του tab που εχεις επιλέξει.

----------


## EvilHawk

> δεν θυμαμαι παλαιοτερα να μην εμφανιζεται ο τιτλος του tab που εχεις επιλέξει.


Έχεις κάνει προσαρμογή προφίλ, με όχι και τόσο μεγάλη επιτυχία όπως βλέπεις  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Έχει γίνει κάτι με την "επεξεργασία μηνύματος" ?
> 
> Πατάω υποβολή αλλά μένει εκεί με εκείνο το πραγματάκι να γυρνάει γύρω-γύρω.


Τελικά ήταν πρόβλημα από add-on..

----------


## Linus

Εδώ και 10 μέρες το Recent Visitors στο Linus's profile έχει κολήσει στο 2,173 visits...

Κόλλησε σε αυτό το νούμερο νομίζω, από την στιγμή που ψαχνόμουν με τις επιλογές στο Edit Options. Λογικά κάτι θα πείραξα... Τι όμως?  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

2175 βλέπω τώρα

----------


## nm96027

> 2175 βλέπω τώρα


2176, μαζί με μένα μόλις! :Razz: 

Προφανώς είναι διαφημιστικό τρικ για να αυξήσει κάποιος τους visitors στο profile του. :Laughing:  Καλό! :One thumb up:

----------


## Linus

> 2176, μαζί με μένα μόλις!
> 
> Προφανώς είναι διαφημιστικό τρικ για να αυξήσει κάποιος τους visitors στο profile του. Καλό!


Αχαχα όχι... απλά είχα συνηθίσει κάθε τόσο που το τσέκαρα να είναι ανεβασμένο 1 ή 2.

Και από την μέρα που έπαιξα με τις επιλογές δεν ξανανέβηκε, και πίστεψα ότι κάτι πείραξα.

Είχα εξαφανίσει και τα vistors messages  :Crazy:

----------


## gtklocker

Γιατί έχουν λάθος αστεράκια μερικοί;

----------


## mob

χάσαμε το εικονίδιο του skype  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Με ένα refresh θα στρώσει ...  :Wink:

----------


## gtklocker

> Γιατί έχουν λάθος αστεράκια μερικοί;


 :Jedi:  :Jedi: 

Είναι και σε άλλα μέλη!

 :Jedi:  :Jedi:

----------


## NiKapa

Συνηθως παιρνουμε π.μ οταν μεταφερονται τοπικς στα οποια εχουμε ποσταρει..αυτο δεν γινεται τις τελευταιες 2 μερες.

----------


## NiKapa

Ουτε αποψε εγινε..εχει να κανει με τον mod μαλλον.. :Wink: 
..π.χ ο Νικαετος το κανει παντα..

----------


## mob

:Thinking:  αυτά τα ποστ γιατί δεν συγχωνεύτηκαν

----------


## treli@ris

Ισως επειδη εχουν περασει καμποσες ωρες  :Thinking:

----------


## NiKapa

Δεν ξερω..απο χτες ψαχνω ενα ποστ εδω , 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=71
..και δεν το βρισκω πλεον..

----------


## mob

:Thinking:  θα το έφαγε η μαρμάγκα ...  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

> Ουτε αποψε εγινε..εχει να κανει με τον mod μαλλον..
> ..π.χ ο Νικαετος το κανει παντα..


Δεν είναι θέμα mod, γίνεται αυτόματα (είναι ρυθμισμένο).

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

post merger test

----------


## NiKapa

Οκ,
Thanks

----------


## Gordito

Δεν ειναι κανα τρελο bug, αλλα καμια φορα που παταω το 'Νεα Μηνυματα' βλεπω και το δικο μου ως τελευταιο.

Συμβαινει και σε αλλους;

----------


## Dark-Side

ναι συμβαίνει και σε εμένα...αυτό έγινε όταν κάποιος έκανε post ενώ εγώ έγγραφα το δικό μου..δεν νομίζω να είναι bug

----------


## Mouse Potato

> ναι συμβαίνει και σε εμένα...αυτό έγινε όταν κάποιος έκανε post ενώ εγώ έγγραφα το δικό μου..δεν νομίζω να είναι bug


Για 'μένα αυτό δεν είναι bug αλλά feature, γιατί καταλαβαίνω αν κάποιος έκανε post πριν απ' το δικό μου και δεν το έχω δει

----------


## euri

> Δεν ειναι κανα τρελο bug, αλλα καμια φορα που παταω το 'Νεα Μηνυματα' βλεπω και το δικο μου ως τελευταιο.
> 
> Συμβαινει και σε αλλους;


Ναι, συμβαίνει σε όλους και εμπίπτει στην περίπτωση που αναφέρει ο συμφορουμίτης παραπάνω:  πριν το τελευταίο δικό σου μήνυμα υπάρχει άλλο μη αναγνωσμένο.

----------


## Dark-Side

Τυχαίες φορές όταν πατήσω Επεξεργασία αντι να βλέπω αμέσως μετά την Επεξεργασία το πλήκτρο Υποβολή εμφανίζετε στην θέση του το Ψήφισε τώρα!....

btw χρησιμοποιώ Chrome

----------


## treli@ris

Καποιες φορες οταν παταω αποσυνδεση μπορει να κανει και μισο λεπτο να μου βγαλει το μηνυμα. Γιατι αραγε;

----------


## Dark-Side

> Τυχαίες φορές όταν πατήσω Επεξεργασία αντι να βλέπω αμέσως μετά την Επεξεργασία το πλήκτρο Υποβολή εμφανίζετε στην θέση του το Ψήφισε τώρα!....
> 
> btw χρησιμοποιώ Chrome


Εικόνα...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Κι εγώ το είχα αναφέρει αυτό παλιότερα..

----------


## EvilHawk

Ο μόνος λόγος για να εμφανιστεί κάτι τέτοιο είναι να μην έχει κατεβεί ολόκληρο το javascript του επεξεργαστή κειμένου, λογικά με ένα refresh διορθώνεται ...

----------


## subzer0

Αυτό πως έγινε στο vB-iSPY?

Βέβαια μετά συνέχισε κανονικά , με το τικ στο θέμα που παρακολουθώ , αλλά μου έκανε εντύπωση που με αγνόησε , εκεί που έτρωγα την μακαρονάδα μου.  :Razz:

----------


## mob

δηλαδή τι έγινε  :What..?:  στο vB-iSPY 

εγώ βλέπω 2 μηνύματα και τίποτα παράξενο

----------


## subzer0

> δηλαδή τι έγινε  στο vB-iSPY 
> 
> εγώ βλέπω 2 μηνύματα και τίποτα παράξενο


Το ένα έχει το τικ οτι το παρακολουθώ ενώ το επόμενο μήνυμα που γράφτηκε στο ίδιο θέμα μετά από λίγο δεν έχει.

----------


## mob

ε αφού δεν το παρακολουθούσες, έτρωγες τη μακαρονάδα σου,
αυτό θα πει έξυπνο software  :Whistle:

----------


## subzer0

Λες , ε?  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
Απλά δεν μου αρέσει να με αγνοούν.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## apok

> Λες , ε?   
> Απλά δεν μου αρέσει να με αγνοούν.


Μίλησε κανεις;;  :Laughing:

----------


## subzer0

> Μίλησε κανεις;;


Τώρα την έχω φάει την μακαρονάδα.
Δεν μου ξεφεύγει τίποτα.  :Laughing:

----------


## hammer21

Ρε σεις, κοιταω πριν λιγο ενα νηματακι που ανοιξα και ελεγε: 1 απαντησεις, 0 εμφανισεις.Wtf? :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αργεί να ανανεωθεί το vB-iSPY

----------


## ipo

> Ρε σεις, κοιταω πριν λιγο ενα νηματακι που ανοιξα και ελεγε: 1 απαντησεις, 0 εμφανισεις.Wtf?


Yπάρχει κόσμος που απαντάει χωρίς να βλέπει πρώτα το νήμα...  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Yπάρχει κόσμος που απαντάει χωρίς να βλέπει πρώτα το νήμα...


Ο Τσακ Νόρις;  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Ο Τσακ Νόρις;


Τι να μας πει και ο Τσακ Νόρις...

sdikr FTW!

----------


## flamelab

O Jack Bauer που'χει και κάτι αιώνες προϋπηρεσία στη CTU  :Neutral:

----------


## mob

Off Topic


		γέμισε ο τόπος σπαμμερ και χάσαμε την αποκλειστικότητα  :Thinking:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Στο πεδίο "Γρήγορη Απάντηση" δεν δουλεύει η Υποβολή απάντησης με τον συνδιασμό *Alt + S*:



Όπως και το αντίστοιχο του "Επεξεργαστή Κειμένου"

----------


## advantix

> Στο πεδίο "Γρήγορη Απάντηση" δεν δουλεύει η Υποβολή απάντησης με τον συνδιασμό *Alt + S*:
> 
> 
> 
> Όπως και το αντίστοιχο του "Επεξεργαστή Κειμένου"


 Αν το έχεις γυρισμένο στα Ελληνικά το πληκτρολόγιο δεν δουλεύει, παρά μόνο αν είναι γυρισμένο στα Αγγλικά.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το γύρισα και στ' Αγγλικά αλλά τίποτα...

Browser: Mozilla FF 3.5.7

----------


## nnn

hard refresh έκανες ?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πιο hard δεν γίνεται  :Razz: 

ΥΓ: Το είχα παρατηρήσει και παλιότερα αλλά δεν έδωσα και πολύ σημασία

----------


## mob

> Πιο hard δεν γίνεται 
> 
> ΥΓ: Το είχα παρατηρήσει και παλιότερα αλλά δεν έδωσα και πολύ σημασία


format έκανες  :Thinking:  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Θα κάνω το βράδυ μόλις βρω χρόνο  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Πάντως απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω πρόκειται για bug.... δικό μου

----------


## harris

Να πω απλά πως ούτε και σε μένα γίνεται  :Razz:

----------


## gtklocker

Ούτε σε μένα γινόταν ποτέ  :Razz:

----------


## mob

> Να πω απλά πως ούτε και σε μένα γίνεται


ούτε σ' εμένα  :Whistle:  αλλά format δεν κάνω, να κάνεις εσύ να μας πεις αν έφτιαξε  :ROFL: 
btw σ' εμένα ανοίγει το  το History  :Laughing:  λες να είναι άρρωστη η αλεπού γιατρέ nnn  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δοκιμάστε με άλλους browsers. Εγώ δοκίμασα και με IE και δεν γίνεται ούτε εκεί

----------


## gtklocker

Ούτε στον Konq γίνεται  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Προφανώς το history θα ανοίξει, ειδικά αν έχετε ορίσει στα javascripts settings να μην επιτρέπονται οι αλλαγές στα context menus ...  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Δουλευει το ALT + S αρκει να ειναι στα Αγγλικα το πληκτρολογιο

Με ΙΕ8 παντα  :Razz:

----------


## mob

> Προφανώς το history θα ανοίξει, ειδικά αν έχετε ορίσει στα javascripts settings να μην επιτρέπονται οι αλλαγές στα context menus ...


Δεν έχω ορίσει τίποτα περισσότερο από τα default

πάει μου το χάλασες εκεί που έστηνα μηχανή μαζικού format των χρηστών του adsl forum, κάτι σαν social worm, για να το ανεβάσω σαν event στις ειδήσεις  :Laughing:

----------


## harris

> Με ΙΕ8 παντα


 Ας πρόσεχες. Να βάλεις ff.

----------


## treli@ris

Μα γιατι να βαλω ΦΦ αφου δουλευει ο ΙΕ  :What..?:

----------


## gtklocker

Απλά 'δουλεύει' ... εκεί είναι το θέμα !

----------


## ipo

Μα κανένας δεν κάνει format σε αυτό το forum;  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Απλά 'δουλεύει' ... εκεί είναι το θέμα !


Ναι, το ζήτημα είναι να σε ταλαιπωρεί λίγο, ε; Μην είναι όλα εύκολα και βαριέσαι...  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Απλα δουλευει "οπως θελω" ...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Θέλω *Alt + S*!!  :Protest:

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Μα γιατι να βαλω ΦΦ αφου δουλευει ο ΙΕ





> Απλα δουλευει "οπως θελω" ...


Δεν έπιασες το wantiλίστικο χιούμορ  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## gtklocker

Εγώ μην τύχει και ξαναδώ IE ποτέ μου  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ipo

:Twisted Evil:

----------


## treli@ris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έπιασες το wantiλίστικο χιούμορ


 :Biggrin: 



> 


H beta2 οντως εχει προβληματα. Βαλε την beta3 αλλιως θα παρεις ...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## mob

back to the future και άλλα παράξενα ... τους χαιρετισμούς μου από το μακρινό 2070  :Crazy: 



κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας και ποστάρουν  :Scared:

----------


## ipo

Δεν κατάλαβες, είναι από το 1970 τα post και αφορούν τις πρώτες δοκιμές ADSL με modem που τώρα βρίσκει κανείς στο εμπόριο. Τα μέλη αυτά γράφτηκαν το 1904.  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Ναί, αλλά τότε δεν υπήρχε το Adslgr.com   :Razz:

----------


## subzer0

> back to the future και άλλα παράξενα ... τους χαιρετισμούς μου από το μακρινό 2070 
> ....


Πόσο μπροστά είμαστε επιτέλους!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## EvilHawk

> back to the future και άλλα παράξενα ... τους χαιρετισμούς μου από το μακρινό 2070 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67829
> 
> κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας και ποστάρουν


orphan threads, θα ξέμειναν εκεί απο καμιά μετατροπή forum software ...

----------


## mob

Όταν κλικάρουμε τις Παρουσιάσεις ....

το εικονίδιο αλλάζει σε Κατηγορία αλλά οδηγεί πίσω στο Forum

ανάλογο συμβαίνει όταν κλικάρουμε Άρθρα και επιλέξουμε οποιαδήποτε κατηγορία από αυτά

----------


## EvilHawk

Fixed !

----------


## gtklocker

Εδώ και καιρό, μετά από κάθε quick post, παίρνω αυτό το μήνυμα:



Χωρίς να έχω ποστάρει πριν τόση ώρα, και ενώ το post έχει γίνει.

 :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

με ποιον  browser?

----------


## prodromosfan

με τον double-click browser  :Razz: 

εμενα παντως με αυτον μου συμβαίνει οταν παταω διπλο κλικ (απο συνηθεια) στο κουμπι υποβολή.

----------


## cranky

Μου τό χει κάνει και μένα κανα-δυό φορές η Φώφη.

----------


## gtklocker

> με ποιον  browser?


FireFox, Chromium, Opera

Όλα σε Arch64 και Windows7-64.

----------


## dpa2006

επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ,μου παρουσιάστηκε με firefox 3.6 σήμερα,win xp sp2

----------


## hemlock

Οχι οτι ειναι τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο...FF 3.5.7 Και γυρισμενο το Site στα ξενα...

----------


## [Insomniac]

Λεπτομέρεια. Αλλαγή στο Copyright © 2002-2009*10* στο κάτω μέρος.  :Smile:

----------


## Costas_Dav

Δεν είναι ακριβώς bug αλλά ίσως ενδιαφέρει.
Τα 2 banner ης HOL στο header και πάνω από τις πληροφορίες δεν εμφανίζονται στον ΙΕ8, ενω τα βλέπω κανονικά με chrome & FF.

Ο λόγος βέβαια υποψιάζομαι οτι είναι το οτι η πηγή των banner (http://ds.serving-sys.com) είναι στα Restricted site του ΙΕ. Μάλλον περιλαμβάνεται στην βάση του SpyWareblaster ή του Spybot search and destroy ή δεν ξέρω πως πέρασε εκεί.

----------


## treli@ris

Μια χαρα τα βλεπω εγω με ΙΕ8. Δοκιμασε μηπως εχεις ενεργοποιημενο καποιον Ad-Blocker.

εδιτ: μαλλον φταιει το Spybot

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Δεν είναι ακριβώς bug αλλά ίσως ενδιαφέρει.
> Τα 2 banner ης HOL στο header και πάνω από τις πληροφορίες δεν εμφανίζονται στον ΙΕ8, ενω τα βλέπω κανονικά με chrome & FF.
> 
> Ο λόγος βέβαια υποψιάζομαι οτι είναι το οτι η πηγή των banner (http://ds.serving-sys.com) είναι στα Restricted site του ΙΕ. Μάλλον περιλαμβάνεται στην βάση του SpyWareblaster ή του Spybot search and destroy ή δεν ξέρω πως πέρασε εκεί.


Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στον ΙΕ7 του γραφείου μου, με τα ίδια προγράμματα προστασίας.



Edit: [ Εντέλει το SpyWareblaster το προκαλεί. Το εγκατέστησα σε άλλον υπολογιστή και τα μπλόκαρε. Σε περίπτωση που ενδιαφέρει τους διαχειριστές να εμφανίζονται οι διαφημήσεις πρέπει μάλλον να επικοινωνήσουν με το http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html προκειμένου να αφαιρεθεί από την db τους. ]

----------


## Mouse Potato

Στους φίλους μερικά usernames κόβονται (όταν είναι μακρόστενο το avatar):

----------


## treli@ris

Θες ν' αλλαξω avatar, πες το μου, μην ντρεπεσαι, δεν ειναι κακο  :Laughing:   :ROFL:

----------


## Dark-Side

Βλέπετε το άσπρο κουτάκι?Αυτό καθώς κάνω scoll μετακινήτε μαζί.Όταν ελαχιστοποιώ το παράθυρο του Chrome εξαφανίζεται.

----------


## Dark-Side

Όχι και κάτι τόσο σημαντικό αλλά όταν κάνω hover στο avatar μου στο "Το Προφίλ μου" εμφανίζετε το μήνυμα "Επεξεργασία Avatar" ενώ όταν κάνω κλικ με μεταφέρει στο προφίλ μου.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Όχι και κάτι τόσο σημαντικό αλλά όταν κάνω hover στο avatar μου στο "Το Προφίλ μου" εμφανίζετε το μήνυμα "Επεξεργασία Avatar" ενώ όταν κάνω κλικ με μεταφέρει στο προφίλ μου.


Fixed ...

----------


## gtklocker

Το ίδιο εδώ, και με ctrl+f5  :What..?:

----------


## Dark-Side

Σε εμένα έφτιαξε, όταν κάνω κλικ πάω στην επεξεργασία του avatar.

----------


## ipo

> Το ίδιο εδώ, και με ctrl+f5


Άλλαξε ο προορισμός όχι το balloon text. Έτσι είναι το σωστό.

----------


## nnn

Παιδιά με opera mobile 10.3 beta σας παίζει το forum ?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Opera Mobile 10 beta
Version 10.00

Απενεργοποιημένο -> Mobile View

Παίζει μια χαρά

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

> Παιδιά με opera mobile 10.3 beta σας παίζει το forum ?


Με Opera 10 Mobile Beta 3, σε Symbian s60v5:

  

Σε mobile view δεν είναι καλό το layout.
Στην πρώτη φώτο είμαι με zoom=100% και στην δεύτερη με zoom=140% (δεν υπάρχει 120%...)

Σε κανονική προβολή κανένα πρόβλημα.  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

:Thinking: 
με την 9 κάτι που έχει default παίζει οκ , την έκδοση mini ok, με την 10.3 beta ή δεν logaρει καθόλου ή κρασάρει.

----------


## ipo

Όταν σε ένα άρθρο (ή θέμα) πατάμε επεξεργασία άρθρου ή πάμε στον επεξεργαστή κειμένου (κι όχι στην απλή επεξεργασία), χάνεται το εικονίδιο του άρθρου και σβήνεται το κείμενο από τα πεδία short synopsis, byline κλπ.

Είναι κάποιες φορές που χρειάζεται ο επεξεργαστής κειμένου, όπως π.χ. η προσθήκη εικόνων. Βρίσκω κάπως δύσχρηστο να πρέπει να έχεις κρατήσει αντίγραφο των προαναφερθέντων πεδίων και να επανεπιλέγεις το εικονίδιο του άρθρου/θέματος για να μη χαθούν. Μάλιστα αν πας με "επεξεργασία άρθρου, δε σου δίνει καν την επιλογή του εικονιδίου και στο save στο εξαφανίζει.

----------


## prodromosfan

> ασχετο με vbulletin bug αλλά 
> τις τελευταιες μερες το φορουμ μου φαινεται πιο αργό 
> απο τη δευτερα εντονα.
> Φταίει ο server;
> Με otenet παντα.



monsieur *αφεντικο*
ξαναεμφανιστηκε αυτη η καθυστερηση, περισσοτερο στην υποβολή νεας απαντησης 
γινεται αισθητή.
με netone/forthnet/otenet

συμβαινει σε καποιον αλλο;

----------


## apok

πως ξέρεις και για τους 3 παρόχους;;
εμενα με HOL πάντως πάει μια χαρά

----------


## prodromosfan

εχω γενναιόδωρους γειτονες  :Razz: 

ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι ολα αυτα με opera 10.10
λες να φταιει ο browser;

Edit: [ μπα, παροδικο ειναι, τωρα που πατησα υποβολη εγινε ποστ αμεσως αρα δεν φταει ο browser. ]

----------


## apok

Καλά  :Razz: 

Εσυ με ασύρματο απο γειτονα ( δηλαδή πολυ χαμηλο connection ) και μη γνωριζοντας τι κανει στο δικτυό του ( π.χ τορρεντ ) κρίνεις  :Razz:  ;

Για δοκιμασε με άλλους φυλλομετρητές ( <-- sic ramισμός )

----------


## prodromosfan

> Καλά 
> 
> Εσυ με ασύρματο απο γειτονα ( δηλαδή πολυ χαμηλο connection ) και μη γνωριζοντας τι κανει στο δικτυό του ( π.χ τορρεντ ) κρίνεις  ;
> 
> Για δοκιμασε με άλλους φυλλομετρητές ( <-- sic ramισμός )


δεν τιθεται ζητημα ισχυς σηματος

παροδικο φαινεται να ειναι

----------


## harris

> δεν τιθεται ζητημα ισχυς σηματος
> 
> παροδικο φαινεται να ειναι


Μάλλον κάτι άλλο φταίει και όχι το forum... εμένα με netone (στο γραφείο) πάει όπως πάντα... το ίδιο και με hol στο σπίτι  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Κι εμένα μία χαρά μου πηγαίνει τις τελευταίες μέρες. Πρόδρομε, με γειτόνεξ δοκιμάζεις;  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

με γειτ*οnnex*
γειτονο*net*
και ιδιo*one*

τους ειχα πει παλαιοτερα κλειδωστε τα αλλα με γραψανε εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι.
δεν τους τα κλειδωνω γιατι θα με μπαγλαρώσουν.

----------


## Papados

Με 4νετ εχω κι εγω προβλημα με ff 3.6

----------


## subzer0

Να πω κάτι που που παρατήρησα τώρα που γύρισα σπίτι μετά από 17 μέρες.
Πριν όταν έκανα κλικ στο avatar μου στα αριστερά , με έβγαζε στο προφίλ μου.
Τώρα βλέπω οτι με βγάζει στο "Επεξεργασία avatar" και για να πάω στο προφίλ μου πρέπει να κάνω κλικ εκεί που λέει "Το προφίλ μου".

Γιατί έτσι?

----------


## EvilHawk

Γιατί είναι πιο λογικό  :Wink:

----------


## subzer0

Οπότε κάτι άλλαξε , αυτή ήταν η απορία μου.

ΟΚ , thanks.  :One thumb up:

----------


## kostas007

Οταν παταω να μπω στο φορουμ,παει να κατεβασει ενα αρχειο index.php
αν κανω δεξι κλικ και Open in new tab δουλευει καλα

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Οταν παταω να μπω στο φορουμ,παει να κατεβασει ενα αρχειο index.php
> αν κανω δεξι κλικ και Open in new tab δουλευει καλα


Καθαρισμός cache... Επαναφορά ρυθμίσεων.. Ο browser φταίει.

----------


## Dark-Side

Γιατί στα άρθρα το Username και rank των υπευθύνων είναι κάτω από το avatar ενώ των κοινών θνητών από πάνω?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Γιατί στα άρθρα το Username και rank των υπευθύνων είναι κάτω από το avatar ενώ των κοινών θνητών από πάνω?


Ήταν μια ρύθμιση που είχε ξεμείνει από παλιό style, δεν το είχαμε προσέξει, διορθώθηκε.  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν ξέρω εαν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά αλλά στο Tag Cloud παρατήρησα ένα λάθος στις στήλες οι οποίες είναι μπερδεμένες, δηλαδή άλλα λένε και άλλα στοιχεία έχει από κάτω, βάζω ενδεικτικά μια εικόνα.

----------


## zombie_wireless

Εγώ όταν ακολουθώ κάποιον σύνδεσμο συχνά μου λέει.


....αν έχετε ακολουθήσει κάποιον σύνδεσμο παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με τους διαχειριστές του site...


Δεν το θυμάμαι ακριβώς... :Smile: 


Τί είναι αυτό....;

----------


## Dark-Side

> Δεν ξέρω εαν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά αλλά στο Tag Cloud παρατήρησα ένα λάθος στις στήλες οι οποίες είναι μπερδεμένες, δηλαδή άλλα λένε και άλλα στοιχεία έχει από κάτω, βάζω ενδεικτικά μια εικόνα.


Έκανες click στο tag "adsl" και σου εμφάνισε αποτελέσματα αναζήτησης adsl.....

Edit: [ oops τώρα το κατάλαβα ]

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν ξέρω εαν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά αλλά στο Tag Cloud παρατήρησα ένα λάθος στις στήλες οι οποίες είναι μπερδεμένες, δηλαδή άλλα λένε και άλλα στοιχεία έχει από κάτω, βάζω ενδεικτικά μια εικόνα.


Fixed ...

----------


## Νikosanagn

:One thumb up:

----------


## dpa2006

καλησπέρα,πριν 1-2 ώρες προσπάθησα να γράψω ένα μήνυμα,το *πρώτο* συγκεκριμένα,και πήρα το ακόλουθο μήνυμα σφάλματος:

επίσης δεν φόρτωνε το forum για 1-2 ώρες μετά από το μήνυμα.
υπήρχαν προγραμματισμένες εργασίες,κάποιο πρόβλημα,οφειλόταν σε εμένα,ή ήταν τυχαίο; :Thinking: 
ευχαριστώ.

Edit: [ στο Google Chrome 4, υποστήριξη extensions για τους χρήστες Windows αν μπορούσε κάποιος admin να σβήσει τα υπεράριθμα μηνύματα :Sad:   :Sorry: 
ευχαριστώ  ]

----------


## Dark-Side

Είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα με το site.Δεν άνοιγε ενώ στο tracert ολοκληρωνόταν η διαδρομή

Edit: [ Κάνανε εργασίες συντήρησης ]

----------


## gtklocker

> καλησπέρα,πριν 1-2 ώρες προσπάθησα να γράψω ένα μήνυμα,το *πρώτο* συγκεκριμένα,και πήρα το ακόλουθο μήνυμα σφάλματος:
> 
> επίσης δεν φόρτωνε το forum για 1-2 ώρες μετά από το μήνυμα.
> υπήρχαν προγραμματισμένες εργασίες,κάποιο πρόβλημα,οφειλόταν σε εμένα,ή ήταν τυχαίο;
> ευχαριστώ.


Είναι αυτό που είχα πει -- κι εμένα μου παρουσιάζεται ακόμα.

_____

Σχετικά με το site, παραθέτω:




> Τίποτα  ιδιαίτερο, μερικές εργασίες συντήρησης ...

----------


## dpa2006

> Είναι αυτό που είχα πει -- κι εμένα μου παρουσιάζεται ακόμα.
> 
> _____
> 
> Σχετικά με το site, παραθέτω:


 :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

> Edit: [ στο Google Chrome 4, υποστήριξη extensions για τους χρήστες Windows αν μπορούσε κάποιος admin να σβήσει τα υπεράριθμα μηνύματα 
> ευχαριστώ  ]


Νταν.  :dance:

----------


## zombie_wireless

Αυτά είναι, να θέτεις τα προβλήματά που υπάρχουν και αμέσως να διορθόνονται...

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## dpa2006

> Νταν.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Dark-Side

Crashρουν πολύ συχνά τα tabs του Chrome στα οποία τρέχει το adslgr.com.Όλα τα άλλα tabs συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν κανονικά... :Confused:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ (FF 3.6)

----------


## apok

> Crashρουν πολύ συχνά τα tabs του *Chrome* στα οποία τρέχει το adslgr.com.Όλα τα άλλα tabs συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν κανονικά...





> Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ (*FF 3.6*)


.......  :Razz:

----------


## kmpatra

Firefox 3.6 στα windows 7... εδω και καιρο εμφανιζεται το μηνυμα οταν παω να κάνω post (όχι πάντα)...μετά πατώντας επιστροφη στην προηγουμενη σελίδα,το μηνυμα μου ειναι ακόμα στην επεξεργασία...πατώ υποβολή και δημοσιεύεται κανονικά.

----------


## EvilHawk

Αναφέρθηκε σήμερα το παρακάτω πρόβλημα:



> σήμερα το forum με αποσυνδέει κάθε 3 και λίγο, χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο configuration του υπολογιστή και ζητάει username-pass, παράξενο


η λύση είναι ή να πατήσετε το "αποσύνδεση" μια φορά και να συνδεθείτε ξανά ή να καθαρίσετε τα cookies που αφορούν το adslgr.com και να συνδεθείτε ξανά.

----------


## dpa2006

καλησπέρα μετά από αλλαγή λογαρισμού email δεν έχω λάβει καθόλου email από χθες μέχρι τη στιγμή που γράφω,εντωμεταξύ δεν εμφανίζονται στα spam  :Thinking:  :Sad: 
που μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό; :Thinking: 
η αλλαγή ολοκληρώθηκε επιτυχώς γιατί στάλθηκε το email ενεργοποίησης.
ευχαριστώ

Edit: [ το διόρθωσα:επέλεξα στις επιλογές:άμεση ενημέρωση μέσω email  ]

----------


## tsigarid

Στα προσωπικά στοιχεία χρήστη: "Όνομα μέλους στο MSN Messenger" θα έπρεπε (πλέον) να είναι "Όνομα μέλους στο Windows Live Messenger".

Μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα, μήπως σε αυτή τη λίστα ICQ/Messenger/Skype κλπ να μπει και το Facebook;

----------


## Mouse Potato

@tsigarid Ο WLM είναι ο client. Δεν είναι αναγκαστικό ότι όλοι θα μπαίνουν με αυτόν

----------


## tsigarid

> @tsigarid Ο WLM είναι ο client. Δεν είναι αναγκαστικό ότι όλοι θα μπαίνουν με αυτόν


Και ο MSN Messenger είναι client  :Wink: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Msn_messenger
Αρκεί να διαβάσεις την πρώτη σειρά.

........Auto merged post: tsigarid πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, η σωστότερη διατύπωση είναι "Όνομα μέλους στο Windows Live"

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, η σωστότερη διατύπωση είναι "Όνομα μέλους στο Windows Live"


Συμφωνώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## mob

Κοινότητα ---> Άνοιγμα Λίστας Επαφών
όλοι οι Συνδεδεμένοι εμφανίζονται με κόκκινο χρώμα και όχι με το χρώμα του user-group τους

αλλά μπορεί να μην έχει άλλη δυνατότητα το module  :Thinking:

----------


## gtklocker

Παιδιά, σας ξέφυγε κάτι. Πηγαίντε σε ένα προφιλ, και πατηστε "Αποστολή μηνύματος".

Θα βγάλει "# Στείλτε ένα μήνυμα στο μέλος {1)"  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Εμένα δεν εμφανίζει κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## EvilHawk

Κάποιος πυροβολεί πιο γρήγορα από την σκιά του ...  :Whistle:

----------


## gtklocker

Ούτε κι εμένα τώρα... το διόρθωσαν;  :Thinking:

----------


## mob

Δεν είπαμε ... κάποιος Νεκτάριος πυροβολεί πιο γρήγορα από την σκιά του ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic





> Κάποιος πυροβολεί πιο γρήγορα από την σκιά του ...


Προτείνω αλλαγή username σε LuckyLuke  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Επόμενος στόχος, να διορθώνεται το bug πριν πατήσουμε "υποβολή" στο μήνυμα που γράφουμε σε αυτό το θέμα.  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Mε FF 3.6.2



Με ΙΕ8 δεν εμφανιζεται.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Mε FF 3.6.2
> 
> 
> 
> Με ΙΕ8 δεν εμφανιζεται.


Με ένα control+F5 δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα ...

----------


## treli@ris

ΟΚ. Προσωρινο ητανε.

----------


## jim_p

Απο χτες, μου καθυστερει παρα πολυ να φορτωσει τις (gif) διαφημησεις αριστερα και πανω, με αποτελεσμα να κανει αρκετη ωρα να ανοιξει πχ 5 tabs (για 5 θεματα). Τιε περισσοτερες φορες βγαινει το σχετικο 404 στα συγκεκριμενα πλαισια.

Προς το παρον το παρακαμπτω με το opera turbo, αλλα στους αλλους browsers δεν παλευεται.

Δοκιμασμενο σε opera, ff, midori. Στον opera με το flash εντελως κλειστο, στον ff ανοιχτο αλλα με flashblock, στον midori ανοιχτο.

----------


## opener

Με ΙΕ8, απο χθες το πρωι θελω μιααα ωρααα για να ανοιξω σελιδα στο adslgr.

Εχω το προβλημα μονο και μονο εδω, αρα δεν ειναι προβλημα του ΙΕ8.
Δεν ξερω αν εχει ηδη αναφερθει και απο αλλους, ομως για να παω στην προηγουμενη σελιδα και να την διαβασω θα κανω μια ωρα παλι.

----------


## Dark-Side

κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ με Chrome...

----------


## jim_p

Εχεις ενεργη μια ρυθμιση του chrome που λεει να χρησιμοποιει τους dns της google (δεν εχω chrome μπροστα μου να σου πω που ακριβως ειναι)?

Αν ναι, τοτε ειναι το ιδιο με το opera turbo που λεω παραπανω. Κλειστο και ξαναδοκιμασε

Αν παιζει ρολο, ειμαι με οτενετ.

----------


## ironfist

> Απο χτες, μου καθυστερει παρα πολυ να φορτωσει τις (gif) διαφημησεις αριστερα και πανω, με αποτελεσμα να κανει αρκετη ωρα να ανοιξει πχ 5 tabs (για 5 θεματα). Τιε περισσοτερες φορες βγαινει το σχετικο 404 στα συγκεκριμενα πλαισια.
> 
> Προς το παρον το παρακαμπτω με το opera turbo, αλλα στους αλλους browsers δεν παλευεται.
> 
> Δοκιμασμενο σε opera, ff, midori. Στον opera με το flash εντελως κλειστο, στον ff ανοιχτο αλλα με flashblock, στον midori ανοιχτο.


Το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ.
Με Opera 10.10, Firefox 3.5.4, Google chrome beta.
Sites πολύ πιο "βαριά" (Facebook) ανοίγουν σφαίρα.  :Thinking: 

Edit: [ Με Opera παλεύεται, απλά οι σελίδες εμφανίζονται μετά το 70-75% και παραμένουν ανολοκλήρωτες στα τελευταία 2 elements.  ]

----------


## nnn

Υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με Dns, λογικά θα επιλυθεί με την ανανέωση των cache τους.

----------


## Dark-Side

> Εχεις ενεργη μια ρυθμιση του chrome που λεει να χρησιμοποιει τους dns της google (δεν εχω chrome μπροστα μου να σου πω που ακριβως ειναι)?
> 
> Αν ναι, τοτε ειναι το ιδιο με το opera turbo που λεω παραπανω. Κλειστο και ξαναδοκιμασε
> 
> Αν παιζει ρολο, ειμαι με οτενετ.


Δεν την ξέρω αυτήν την ρύθμιση και έτσι δεν μπορώ να την κλείσω  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

για να μην γραφουμε στο αλλο θεμα, 
"τι θα θελατε να εχει το adslgr.com"

με opera mini 5 δεν ανοιγει απο χτες το βραδυ το site
δεν βρισκει το διακομιστη λέει.
με q μπαίνω.

----------


## Dark-Side

> για να μην γραφουμε στο αλλο θεμα, 
> "τι θα θελατε να εχει το adslgr.com"
> 
> με opera mini 5 δεν ανοιγει απο χτες το βραδυ το site
> δεν βρισκει το διακομιστη λέει.
> με q μπαίνω.


O nnn είπε παραπάνω πως υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα:



> Υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με Dns, λογικά θα επιλυθεί με την ανανέωση των cache τους.

----------


## prodromosfan

α οκ δεν το ειχα δει

----------


## dracula

Λογικά δεν είναι bug του vbulletin αλλά το ποστάρω εδώ μήπως το έχει και κάποιος άλλος:

εδώ και μερικές μέρες, όταν επιλέγω το 'Σημείωσε τα forums ως αναγνωσμένα' από το μενού του ADSLgr FF add on μου βγάζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα:



```
Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.
```

Κατά τα άλλα, το add on δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Λογικά δεν είναι bug του vbulletin αλλά το ποστάρω εδώ μήπως το έχει και κάποιος άλλος:
> 
> εδώ και μερικές μέρες, όταν επιλέγω το 'Σημείωσε τα forums ως αναγνωσμένα' από το μενού του ADSLgr FF add on μου βγάζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.
> 
> ...


Έχει ενημερωθεί ο [Insomniac] για την αλλαγή που χρειάζεται να γίνει στο add on.  :Wink:

----------


## dracula

> Έχει ενημερωθεί ο [Insomniac] για την αλλαγή που χρειάζεται να γίνει στο add on.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## EvilHawk

> 


Ξέχασα να το πω πριν, ενημερώθηκε όταν έστειλες το σχετικό email ...  :Wink:

----------


## ironfist

Το σούρσιμο εξαλείφθηκε.
Σφαίρα ανοίγει πάλι το site μας !  :Smile:   :One thumb up:   :Clap:   :Respekt:

----------


## jim_p

> Το σούρσιμο εξαλείφθηκε.
> Σφαίρα ανοίγει πάλι το site μας !


+1
Confirmed  :Smile:

----------


## opener

> Υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με Dns, λογικά θα επιλυθεί με την ανανέωση των cache τους.


 :One thumb up: 
Ναι, τωρα ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## George978

εχει αλλαξει ο τροπος εμφανισης της ιστοσελιδας σε κινητα? HTC magic (android) και εδω και μια μερα μου το δειχνει πολυ διαφορετικα απο οτι καιρο τωρα , πριν την αλλαγη αυτη μου την εμφανιζε οπως ακριβως και στο PC , τωρα θυμιζει σαν την σελιδα του FB με πολυ λιγοτερες λειτουργιες

----------


## flamelab

Εχει αλλαξει σε iPhone theme.

----------


## gtklocker

Έχω να μπω από χτες τα ξημερώματα ( :Razz: ) στις 3, έκανα αναζήτηση για νεα μηνύματα τώρα και μου'βγαλε αυτό:



Eίναι φυσιολογικό; 

-------------

Βλέπω ότι ενώ ήμουν στο όριο στα attachments έπεσα κάτω από τη μέση.  :Bless: 

Και λογικά θα πέσω κι άλλο με το νεο rank ;  :Yahooooo:

----------


## tsigarid

Σε ένα νήμα που παρακολουθώ, διαβάζοντας τα νέα μηνύματα θέλησα να απαντήσω με παράθεση σε ένα της προτελευταίας σελίδας (πριν διαβάσω την τελευταία, της οποίας την ύπαρξη ούτε καν είχα παρατηρήσει). Η απάντησή μου ασφαλώς εμφανίστηκε στην τελευταία σελίδα. Τότε διάβασα και τα μηνύματα της τελευταίας σελίδας. Παρόλα αυτά, στον πίνακα ελέγχου μου εμφάνισε το θέμα ως αδιάβαστο, χαρακτηρίζοντας ως αδιάβαστη όλη την τελευταία σελίδα. Δεν θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται διαβασμένο το νήμα, αφού εμφανίστηκε η τελευταία σελίδα;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Στην αρχικη σελίδα, otan μπαίνω απ το κινητό, ενώ δεν εχω κάνει login μου γραφει επιλογη logout αλλα οταν το παταω γραφει object not found κλπ.
Εννοειται με καθαρη cache cookies κλπ.

----------


## NeK

> Στην αρχικη σελίδα, otan μπαίνω απ το κινητό, ενώ δεν εχω κάνει login μου γραφει επιλογη logout αλλα οταν το παταω γραφει object not found κλπ.
> Εννοειται με καθαρη cache cookies κλπ.


Fixed, thanks.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Fixed μονο το object not found:
1) Ειτε εισαι logged in ειτε οχι, η λεξη παραμενει logout.
2) Οταν πατησω 2-3 φορες συνεχομενα logout με γυριζει απ το mobile skin στο κανονικο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν ξέρω εαν το έχει αναφέρει κανένας άλλος αλλά στην αρχική σελίδα σε κάποιο σημείο τα γράμματα πέφτουν το ένα πάνω στο άλλο (στα νέα) παραθέτω screen.

----------


## Dark-Side

> Δεν ξέρω εαν το έχει αναφέρει κανένας άλλος αλλά στην αρχική σελίδα σε κάποιο σημείο τα γράμματα πέφτουν το ένα πάνω στο άλλο (στα νέα) παραθέτω screen.


Μήπως έχεις αλλάξει γραμματοσειρές;

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Μήπως έχεις αλλάξει γραμματοσειρές;


 Βασικά ναί πάρτε το για άκυρο αυτό το μύνημα καθώς είχα ένα πρόβλημα με τις γραμματοσειρές http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=362943   Το οποίο δεν έχει λυθεί ακόμη και με μπέρδεψε σόρυ  :Sorry:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Fixed μονο το object not found:
> 1) Ειτε εισαι logged in ειτε οχι, η λεξη παραμενει logout.
> 2) Οταν πατησω 2-3 φορες συνεχομενα logout με γυριζει απ το mobile skin στο κανονικο.


Bump?  :Razz:

----------


## NeK

> Fixed μονο το object not found:
> 1) Ειτε εισαι logged in ειτε οχι, η λεξη παραμενει logout.
> 2) Οταν πατησω 2-3 φορες συνεχομενα logout με γυριζει απ το mobile skin στο κανονικο.



1) fixed
2) Γιατί να πατήσεις 2-3 φορές συνεχόμενα logout; Δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ σόρρυ.

----------


## tsigarid

Στην προσωπική σελίδα μέλους:



> Οι τελευταίοι 1 επισκέπτες σε αυτή τη σελίδα ήταν:


Θα έπρεπε να είναι ενικός. Καλύτερα μάλιστα να έλεγε: 



> Ο μοναδικός επισκέπτης σε αυτή τη σελίδα ήταν:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αυτό δεν είναι απλά μια αλλαγή στη πρόταση.

Απαιτεί νέο κώδικα και δε νομίζω να το κάνουν για κάτι τόσο τόσο minor  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

> Αυτό δεν είναι απλά μια αλλαγή στη πρόταση.
> 
> Απαιτεί νέο κώδικα και δε νομίζω να το κάνουν για κάτι τόσο τόσο minor


Ένα απλό if απαιτεί ο κώδικας!

----------


## mosaic

Kαλησπέρα σας!

Παρατήρησα στην αρχική σελίδα του site με  browser *Opera* μια γραμμή/πρόταση να πατά πάνω στην άλλη, όπως παραθέτω εικόνα:


*Κάτι όμως που δεν παρουσιάζεται στους άλλους browsers Explorer & Firefox* 

άρα να φταίει κάποιο bug ή ρύθμιση της Opera;;;;  :What..?:

----------


## EvilHawk

bug της Opera :Wink:

----------


## mosaic

> bug της Opera


ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση, :One thumb up:  πρέπει να ανατρέξω στο thread για την Opera που έχουμε.

----------


## gtklocker

Σε κάποιες σελίδες το mobile theme δεν λέει να συμβιβαστεί με την ανάλυση της συσκευής και απλώνεται σαν το fluid theme. (πχ. Unix/Linux section). Android 1.5 & Opera Mobile.

----------


## nm96027

Σε Android 1.5 με τον προ εγκατεστημένο browser είμαι οκ.

----------


## crypter

Δεν ειναι bug η κατι απλα εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=13 νομιζω εχει καποιο λαθος το λινκ. Οταν το παταω μου λεει οτι δεν εχω τα δικαιωματα για να το δω αλλα αν παω στο section των ειδησεων βλεπω κανονικα το τοπικ.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ειναι bug η κατι απλα εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=13 νομιζω εχει καποιο λαθος το λινκ. Οταν το παταω μου λεει οτι δεν εχω τα δικαιωματα για να το δω αλλα αν παω στο section των ειδησεων βλεπω κανονικα το τοπικ.


Απλά ενα μικρό λαθάκι στο λινκ,  fixed

----------


## Dimitris_80

Παιδιά δε ξέρω αν έχει ξαναναφερθεί, αλλά με firefox παρατήρησα ότι δεν λειτουργούν οι παρακάτω επιλογές:

- «Υποβολή» επεξεργασμένου μηνύματός μου
- γρήγορη παράθεση
- «Επεξεργαστής κειμένου»
- «Ακύρωση» επεξεργασμένου μηνύματός μου.

Με ΙΕ λειτουργούν κανονικά.

----------


## euri

Ενδεχομένως να είναι κάποιο "σκάλωμα" από την πλευρά σου.  Κάνε hard refresh (Ctrl-F5) ή/και διαγραφή της cache.

----------


## gtklocker

Τεστ. 1234 Edit: [ Έγινε με γρήγορη απάντηση. ]

:-D

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Ενδεχομένως να είναι κάποιο "σκάλωμα" από την πλευρά σου.  Κάνε hard refresh (Ctrl-F5) ή/και διαγραφή της cache.


Xμ. Όντως με CTRL+F5 βλέπω διαφορά.  :Embarassed:  Όλα οκ τώρα.

Στην επεξεργασία μηνύματος, με πάει όμως τώρα στην πλήρη επεξεργασία και όχι στην επεξεργασία ajax (έτσι δε λέγεται;  :Razz:  )

----------


## Zus

Arch και Chromium.  :Thinking:

----------


## gtklocker

Adblock, και γρήγορα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Adblock, και γρήγορα.


Δεν είναι λύση αυτή.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Δεν είναι λύση αυτή.


μου θύμισε έναν γνωστό μου που αντί για bug fixing έκανε "bug hiding". Κοινώς έκρυβε τα bug "κάτω από το χαλί"

----------


## Zus

> Adblock, και γρήγορα.


Όντως, δεν είναι αυτή η λύση. Προτιμώ να μην επισκέφτομαι όσο μπορώ site που έχουν 34 διαφημίσεις στην αρχική σελίδα,(32 από αυτές με κινούμενες εικόνες και 28 από αυτές με ήχο) ώστε να μην αναγκάζομαι να χρησιμοποιώ adblock.
Πολλές φορές οι διαφημίσεις που πετυχαίνω σε τεχνολογικά site είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέροντες και αξίζουν να πάρουν το κλικ.

Τέλος πάντων. Εγώ απλώς ανέφερα το bug  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

To bug αφορά τους developer του Chromium ...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Παρατηρώ ένα endless loading σε κάθε σελίδα. Σε άλλα sites δεν μου το παρουσιάζει αυτό  :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

Eχει νομίζω ενα εργαλειάκι ο Chrome/Chromium που σου δειχνει σε γραφημα κάθε element που γινεται loaded.

Πας στο εικονιδιο πανω δεξια, οχι το τερμα δεξια, το αλλο, Developer > Developer Tools > Resources Τab > "Just for this session" και δες τι σου κάνει ωρα να φορτωσει.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μέχρι και 32sec το τελευταίο element

----------


## nnn

Δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\System32>nslookup
Default Server:  klndns01.forthnet.gr
Address:  193.92.3.11

> secure-uk.imrworldwide.com
Server:  klndns01.forthnet.gr
Address:  193.92.3.11

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    secure-uk.imrworldwide.com
Address:  212.155.198.30

> exit

C:\Windows\System32>tracert 212.155.198.30

Tracing route to 212.155.198.30 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     8 ms     7 ms     6 ms  bbras-llu-kln-12L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.33]

  3     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  core-kln-01-Gi6-0-0.forthnet.gr [62.1.37.129]
  4     8 ms     7 ms     6 ms  core-kln-08.forthnet.gr [62.1.37.71]
  5    49 ms    48 ms    50 ms  xe-7-3-0.edge6.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [195.16.161
.97]
  6    55 ms    55 ms    56 ms  ae-12-69.car2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.23.4]

  7    56 ms    65 ms    56 ms  mci-level3-ge.frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.63.78]

  8    63 ms    61 ms    61 ms  so-0-0-0.XT1.SDE2.ALTER.NET [146.188.5.93]
  9    68 ms    66 ms    66 ms  ge-7-0-0.GW5.SDE2.ALTER.NET [212.157.179.106]
 10    63 ms    62 ms    62 ms  194.98.87.6
 11    67 ms    66 ms    67 ms  212.155.198.5
 12    64 ms    63 ms    66 ms  212.155.198.30

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\System32>tracert www.adslgr.com

Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     8 ms     6 ms     6 ms  bbras-llu-kln-12L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.33]

  3     8 ms     6 ms     7 ms  core-kln-01-Gi6-0-0.forthnet.gr [62.1.37.129]
  4    58 ms    66 ms    57 ms  212.162.9.137
  5    68 ms    59 ms    65 ms  vlan69.csw1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.23.62]
  6    59 ms    59 ms    59 ms  ae-72-72.ebr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.140.21
]
  7   147 ms   145 ms   146 ms  ae-43-43.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.137.5
8]
  8   163 ms   163 ms   163 ms  ae-2-2.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net [4.69.132.69]
  9   175 ms   179 ms   179 ms  ae-5-5.ebr2.Chicago1.Level3.net [4.69.140.193]
 10   282 ms   172 ms   172 ms  ae-1-10.bar1.Cincinnati1.Level3.net [4.69.136.21
3]
 11   167 ms   165 ms   165 ms  ae-5-5.car1.Cincinnati1.Level3.net [4.69.132.205
]
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13   176 ms   175 ms   175 ms  ten7-2.core-2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.134]
 14   177 ms   175 ms   176 ms  de.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.222]
 15   176 ms   175 ms   175 ms  beryl.keennotion.gr [209.51.218.146]

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\System32>
```

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το πρόβλημά μου εντοπίζεται σ' αυτά τα δυο:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Συνεχίζω να έχω πρόβλημα με τα συγκεκριμένα....

----------


## gtklocker

Κι εγώ - η μόνη λύση πλέον είναι το Ghostery αφού δεν λέει να το κοιτάξει κανείς. :-/

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Κι εγώ - η μόνη λύση πλέον είναι το Ghostery αφού δεν λέει να το κοιτάξει κανείς. :-/


Δεν το γνώριζα το συγκεκριμένο addon. Ενδιαφέρων  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Σε άλλον browser δεν εμφανίζει πρόβλημα  :What..?:

----------


## gtklocker

Do the math:

76.4ms x 2 = 152.8ms

173ms + 152.8ms = 325.8ms

----------


## Dark-Side

> Συνεχίζω να έχω πρόβλημα με τα συγκεκριμένα....


Μήπως έχεις κάποιο extention στον Chrome που το προκαλεί; Δοκίμασε να τα απενεργοποιήσεις όλα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μήπως έχεις κάποιο extention στον Chrome που το προκαλεί; Δοκίμασε να τα απενεργοποιήσεις όλα.


Όχι. FF χρησιμοποιώ. Την λύση (δυστυχώς) την έδωσε το Ghostery

----------


## tsigarid

Δεν είναι bug, αλλά μάλλον εδώ ανήκει... Ψηφίζω σε δημοσκόπηση, βλέπω τα αποτελέσματα, πατάω back, είμαι πάλι στην ίδια σελίδα που (θεωρητικά) μπορώ να ψηφίσω για τη δημοσκόπηση. Αν προσπαθήσω να ψηφίσω, μου βγάζει:



> Έχετε ήδη ψηφίσει σε αυτή τη δημοσκόπηση. Παρακαλώ πατήστε το κουμπί Επιστροφή για να δείτε τα αποτελέσματα.


Ασφαλώς πατώντας το κουμπί Επιστροφή δεν βλέπω τα αποτελέσματα αλλά την δημοσκόπηση σαν να μην έχω ψηφίσει. Μήπως το μήνυμα πρέπει να λέει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Dark-Side

Τι είναι αυτό βρε παιδιά;

----------


## apok

:What..?: 

Μονο εσυ το εχεις  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: apok πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κάνε και κανα ctrl+F5 μπας και δεις προκοπη

----------


## prodromosfan

και εγω το εχω  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			αποτελεί μερος του μυστικου κωδικα του φορουμ  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## cmaniac

Exists here, too  :Razz:

----------


## apok

Λοιπον.. οδηγεί σε μια back door που γινονταθ δοκιμες για τη νεα έκδοση του VBulletin και ειναι μονο για owners - admin  :Very Happy:

----------


## cmaniac

Εγω λεω οτι οδηγει σε λαθος τελειωμενο tag  :Razz: 

...ακριβως μετα το nielsen.

----------


## Dark-Side

> Λοιπον.. οδηγεί σε μια back door που γινονταθ δοκιμες για τη νεα έκδοση του VBulletin και ειναι μονο για owners - admin


Πότε θα την δούμε την έκδοση αυτή; ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ;  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Εγω το'χα δει το μεσημερι, αλλα φοβόμουν να το πατήσω ή κατι τετοιο, θυμήθηκα την ταινία με την Sandra Bullock και το "Ε" κατω κατω στην οθονη  :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

εμένα δεν έχει  :Crying:

----------


## Dark-Side

Δώσε μου το Account Password σου να σου δώσω το δικό μου να το δεις :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

:Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## GoofyX

> Εγω το'χα δει το μεσημερι, αλλα φοβόμουν να το πατήσω ή κατι τετοιο, θυμήθηκα την ταινία με την Sandra Bullock και το "Ε" κατω κατω στην οθονη


Το ελληνικό π εννοείς στο "The Net".

----------


## cmaniac

Reporting as fixed  :Biggrin:

----------


## flamelab

> Το ελληνικό π εννοείς στο "The Net".


Αυτό  :Razz:

----------


## GoofyX

Off Topic





> Αυτό


Το δοκίμασες με Ctrl+Shift και έπαιξε;  :Thinking:   :Razz:

----------


## mob

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το ημερολόγιο  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το ημερολόγιο


Μια χαρά είναι, γιορτάζει η Κυριακή σήμερα ...  :Razz:

----------


## mob

> Μια χαρά είναι, γιορτάζει η Κυριακή σήμερα ...


 :Embarassed:  μπλέχτηκα  :Laughing:

----------


## dpa2006

Καλημέρα,προσθέτοντας το Ad-AwareFree Internet Security μου ζητήθηκε να ορίσω το μέγεθος του αρχείου ως γνωστόν επειδή είναι λινκ (121 MB ).
από ότι βλέπω το εμφανίζει ως αγνώστου μεγέθους. :Thinking: 
το έκανα edit και το μέγεθος πράγματι δεν υπήρχε στο αντίστοιχο πεδίο,το διόρθωσα αλλά πάλι δεν εμφανίζει το μέγεθός του.κάνω κάτι λάθος ή είναι κάποιο bug;

----------


## euri

> το έκανα edit και το μέγεθος πράγματι δεν υπήρχε στο αντίστοιχο πεδίο,το διόρθωσα αλλά πάλι δεν εμφανίζει το μέγεθός του.κάνω κάτι λάθος ή είναι κάποιο bug;


Κάνεις κάτι λάθος.  Αν διαβάσεις την περιγραφή πάνω από το πεδίο γράφει:




> Για συνδέσμους σε αρχεία, δώστε το μέγεθος σε BYTES


Αν μετατρέψεις τα ΜΒ σε bytes, τότε το δέχεται μια χαρά  :Wink:

----------


## tsigarid

> Τελευταία επεξεργασία από το μέλος xxxxxxxx : 09-07-10 στις 00:10..


Δύο τελείες στο τέλος.

----------


## dpa2006

> Κάνεις κάτι λάθος.  Αν διαβάσεις την περιγραφή πάνω από το πεδίο γράφει:
> 
> 
> 
> Αν μετατρέψεις τα ΜΒ σε bytes, τότε το δέχεται μια χαρά


ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 
αυτό ήταν το λάθος δεν το πρόσεξα ότι έλεγε BYTES και όχι MB.
θα το διορθώσω άμεσα  :One thumb up:

----------


## euri

> θα το διορθώσω άμεσα


Άστο για το επόμενο upload  :Whistle:

----------


## dpa2006

> Άστο για το επόμενο upload


έγινε  :Smile:

----------


## 29gk

Καλημερα σε ολους.

Και ξαφνικα σημερα το πρωι, οταν ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στον λογαριασμο μου, δεν μπορω να διαβασω κανενα μηνυμα παρα μον εχω την επιλογη να γραψω ενα νεο ! Το φορουμ παιζει κανονικα, βλεπω τις κατηγοριες, τα θεματα, μπορω να γραψω μηνυμα αλλα οταν ανοιγω καποιο θεμα δεν φαινονται οι αναρτησεις.

Η κατασταση παλι διορθωνεται οταν αποσυνδεθω αλλα τοτε φυσικα δεν μπορω να γραψω μηνυμα.  :Confused:  :What..?:

----------


## mob

Και αυτό πως το έγραψες  :What..?:

----------


## 29gk

Μπορω να γραφω ειπαμε, να διαβαζω δεν μπορω. 

Και τελικα το βρηκα !!

Η ρυθμιση για καθετο postbit απλα σταματησε να δουλευει. Γυρισα σε οριζοντιο και τωρα ολα καλα. Συνεχιζω βεβαια να τσεκαρω.

----------


## mob

Μήπως θέλει κανένα καθάρισμα η cache του browser, κι εγώ σε κάθετο postbit είμαι και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## 29gk

To εκανα απο την πρωτη στιγμη και συνολικα 3 φορες αλλα δεν λεει να δουλεψει. Σε Firefox ενημερωμενο αυτα. Βεβαια μου εκανε και update to Αdblock μολις τωρα και δεν ξερω αν παιζει κατι με αυτο. :Thinking:

----------


## mob

Χθες είχα ένα ανάλογο πρόβλημα με το adbock κι εγώ, τώρα που το λες, για δοκίμασε να το απενεργοποιήσεις  :Wink:

----------


## 29gk

Το adblock φταιει. Καποιο σκαλωμα εφαγε ή τρωει.

*EDIT*

Απενεργοποιησα τη συνδρομη στην EasyList και προσθεσα κανονες "με το χερι". Τωρα δουλευουν ολα σωστα. Σε οτι αφορα το adslgr βεβαιως-βεβαιως.

----------


## mob

Το ίδιο έκανα κι εγώ χθες το βράδυ στο laptop, αλλά σήμερα στο desktop δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει τίποτα .... μυστήρια πράγματα  :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ το πρόβλημα με τη νέα αναβάθμιση του adblock plus. Κοιτούσα πριν από λίγα λεπτά το νήμα και απορούσα τι συμβαίνει. Κατόπιν έκλεισα το firefox, τον ξανάνοιξα κι έκανε αυτόματα την αναβάθμιση του adblock plus. Και ...τσουπ: Εξαφανίστηκαν τα posts.

Ευτυχώς που είχα διαβάσει το post του 29gk και ήξερα τι φταίει. Με easylist subscription κι εγώ.

Παράξενο είναι πάντως που γίνεται μόνο όταν έχουμε κάνει login. Το ζήτημα είναι αρκετά σοβαρό, με τη διάδοση που έχει το adblock, διότι θα υπάρχουν άτομα που δε θα ξέρουν τι φταίει.

----------


## flamelab

Και το αστείο είναι ότι βλεπω να'ναι θεμα με ... κάτι διαφημίσεις στο gmail, είδα να αναφερεται αυτο μεσα στο string.

----------


## hostolis

Και γώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα, αλλα χωρίς να κάνω update το adblock plus. Προσωρινά βάζω στη whitelist το adslgr μέχρι να βρεθεί τι φταίει..

----------


## panoc

για το προβλημα του adblock plus δε φταει το προσθετο αλλα μια λιστα.

αφαιρεστε το προσθετο, στη συνεχεια πηγαινετε στο φακελο του προφιλ σας , σβηστε το φαλεκο adblock plus, καντε παλι εγκατασταση το abblock και επιλεξτε για λιστα μονο την easylist και οχι την fanboys list που για καποιο λογο προεπιλεγει η τελευταια εκδοση του προσθετου.

----------


## hostolis

Μόνο την easylist έχω. 
Και δεν θα μπω σε διαδικασία απο/επανεγκατάστασης. 
Μόλις βρεθεί πιο φίλτρο φταίει, θα το βάλω στην whitelist για το adslgr.com μόνο.
Προς στιγμήν έχω στη whitelist ολόκληρο το adslgr.com

----------


## flamelab

Kι όμως, ψάξε λιγο στα preferences, αν και στην αρχή φαινεται η Easylist, όταν εψαξα λιγο στα subscriptions, ήταν η "Fanboy" list.

----------


## panoc

> Μόνο την easylist έχω. 
> Και δεν θα μπω σε διαδικασία απο/επανεγκατάστασης. 
> Μόλις βρεθεί πιο φίλτρο φταίει, θα το βάλω στην whitelist για το adslgr.com μόνο.
> Προς στιγμήν έχω στη whitelist ολόκληρο το adslgr.com





> Kι όμως, ψάξε λιγο στα preferences, αν και στην αρχή φαινεται η Easylist, όταν εψαξα λιγο στα subscriptions, ήταν η "Fanboy" list.


το αυτο.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Kι όμως, ψάξε λιγο στα preferences, αν και στην αρχή φαινεται η Easylist, όταν εψαξα λιγο στα subscriptions, ήταν η "Fanboy" list.


Εγώ μια χαρά έκανα update στην τελευταία έκδοση και παρέμεινε easylist. Κατ' επέκταση -> no prob here.

----------


## panoc

> Εγώ μια χαρά έκανα update στην τελευταία έκδοση και παρέμεινε easylist. Κατ' επέκταση -> no prob here.


εμενα επηρεασε μονο το λαπτοπ, το desktop ηταν μια χαρα.

----------


## hostolis

Άλλο εννοούσα. Πως χρησιμοποιώ την easylist όπως και κάνω εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια. Δε θα την αλλάξω τώρα!
Απλώς θα βάλω στη whitelist το φιλτρο που προκαλεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## panoc

δε σου ειπα να την αλλαξεις, απεντίας σου ειπα οτι η τελευταια εκδοση του adblock plus βασει σαν deafult την fanboys list ακομα και εαν δε φαινεται στο μενου του.
Και σου προτεινα ενα τροπο για να ξαναβαλεις την easylist και να δουλευει σωστα.

----------


## hostolis

Για μένα πάντως βρήκα τον ένοχο. 
Έφταιγε το φίλτρο


```
~mail.google.com##table[cellpadding="0"][width="100%"][style^="border: 1px solid rgb("]
```

Απενεργοποίησα ένα ένα τα φίλτρα που είναι ενεργά στο adslgr.com κάνοντας refresh κάθε φορά και μόλις έφτασα σε αυτό, διορθώθηκαν τα πάντα.
Τώρα τι ρόλο βαράει το mail.google.com δε ξέρω.

----------


## EvilHawk

Αν και δεν έπρεπε να ασχοληθώ καθόλου με το adblock, μπορείτε να δείτε αν διορθώθηκε χωρίς να αφαιρέσετε το σχετικό φίλτρο;

----------


## hostolis

Έφτιαξε....

----------


## ipo

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ ότι έφτιαξε.

----------


## flamelab

Παιδιά, εμένα τωρα σσεεεεερνεται το adslgr. Παίζει τιποτα με το site ή Forthnet (παίζει το δεύτερο) ;

----------


## harris

> Παιδιά, εμένα τωρα σσεεεεερνεται το adslgr. Παίζει τιποτα με το site ή Forthnet (παίζει το δεύτερο) ;


Αν παρατηρήσεις το γνωστό νήμα, θα καταλάβεις  :Razz:

----------


## djuan1988

Ωραίες οι αλλαγές στο mobile site!

Δεν εμφανίζεται σωστά όμως ο τίτλος του πίνακα ελέγχου:

----------


## NeK

Διορθώθηκε.

----------


## tsigarid

> Τελευταία επεξεργασία από το μέλος xxxxxxxx : 09-07-10 στις 00:10..
> 			
> 		
> 
> Δύο τελείες στο τέλος.


Αυτό το ξεχάσατε; Ακόμα να διορθωθεί...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Όταν κάνω παράθεση ένα μήνυμα που περιέχει code:



```
/me blah blah blah
```

Στο μήνυμα μου εμφανίζεται ότι εγώ το λέω (λόγω του /me).

Παράδειγμα

----------


## gtklocker

Α, κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι το άλλαξες χεράτα !  :Laughing:

----------


## Mouse Potato

:Wink: 

Μια λύση για αυτούς με συνήθειες από IRC είναι:



```
[action=gtklocker]blah blah[/action]
```

----------


## flamelab

Η καλυτερη ειναι


[action=user] A post here [/action]


αποτελεσμα:

[action=flamelab] γραφει ενα post[/action]

----------


## mob

Opera mobile και mobile theme σε nokia, υπάρχει ενα θεματάκι με τους πίνακες και τη βαθμολογία των παρουσιάσεων, το theme "ξεχειλώνει". Επίσης το youtube tag δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα.

----------


## Georgevtr

Σημερινό πρόβλημα το οποίο μου το εμφάνισε αρκετές φορές.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Σημερινό πρόβλημα το οποίο μου το εμφάνισε αρκετές φορές.


Eπίσης ένα θέμα με το java και το chat,μέσω της σελίδας.

----------


## junior21

Μου πετάει αριστερά πάνω στην  οθόνη αρκετά συχνα ένα μήνυμα..Τί είναι...;;;Ιός...;;;

----------


## flamelab

Oχι, ειναι πραγματική έρευνα που εμφανίζεται ως popup στο φόρουμ, δεν ειναι ιός.

----------


## junior21

Ααα οκ ευχαριστώ...Δεν το ήξερα... :Smile:

----------


## tsigarid

Πρέπει να είσαι κάτοικος Ελλάδας για να συμμετάσχεις, το οποίο δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά, μέχρι που φτάνεις στην εντελώς τελευταία ερώτηση  :Wall:

----------


## mob

Στα προσωπικά μηνύματα δεν δίνει αναφορά παράδοσης όταν απαντήσεις σε μήνυμα με γρήγορη απάντηση  :Thinking: 

Επίσης υπάρχει δυνατότητα αποστολής κενού μηνύματος με τον παραπάνω τρόπο, στέλνει μόνο το quote του μηνύματος στο οποίο κάνεις γρήγορη απάντηση.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όταν στην γρήγορη απάντηση (νομίζω και στην κανονική) ποστάρω κάτι και βάζω [QUOTE] Μου βγάζει το μύνημα οτι πρέπει να βάλω τουλάχιστον 6 χαρακτήρες ενώ στην πραγματικότητα έχω βάλει πολλούς περισσότερους.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Όταν στην γρήγορη απάντηση (νομίζω και στην κανονική) ποστάρω κάτι και βάζω  Μου βγάζει το μύνημα οτι πρέπει να βάλω τουλάχιστον 6 χαρακτήρες ενώ στην πραγματικότητα έχω βάλει πολλούς περισσότερους.


δεν πιανονται οι χαρακτηρες μεσα σε tags

----------


## Νikosanagn

> δεν πιανονται οι χαρακτηρες μεσα σε tags


 ok....

----------


## Dark-Side

Πως μπορώ να κάνω τον IE9 να δείχνει τα gradients στα tables?

----------


## manosdoc

> Πως μπορώ να κάνω τον IE9 να δείχνει τα gradients στα tables?


Ακόμη το ADSLgr δεν νομίζω ότι υποστηρίζει IE9 Document mode.
Δοκίμασες με F12 και Force IE9 standards ;

----------


## mob

Η ώρα του forum είναι πίσω 2 λεπτά.

----------


## sdikr

> Η ώρα του forum είναι πίσω 2 λεπτά.


ή εσύ μπροστά 2 λεπτά  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

> δεν πιανονται οι χαρακτηρες μεσα σε tags


Μόνο στο QUOTE.
Στο «spoiler» και στο «off topic», πιάνονται.

----------


## mob

> ή εσύ μπροστά 2 λεπτά


Είμαι πολύ περισσότερο από 2 λεπτά μπροστά  :Razz:  Διορθώθηκε

----------


## mob

Αυτό το *Πληρότητα Θυρίδας ΠΜ: 92%* μήπως να γίνει ένα ποιο απαλό χρωματάκι, πχ *Πληρότητα Θυρίδας ΠΜ: 92%* 

Βγάζει μάτι  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Αυτός είναι ο ρόλος του, να βγάζει μάτι ...  :Razz:

----------


## karavagos

αναζήτηση με λέξη κλειδί και όνομα μέλους
back στον browser αφού τελειώσει η αναζήτηση
εξαφανίζεται το όνομα μέλους
bug ή feature?

----------


## BlindG

Στην opera αυτό δουλεύει κανονικά.
Σε τι browser σου το κάνει αυτό?

----------


## mob

Σε opera και σε ie8 όντως δουλεύει αλλά όχι σε firefox

----------


## karavagos

> Στην opera αυτό δουλεύει κανονικά.
> Σε τι browser σου το κάνει αυτό?


firefox

----------


## treli@ris

Δε ξερω αν ειναι bug του vbulletin ή του ie9.

Οταν τοποθετω καποιο smilie πριν απο μια λεξη, αντι να γραφτει αυτο -> "εγω :P" γραφεται αυτο -> "ε:Ργω" δηλαδη το smilie απο εκει που ειναι ο κερσορας πηγαινει 4 χαρακτηρες πισω.

Τρελο μου ακουγεται αλλα για να βαλω smilie πρεπει να πατησω 4+ φορες το spacebar για να μπει σωστα!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δε ξερω αν ειναι bug του vbulletin ή του ie9.


Το vBulletin πιστεύει ότι "μιλάει" σε ie7, συχνά κάνοντας διάφορα κόλπα για να τον ξεγελάσει και να δουλέψει σωστά, επομένως υπομονή μέχρι να βγει από την beta φάση ο ie9 ...  :Wink:

----------


## treli@ris

Καλως  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Κάτι που έχω δει εδώ και κάποια χρόνια...  :Razz: 

Σε κάθε ποστ που αναφέρει πάνω τον τίτλο του θέματος, όταν αυτός ο τίτλος είναι μεγάλος τον κόβει "άσχημα":



Θα μπορούσε να κόβεται με  "..."

----------


## mob

Θα ήθελα να υπάρχει επιλογή για το ποια πμ (προσωπικά μηνύματα) αποστέλνονται με email

Δηλαδή να μπορώ να κόψω κάποια ή όλα τα αυτοματοποιημένα ή επιλογή με φίλτρα.

----------


## cmaniac

Δεν νομιζω οτι το πρωτο θεμα εχει τοσες απαντησεις  :Razz:

----------


## NeK

> Δεν νομιζω οτι το πρωτο θεμα εχει τοσες απαντησεις


Διορθώθηκε, ευχαριστούμε.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=445796

Το video έχει βγει έξω απ' το layout

----------


## ipo

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=445796
> 
> Το video έχει βγει έξω απ' το layout


Μάλλον μπερδεύεται με το εικονίδιο της είδησης. Προσωρινά το έβαλα πιο κάτω.

----------


## 29gk

Γιατι αλλαξε θεση η ενοτητα για τις "Ενημερωσεις ασφαλειας " ? Με ενοχλει η νεα θεση του γιατι ειχα συνηθισει την ενοτητα του Internet, στην τελευταια και ευδιακριτη θεση.

----------


## treli@ris

368ms με το φορουμ  :Crazy:

----------


## mob

Off Topic





> 368ms με το φορουμ


Έχεις πάθει παράκρουση με τα πολλά ping test θέλει να το κοιτάξεις  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έχεις πάθει παράκρουση με τα πολλά ping test θέλει να το κοιτάξεις


Τρελα  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Μολις προσεξα το παρακατω:



Δεν πειραξα ουτε αλλαξα κατι. Εμφανιστηκε τυχαια κατα το ανοιγμα νεου tab.

Δουλευε κανονικα μεχρι τωρα στην b9pre x64

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ctrl + F5

----------


## flamelab

Κάτι θα σκαλίζουν οι γαλαζιοι  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

> Μολις προσεξα το παρακατω:
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν πειραξα ουτε αλλαξα κατι. Εμφανιστηκε τυχαια κατα το ανοιγμα νεου tab.
> 
> Δουλευε κανονικα μεχρι τωρα στην b9pre x64


Εστρωσε τωρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## cranky

Ποιό ήτανε το error, ρε παιδιά ;  :What..?:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ποιό ήτανε το error, ρε παιδιά ;


Το κουμπί

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Οταν παταω πανω στο "επικαιροτητα, γεγονοτα και αποψεις" μεσω της mobile version πεταει αυτο:

"Δεν δημοσιεύτηκε μήνυμα σε αυτό το forum τις τελευταίες -1 ημέρες.
Χρησιμοποιήστε τις παρακάτω επιλογές για να βρείτε παλαιότερα μηνύματα."

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πως γίνετε σχεδόν πάντα να μου βγάζει το μύνημα για τα 25 δευτερόλεπτα που έχει ορίσει ο διαχειριστής και μερικές άλλες φορές να μην το βγάζει. :What..?:

----------


## cranky

Αν έχουν περάσει τα 25 δευτερόλεπτα απο την προηγούμενη αναζήτηση, φυσικό είναι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όχι δεν κατάλαβες , μερικές φορές δεν το βγάζει κάνοντας αναζητήσεις, την μια μετά την άλλη, δηλαδή με διάφορα ένα με δύο δευτερόλεπτα..

----------


## nnn

έχω την εντύπωση πως αν δεν βγάλει αποτέλεσμα δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός

----------


## ranger

> έχω την εντύπωση πως αν δεν βγάλει αποτέλεσμα δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός


 :No no: 
Μια χαρά υπάρχει

----------


## nnn

σε εμένα δεν υπάρχει  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Διακρίνω κάποιον διαχωρισμό ανάμεσα στους "απλούς" χρήστες και την Σωφρονιστική Ομάδα ή είναι η ιδέα μου???  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

μπαααααα  :Razz:

----------


## hemlock

Χμμμ.... :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

στην αρχη


και μετα


το ιδιο σε opera + firefox

----------


## nnn

διαφημίσεις Google είναι αυτά αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## hemlock

> διαφημίσεις Google είναι αυτά αν δεν κάνω λάθος


Ηταν ατυχια της στιγμης 3*n....Αγνοησε το (βασικα δεν υπηρχε τιποτα σε αυτο το σημειο).

----------


## manosdoc

Ένα μικρό zero pixel quirk.  :Razz: 
IE9 RC x64, Windows x64, Tracking Protection on (Personalized list)

----------


## treli@ris

Δε ξερω αν το παρατηρησε καποιος αλλος. Βρηκα το παρακατω με FF beta x64. Δεν αλλαζει με τιποτα!

----------


## Seitman

Ακριβώς το ίδιο θα έδειχνα και εγώ  :Razz: 

(FF 4b11 32bit)

----------


## treli@ris

Το ιδιο πραγμα με ΙΕ 9 RC x32/x64

----------


## subzer0

Τι εγινε ρε παιδια και με έχετε φατσα κάρτα?  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: subzer0 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εκανα μια επεξεργασία μηνύματος γιατί ειδα οτι μου είχε φάει και κάτι άλλο απο κάτω και πλέον τα δείχνει ΟΚ. 
Για δείτε.

----------


## treli@ris

Οχι, δεν αλλαζει κατι. Μονο τα νεα μηνυματα πανω απο το τελευταιο δικο σου φαινονται σωστα.

----------


## Seitman

Σε εμένα ούτε τα επόμενα βγάζει "σωστά" (Burning Skies & jkoukos)

----------


## subzer0

Οντως έτσι είναι.  :Sad: 
Αυτο που λέω εγώ το φτιάχνει μόνο για λίγο. 
Την επόμενη φορά που ξαναμπαινεις ειναι οπως στις φωτογραφίες σας.

----------


## treli@ris

Το ιδιο και με Chrome. Οποτε κατι αλλο παιζει!

----------


## Seitman

Δοκίμασε sub να σβήσεις το quote από το ποστ... Μάλλον κάτι μπλέχτηκε εκεί.

----------


## prodromosfan

τι λετε ρε παιδια;
γιατι με οπερα μου το δειχνει κανονικα.

----------


## subzer0

Τώρα? 
Πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## Seitman

Τζετ  :One thumb up:

----------


## treli@ris

Εισαι ενοχος Νικο  :Cool:

----------


## subzer0

Ή το quote έφταιγε ή το URL. 
Και τα 2 τα πείραξα με την μια αν και θα έπρεπε να τα κάνω ένα-ενα για να δω τι φταίει. 

Εκτος και αν φταιει το iPad.  :Cool:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ή το quote έφταιγε ή το URL. 
> Και τα 2 τα πείραξα με την μια αν και θα έπρεπε να τα κάνω ένα-ενα για να δω τι φταίει. 
> 
> Εκτος και αν φταιει το iPad.


To url ήταν, το διόρθωσες ...  :Wink:

----------


## Seitman

To emoticon hello, έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα?

Δεν εμφανίζεται όταν το εισάγω.

(FF4b11)

----------


## nnn

:hello: 

test

----------


## Seitman

Δε το βλέπω...  :hello:

----------


## cranky

Ούπς !!!
Και σε μένα, τα ίδια κάνει.  :hello:

----------


## treli@ris

παει ψοφησε

adslgr.com/forum *//* forum/images/smilies/hello.gif μηπως φταινε οι 2 καθετες;

----------


## nnn

έχει χαθεί από την βάση, Νεκτάριε

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

το έχει κάποιος σωσμένο ?

----------


## ipo

Αυτό είναι:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum//forum/i...lies/hello.gif

Χάθηκε στον κυβερνοχώρο. Ουάου!  :Razz: 


Edit:
Να το!
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/images/smilies/hello.gif

Είναι στο 'forum', όχι στο 'forum//forum'  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

object not found, το φάγανε τα γκρέμλινς

----------


## cranky



----------


## Seitman

Πάλι "καθάρισες" Θράσο  :Respekt:   :hello:

----------


## cranky

Έχω ειδικό εργαλείο.

----------


## ipo

Σας το δίνω πιο πάνω από τη βάση του adslgr. Πρέπει να σβηστεί το 'forum//forum' στο path και να γίνει 'forum'.

----------


## nnn

it's alive

 :hello: 
 :hello: 

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σας το δίνω πιο πάνω από τη βάση του adslgr. Πρέπει να σβηστεί το 'forum//forum' στο path και να γίνει 'forum'.


προτιμώ πιο δραστικές λύσεις
 :bat:  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Εγώ, το ανέβασα μέσω imageshack.

----------


## subzer0

> παει ψοφησε





> object not found, το φάγανε τα γκρέμλινς


Κλαίω.  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

test :hello: 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Σίγουρα έχει αναφερθεί και παλιότερα αλλά δε θυμάμαι να υπάρχει κάποια απάντηση:

Όταν στέλνω ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα, έχω κανονικά την αναφορά αν διαβάστηκε ή οχι.
Όταν μου απαντήσει όμως ο παραλήπτης και στείλω εκ νέου απάντηση ΔΕΝ υπάρχει αναφορά για το αν διαβάστηκε.

----------


## euri

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, αναφορά ανάγνωσης δεν λαμβάνεις αν απαντήσεις μέσω της γρήγορης απάντησης.  Αν κάνεις "κανονική" απάντηση (δηλαδή πατήσεις το κουμπί απάντηση) τότε θα λάβεις την αναφορά.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, αναφορά ανάγνωσης δεν λαμβάνεις αν απαντήσεις μέσω της γρήγορης απάντησης.  Αν κάνεις "κανονική" απάντηση (δηλαδή πατήσεις το κουμπί απάντηση) τότε θα λάβεις την αναφορά.


Άραγε θα είναι στις καλές του κάποιος μπλέ να το κάνει να λειτουργεί και με τη γρήγορη απάντηση? :Razz:

----------


## mob

Έχει αναφερθεί και παλαιότερα και μάλλον είναι bug του vbulletin.

----------


## nnn

Στον IE9,WIN 7 32bit υπάρχει θέμα με το παραθυράκι των smilies, δεν το εμφανίζει ολόκληρο και δεν δουλεύει η πάνω-κάτω μπάρα.

----------


## treli@ris

Αν περνας το ποντικι πανω απο τα smilies, μετα φευγεις απο το παραθυρο, ξαναγυρισεις μεσα σε αυτο ενω κουνας τη ροδελα τοτε αυτα κατεβαινουν σιγα-σιγα. Βεβαια, αυτο δεν ειναι λυση αλλα κουβεντα να γινεται  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Η εικόνα του συγκεκριμένου thread κάνει overflow:

----------


## GoofyX

Στον Opera 11.10 (Linux, 64-bit) «ξεχυλίζει» το pop-up μενού προς τα δεξιά και εμφανίζει οριζόντια scrollbar:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Στα τελευταία hardware reviews εμφανίζεται και ένα θέμα που μεταφέρθηκε γιατί προφανώς ήταν στο λάθος section

----------


## NeK

Το έδειχνε ακόμα λόγο του ότι το cacheάρει και θέλει λίγη ώρα μέχρι να ανανεωθεί. Τώρα δεν το εμφανίζει.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έγινε merge σ ένα θέμα που άνοιξα.

Αυτή η ενέργεια, στα πλαίσια των moderation actions δε θα έπρεπε να με ενημερώσει με αυτόματο μήνυμα?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Έγινε merge σ ένα θέμα που άνοιξα.
> 
> Αυτή η ενέργεια, στα πλαίσια των moderation actions δε θα έπρεπε να με ενημερώσει με αυτόματο μήνυμα?


Στην συγχώνευση δεν στέλνει αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα, συνήθως αφήνουμε redirect διάρκειας μίας ημέρας αλλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ξέχασα να το κάνω ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Η ώρα στο site πάει 2-3-4 λεπτά μπροστά ή είναι ιδέα μου?

----------


## cranky

Πάει, ναί.

----------


## A_gamer

Ναι, δοκίμασα κι εγώ.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...56&postcount=3

Στα 3λ.

----------


## sdikr

Πάντως η ώρα και σε δορυφόρο, και μέσω ntp time server είναι αυτή που έχει το φόρουμ

----------


## treli@ris

Εγω εχω 1'45" μπροστα το forum.

----------


## mob

> Πάντως η ώρα και σε δορυφόρο, και μέσω ntp time server είναι αυτή που έχει το φόρουμ


Δεν είναι http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=26
Το forum είναι περίπου 3 λεπτά πίσω μπροστά

----------


## ipo

Χρησιμοποιώ αυτό σαν σημείο αναφοράς για την ώρα και φαίνεται ότι το adslgr πάει 3 λεπτά μπροστά.

Π.χ. τώρα είναι 15:57, ενώ στο μήνυμά μου φαίνεται 16:00.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Στη mobile version δεν φαινεται τιποτα στο πεδιο εγγραφη και στο πεδιο συστασεις στα προφιλ των χρηστων.

----------


## tsigarid

Από τον πίνακα ελέγχου μου χάθηκαν τα forums που παρακολουθώ, κάνετε αλλαγές;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Από τον πίνακα ελέγχου μου χάθηκαν τα forums που παρακολουθώ, κάνετε αλλαγές;


Δεν έχει γίνει καμιά αλλαγή.

----------


## tsigarid

> Δεν έχει γίνει καμιά αλλαγή.


Εξακολουθώ πάντως να βλέπω μόνο τα νέα θέματα και τις νέες συζητήσεις που παρακολουθώ, αλλά όχι τα forum...  :Thinking:

----------


## mob

ένα clear cache στο browser δοκίμασες ?

----------


## tsigarid

Τι σχέση έχει η cache με την εμφάνιση ενός table σε μία σελίδα; Δεν είναι εικόνα...

Το δοκίμασα τώρα, δεν έκανε διαφορά.....

----------


## mob

Είπα μήπως και ... μιας κι εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και με τη διαβεβαίωση του EvilHawk πως δεν έχουν γίνει αλλαγές.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Στη mobile version δεν φαινεται τιποτα στο πεδιο εγγραφη και στο πεδιο συστασεις στα προφιλ των χρηστων.


Κανεις?

........Auto merged post: DSLaManiaC πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σίγουρα έχει αναφερθεί και παλιότερα αλλά δε θυμάμαι να υπάρχει κάποια απάντηση:
> 
> Όταν στέλνω ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα, έχω κανονικά την αναφορά αν διαβάστηκε ή οχι.
> Όταν μου απαντήσει όμως ο παραλήπτης και στείλω εκ νέου απάντηση ΔΕΝ υπάρχει αναφορά για το αν διαβάστηκε.


Κανεις*2 ? :ρ

----------


## EvilHawk

Θα τα κοιτάξουμε και τα 2 ...

----------


## NeK

> Στη mobile version δεν φαινεται τιποτα στο πεδιο εγγραφη και στο πεδιο συστασεις στα προφιλ των χρηστων.


Done. :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σίγουρα έχει αναφερθεί και παλιότερα αλλά δε θυμάμαι να υπάρχει κάποια απάντηση:
> 
> Όταν στέλνω ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα, έχω κανονικά την αναφορά αν διαβάστηκε ή οχι.
> Όταν μου απαντήσει όμως ο παραλήπτης και στείλω εκ νέου απάντηση ΔΕΝ υπάρχει αναφορά για το αν διαβάστηκε.


Όσο αφορά το δεύτερο, ή θα πρέπει να πατήσεις το "Απάντηση" για να έχει έτοιμη επιλεγμένη την αναφορά (default checked) ή αν πας από quick reply θα πρέπει να πας σε full επεξεργαστή κειμένου και να επιλέξεις να έρθει αναφορά στην απάντηση σου (default unchecked) ...

........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 20 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Fixed και στο quick reply, η αναφορά ανάγνωσης έγινε default ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Done.





> Όσο αφορά το δεύτερο, ή θα πρέπει να πατήσεις το "Απάντηση" για να έχει έτοιμη επιλεγμένη την αναφορά (default checked) ή αν πας από quick reply θα πρέπει να πας σε full επεξεργαστή κειμένου και να επιλέξεις να έρθει αναφορά στην απάντηση σου (default unchecked) ...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 20 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Fixed και στο quick reply, η αναφορά ανάγνωσης έγινε default ...


Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Νεκταριε σου χω αλλο ένα:ρ

Στην ιδια σελιδα του mobile, λεει στο προφιλ μου:

Μηνύματα Συνολικά μηνύματα: 6744 ( μηνύματα ανά ημέρα).

Δε λεει ποσα μηνυματα/ημερα.

----------


## NeK

> Νεκταριε σου χω αλλο ένα:ρ
> 
> Στην ιδια σελιδα του mobile, λεει στο προφιλ μου:
> 
> Μηνύματα Συνολικά μηνύματα: 6744 ( μηνύματα ανά ημέρα).
> 
> Δε λεει ποσα μηνυματα/ημερα.



Done και αυτό!  :Smile:

----------


## blade_

την καλησπερα μου..εδω κ λιγο καιρο συνηθως,καθως πληκτρολογω μια απαντηση σε καποιο θεμα,αργει υπερβολικα η πληκτρολογηση

συμβαινει και απο 2 υπολογιστες που μπαινω και μονο στο adslgr φυσικα...καμια ιδεα?

----------


## cranky

Πρίν αρχίσεις να απαντάς, ανανέωσε τη σελίδα με Ctrl + F5 (καθαρίζει και την cache).

----------


## blade_

δοκιμαστηκε..δεν αλλαξες κατι,ευχαριστω  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> την καλησπερα μου..εδω κ λιγο καιρο συνηθως,καθως πληκτρολογω μια απαντηση σε καποιο θεμα,αργει υπερβολικα η πληκτρολογηση
> 
> συμβαινει και απο 2 υπολογιστες που μπαινω και μονο στο adslgr φυσικα...καμια ιδεα?


Στον task manager τι βλέπεις; (cpu usage)  στο κάνει με όλους τους browser;
το ποιο πιθανό είναι να το κάνει με κάποιο flash

----------


## blade_

στον τασκ του chromium μου βγαζει οντως οτι το adslgr τρωει πολυ περισσοτερη μνημη κ cpu αποτι οποιοδηποτε αλλο tab

----------


## sdikr

> στον τασκ του chromium μου βγαζει οντως οτι το adslgr τρωει πολυ περισσοτερη μνημη κ cpu αποτι οποιοδηποτε αλλο tab


Συγνώμη αλλά δεν έχω chromium Να δοκιμάσω,  έχει αυτός κάποιο block για flash κλπ; αν ναι δοκίμασε να κάνεις Block κάποια

----------


## blade_

εχει αλλα δε βλεπω να βελτιωθηκε κατι...μολις το εγκατεστησα..πραγματικα δε μπορω να το εξηγησω...γραφω γραφω κ φαινονται τα γραμματα μαζεμενα μετα 1-2 δευτερα

το ιδιο συμβαινει και με το scrolling ,αργη αποκριση

----------


## cranky

Μήπως έχεις ασύρματο ποντικοπληκτρολόγιο ;

----------


## blade_

μπα οχι,συμβαινει ειτε απο λαπτοπ ειτε απο σταθερο..δε μπηκα απο καναν ξενο υπολογιστη για να δοκιμασω αλλα οι δυο δικοι μου,δειχνουν το προβλημα..

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει μόνο στον chromium η συμβαίνει και σε άλλους browsers;  :Thinking:

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ με ff 5, δεν έχω τέτοια συμπτώματα.

----------


## blade_

ειναι πιθανον...μολις μπηκα με ie και βλεπω τσουλαει κανονικα..θα δοκιμασω κ με firefox γιατι δε το κανει παντα στον chromium...

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

επισης κατι που μου εκανε απο παντα στον chromium ειναι οτι στην αρχικη σελιδα του φορουμ,οταν κατεβαινα τερμα κατω κολλουσε για 2 δευτερολεπτα κ μετα μπορουσες να επιλεξεις καποιο υποφορουμ απ τα τελευταια...τοσο buggy να ειναι o chromium μονο με το adsl?

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν μπορούμε να αναπαράγουμε το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεται, δοκίμασα με 4 διαφορετικούς browsers δεν συνάντησα παρόμοια προβλήματα.

----------


## blade_

το φανταζομαι..παρεμπιπτοντως μολις περασα στο λαπτοπ και το προβλημα παραμενει

----------


## cmaniac

Αν και δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει, με Chrome, μου θυμίζει ένα bug που είχε εμφανιστεί πριν 2-3 χρόνια με firefox και κολλούσε το Quick Reply..

----------


## Dark-Side

Μήπως έχεις εγκατεστημένη την επέκταση SmoothScrolling?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Οταν απο την εκδοση για κινητο παταω ΠΑΝΩ σε καποια ενοτητα, πχ πανω στο "Επικαιροτητα, γεγονοτα και αποψεις" βγαζει παντα αυτο:




> Δεν δημοσιεύτηκε μήνυμα σε αυτό το forum τις τελευταίες -1 ημέρες. Χρησιμοποιήστε τις παρακάτω επιλογές για να βρείτε παλαιότερα μηνύματα.

----------


## mob

Κι εγω το ίδιο βλέπω, παράξενο

----------


## Vtester

να ρωτήσω κάτι , βλέπουμε ένα νήμα χωρίς να είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι και θέλουμε να απαντήσουμε άρα κάνουμε σύνδεση , δεν θα έπρεπε να γυρνάει στο νήμα που είμασταν ; γιατί τώρα πάει στο κεντρικό.

----------


## gds

Παρατηρώ ότι πάνω από το "Το Προφίλ Μου" εμφανίζεται , όχι συνέχεια, μια άσπρη κουκκίδα. Με την ανανέωση συνήθως χάνεται. Παραθέτω το prtsc.

----------


## Dark-Side

> Παρατηρώ ότι πάνω από το "Το Προφίλ Μου" εμφανίζεται , όχι συνέχεια, μια άσπρη κουκκίδα. Με την ανανέωση συνήθως χάνεται. Παραθέτω το prtsc.


Αν απενεργοποιήσεις το adblock θα χαθεί :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> να ρωτήσω κάτι , βλέπουμε ένα νήμα χωρίς να είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι και θέλουμε να απαντήσουμε άρα κάνουμε σύνδεση , δεν θα έπρεπε να γυρνάει στο νήμα που είμασταν ; γιατί τώρα πάει στο κεντρικό.


Αν πατήσετε παράθεση και κάνετε login θα σας πάει στο θέμα που είσαστε ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Γιατί ενώ έχω αγνοήσει το "Ερυθρόλευκη στρατιά" (και τα συναφή ενδιαφέροντα θέματα) αυτό συνεχίζει να εμφανίζεται στο iSpy?

----------


## tsigarid

Γιατί δεν μπορείς να τα κρύψεις από εκεί, το ίδιο είχα ρωτήσει πριν πολύ καιρό... Θα ήταν ωραία πραγματικά να κρυφτούν τα θέματα που αγνοούμε και από το iSpy

----------


## cranky

Τα μηνύματα στο vaispy, είναι όπως μπαίνουν στο φόρουμ, live.

Δεν φιλτράρονται απο τις προτιμήσεις καθενός μας.

Έτσι το έχω αντιληφθεί *εγώ*, και *δεν ξέρω* αν είναι αυτός ο λόγος αδυναμίας απόκρυψης κάποιων μηνυμάτων.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Προφανώς και είναι εφικτό το φιλτράρισμα...

Ίσως να μη γίνεται για λόγους φόρτου..

Δηλαδή για κάθε ανανέωση, θα πρέπει για τον καθένα μας, να τσεκάρει πριν από κάθε δημοσίευση αν το θέμα ανήκει στη λίστα ignore και μετά να το προβάλλει ή όχι.

Αυτό αν το πολλαπλασιάσεις x100 users για παράδειγμα, βγαίνει αρκετά.

Απ την άλλη, θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα caching στα ignore preferences που να ανανεώνεται μια φορά στο τόσο πχ.. :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Γιατί ενώ έχω αγνοήσει το "Ερυθρόλευκη στρατιά" (και τα συναφή ενδιαφέροντα θέματα) αυτό συνεχίζει να εμφανίζεται στο iSpy?





> Γιατί δεν μπορείς να τα κρύψεις από εκεί, το ίδιο είχα ρωτήσει πριν πολύ καιρό... Θα ήταν ωραία πραγματικά να κρυφτούν τα θέματα που αγνοούμε και από το iSpy





> Τα μηνύματα στο vaispy, είναι όπως μπαίνουν στο φόρουμ, live.
> 
> Δεν φιλτράρονται απο τις προτιμήσεις καθενός μας.
> 
> Έτσι το έχω αντιληφθεί *εγώ*, και *δεν ξέρω* αν είναι αυτός ο λόγος αδυναμίας απόκρυψης κάποιων μηνυμάτων.





> Προφανώς και είναι εφικτό το φιλτράρισμα...
> 
> Ίσως να μη γίνεται για λόγους φόρτου..
> 
> Δηλαδή για κάθε ανανέωση, θα πρέπει για τον καθένα μας, να τσεκάρει πριν από κάθε δημοσίευση αν το θέμα ανήκει στη λίστα ignore και μετά να το προβάλλει ή όχι.
> 
> Αυτό αν το πολλαπλασιάσεις x100 users για παράδειγμα, βγαίνει αρκετά.
> 
> Απ την άλλη, θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα caching στα ignore preferences που να ανανεώνεται μια φορά στο τόσο πχ..



Δοκιμάστε τώρα, φιλτράρει τα sub-forums & τα threads που έχετε ορίσει ότι αγνοείτε, μόλις το διόρθωσε ο Νεκτάριος ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zus

Αν πατήσω Go to first new post σε οποιοδήποτε topic, τη στιγμή που έχω αδιάβαστες πολλές σελίδες θα με πάει όπως πρέπει άλλωστε, στο πρώτο μη διαβασμένο post.

Αν όμως από τις 4 αδιάβαστες σελίδες του θέματος, εγώ διαβάσω τις 2, την επόμενη φορά που θα πατήσω Go to first new post, θα πηδήξει τις 2 που δεν έχω διαβάσει, και θα με βγάλει στο τελευταίο post του θέματος.

Go to first new post --> Πορτοκαλί τετραγωνάκι.

----------


## Seitman

Είδα ότι στο Visitor log information του vBStatistic, δεν υπάρχουν σαν browser oι chrome & ΙΕ9  :Innocent:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αν πατήσω Go to first new post σε οποιοδήποτε topic, τη στιγμή που έχω αδιάβαστες πολλές σελίδες θα με πάει όπως πρέπει άλλωστε, στο πρώτο μη διαβασμένο post.
> 
> Αν όμως από τις 4 αδιάβαστες σελίδες του θέματος, εγώ διαβάσω τις 2, την επόμενη φορά που θα πατήσω Go to first new post, θα πηδήξει τις 2 που δεν έχω διαβάσει, και θα με βγάλει στο τελευταίο post του θέματος.
> 
> Go to first new post --> Πορτοκαλί τετραγωνάκι.


Δουλεύει όπως πρέπει ...

----------


## Zus

> Δουλεύει όπως πρέπει ...


Πλέον, ή συμβαίνει μόνο σε μένα?

----------


## EvilHawk

Για όλο τον κόσμο, πατάς και ανοίγει το θέμα στο πρώτο μη διαβασμένο μήνυμα μέχρι ότι καινούργιο υπάρχει εκείνη την στιγμή, όταν το ξαναπατήσεις θα ξεκινήσει από εκεί που σταμάτησε ...

----------


## Zus

Με την καμία. Τη δεύτερη φορά με πετάει στο τέλος του topic.

Θα ετοιμάσω βιντεάκι με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## EvilHawk

Το "εκεί που σταμάτησε" είναι το τελευταίο μήνυμα της σελίδας που διάβασες (mark thread read) ή το αμέσως επόμενο καινούργιο αν υπάρχει ...

----------


## nothing

> Με την καμία. Τη δεύτερη φορά με πετάει στο τέλος του topic.
> 
> Θα ετοιμάσω βιντεάκι με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.


με το συγκεκριμενο (διοτι εμενα ετσι με βολευει να διαβαζω ολο το forum) ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα...
παντα με παει στο αμεσως καινουργιο ποστ που εχει κανει καποιος...

αν τωρα υπαρχουν πολλες σελιδες πχ αδιαβαστες 4 που λες και διαβασεις τις 2 πρωτες (δηλαδη διαβασεις 1,2 και χωρις να πας στην τριτη) και πατησεις πχ forum και μετα επιστρεψεις θα σε βγαλει στην τριτη σελιδα απο τις 4 που λεγαμε...

ειναι τσεκαρισμενο πολλακις...  :Smile: 

προσοχη σε κατι χαζο αλλα μπορει να μην το προσεξες : αν μπεις σε μια σελιδα και φορτωθει ασχετως αν δεν την διαβασεις και πατησες μετα να φυγεις τοτε η σελιδα σημειωνεται διαβασμενη,
στο παραδειγμα που ειπαμε αν ειχες πατησει και φορτωθηκε η 3η σελιδα ασχετως αν δε διαβασες τιποτα και εφυγες αμεσως τοτε την επομενη φορα που θα μπεις θα σε παει κατευθειαν στην 4 γιατι η 3η θεωρειται διαβασμενη...

----------


## Zus

Όχι σίγουρα δεν φορτώθηκε η 3η σελίδα. Το τσέκαρα και εγώ αρκετές φορές. Ίσως είναι κάποιο bug που επηρεάζεται από τα πόσα post έχουν γίνει στο θέμα, ή από το γεγονός ότι είμαι subscribed σε αυτά ή οτιδήποτε.

Μόλις είμαι σε φάση θα φτιάξω ένα βιντεάκι με αναπαραγωγή της κατάστασης.

----------


## prodromosfan

σημερα σαν να ψιλοαργεί ο server;  :Thinking: 
πολλες σελιδες σταματαει να μου τις φορτωνει 
και θελει refresh. 

Λογικά θα έλεγα ότι είναι η σύνδεσή μου αλλά τα κάνει μονο στο φορουμ 
και οχι σε άλλες σελίδες. 


μεχρι και αυτο το μηνυμα δεν μου το δεχτηκε με την πρωτη φορά που πατησα το υποβολή  :Sad:

----------


## Seitman

Μου έκανε και εμένα κάτι τέτοια σήμερα πριν καμιά ωρίτσα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μόνο αργεί?
Εγώ δε μπορώ να πλοηγηθώ από χθες τη νύχτα.

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ "έστρωσα". Μια χαρά είναι τώρα.

----------


## NeK

Όντως υπάρχει κάποιο δικτυακό πρόβλημα αυτές τις ώρες το οποίο και το κοιτάμε. Κάντε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί.

----------


## nnn

packet loss η Xlhost πάλι ?

----------


## mob

> packet loss η Xlhost πάλι ?


Πράγματι κάτι δε πάει καλά.



```
>ping adslgr.com

Pinging adslgr.com [173.45.101.34] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=53
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=162ms TTL=53
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 173.45.101.34:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 160ms, Maximum = 163ms, Average = 161ms

>tracert adslgr.com

Tracing route to adslgr.com [173.45.101.34]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  clearos.net.lan [10.1.10.50]
  2    96 ms    99 ms    99 ms  router.net.lan [192.168.1.254]
  3    14 ms    13 ms    13 ms  80.106.108.20
  4    13 ms    13 ms    13 ms  80.106.229.193
  5    14 ms    15 ms    16 ms  athe-crsb-athe7609b-2.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.227.141]
  6    17 ms    15 ms    15 ms  xe-0-0-1.0-t1601.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.5]
  7    63 ms    63 ms    63 ms  62.75.4.102
  8    88 ms    69 ms    69 ms  67.17.194.149
  9   144 ms   145 ms   149 ms  LAG5-10G.csr2.DCA3.gblx.net [67.16.149.157]
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11   150 ms   150 ms   150 ms  enet.ethernet7-2.ar7.dca3.gblx.net [208.49.147.142]
 12   160 ms     *      234 ms  ten7-2.core-2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.134]
 13   162 ms     *        *     vl4080.pe-11.xlhost.com [206.222.25.190]
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16   160 ms   160 ms   160 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [173.45.101.34]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## psyxakias

> packet loss η Xlhost πάλι ?


Kάποιος την κακομελετούσε xθες σε συνομιλία με τον Νεκτάριο.  :Whistle:

----------


## DreamAxe

Κι εγώ έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με την σελίδα απο χθές.

Καμία απώλεια πακέτως όμως

*Spoiler:*






Pinging www.adslgr.com [173.45.101.34] with 1024 bytes of data:

Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=179ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=177ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=177ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=177ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=177ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=177ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=179ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=177ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=180ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=180ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=177ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=186ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=177ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=177ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=178ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=1024 time=177ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 173.45.101.34:
    Packets: Sent = 35, Received = 35, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 177ms, Maximum = 186ms, Average = 178ms
Control-C




Μετά απο πολλή ώρα κατάφερα να φτάσω ως εδώ για να γράψω για το πρόβλημα

----------


## DaveMurray

Τα ίδια και από εμένα όσον αφορά την σελίδα και τα προβλήματα που εξακολουθούν μέχρι και τώρα...

Θα ισχύουν και στο streaming του radio η όχι ;

Edit: [ να το διατυπώσω καλύτερα. Τα δικτυακά αυτά προβλήματα θα επηρεάσουν το streaming του radio μας ; ]

----------


## NeK

Επηρεάζουν τα πάντα δυστυχώς. Το ερευνούν εν τω μεταξύ οι υπεύθυνοι του δικτύου.

........Auto merged post: Νεκτάριος πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Με ειδοποίησαν ότι αποκαταστήσαν το πρόβλημα. Μπορείτε και εσείς να το επιβεβαιώσετε;

----------


## pyautg

Εδώ και κάποια λεπτά φαίνεται εντάξει.

----------


## DaveMurray

Φαίνεται να πηγαίνει όπως πρέπει. Μερικά λεπτά ακόμα browsing για να είμαστε και πιο πολύ σίγουροι  :Smile: 

-----

Με αγαπούν οι τεχνικοί  :Yahooooo:  θα κάνω την εκπομπή μου κανονικά  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τα ίδια και από εμένα όσον αφορά την σελίδα και τα προβλήματα που εξακολουθούν μέχρι και τώρα...
> 
> Θα ισχύουν και στο streaming του radio η όχι ;
> 
> Edit: [ να το διατυπώσω καλύτερα. Τα δικτυακά αυτά προβλήματα θα επηρεάσουν το streaming του radio μας ; ]


το streaming κατά παράξενο τρόπο δεν παρουσίασε προβλήματα ...  :Wink:

----------


## DaveMurray

Μάλιστα, τοσο το καλύτερο, εξαρχής δεν είχε προβλήματα τότε  :Smile: 

----

Το site φαίνεται να πηγαίνει σφαίρα όπως συνήθως, όπως πάντα...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μια χαρά είναι τώρα, χθες πολύ αργά το βράδυ και τις πρωινές ώρες δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ αλλα τώρα είναι μια χαρά...

----------


## cranky

Kι' εγώ, τσάμπα έβριζα τη Forthnet.  :Wall:

----------


## prodromosfan

ποτε δεν πανε χαμενα στη 4net  :Razz: 

κατι ψιλα εχει ακόμα αλλά σε καμια περιπτωση με τα πρωινά.

----------


## DaveMurray

Off Topic


		Η forthnet είναι μια χαρά, βρε φθονεροί αντίπαλοι της  :Crazy:   :Razz: 



Edit: [ αρχίζουν ξανά σιγά σιγά τα συμπτώματα προβλήματα του χθες και σήμερα ]

----------


## Zus

Πριν λίγο έφαγε ένα timeout.

----------


## cranky

Tώρα, απο Conn-x, κανένα πρόβλημα.  :Thumbs up:

----------


## blade_

hello  :Smile: 

εδω κ μερικες μερες δε μου λειτουργει το πληκτρο εναποθεσης link  :Razz: 

λειτουργει μονο οταν επιλεξω "απαντηση"

συναντησε καποιος κατι παρομοιο? :Thinking:

----------


## Seitman

Hard refresh δοκίμασες; 
Ctrl-F5 για Firefox, IE & Chrome, Shift-F5 για Opera

----------


## EvilHawk

Κάνε hard refresh (CTRL+F5) στον browser σου ...

----------


## blade_

ναι...δεν πιανει..

----------


## manosdoc

Παρατηρώ ένα πρόβλημα όταν πάω να γράψω που εμφανίζεται μόνο όταν έχω Content Filtering On σε IE9.
Γράφω αλλά μου λέει ότι το μήνυμα είναι πολύ σύντομο σαν να μην είχα γράψει τίποτε.
Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να το κλείσω, δεν επιθυμώ δηλαδή.
tip: Μπορεί να μου επιτρέπει να γράψω κείμενο αλλά δεν αφήνει smilies να προσθέσω.
Για να γράψω αυτήν την απάντηση προσωρινά έκλεισα το Tracking Protection.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παρατηρώ ένα πρόβλημα όταν πάω να γράψω που εμφανίζεται μόνο όταν έχω Content Filtering On σε IE9.
> Γράφω αλλά μου λέει ότι το μήνυμα είναι πολύ σύντομο σαν να μην είχα γράψει τίποτε.
> Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να το κλείσω, δεν επιθυμώ δηλαδή.
> tip: Μπορεί να μου επιτρέπει να γράψω κείμενο αλλά δεν αφήνει smilies να προσθέσω.
> Για να γράψω αυτήν την απάντηση προσωρινά έκλεισα το Tracking Protection.


Why do some webpages look incorrect in Internet Explorer 9?

----------


## manosdoc

> Why do some webpages look incorrect in Internet Explorer 9?


Αυτό το γνωρίζω. Η φάση είναι πως το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει με το heuristic mode set στο 3. Δεν έχω κάποια list. Δηλαδή πρόκειται για κοινό pattern που εντοπίζει σε >=3
Anyway, δεν έχω και επιλογή, οπότε το απενεργοποιώ.

----------


## tsigarid

Άλλαξα το e-mail μου και μου ήρθε mail επιβεβαίωσης. Έκανα κλικ στο link και η ενεργοποίηση έγινε κανονικά, αλλά είχα μια ειδοποίηση με κόκκινα γράμματα πάνω δεξιά ότι η θυρίδα μου είναι γεμάτη 100%. Μόλις πήγα σε κάποια άλλη σελίδα η ειδοποίηση χάθηκε και η θυρίδα μου ασφαλώς δεν είναι 100% γεμάτη, άρα false alarm. Ίσως θέλετε να του ρίξετε μια ματιά  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: tsigarid πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επίσης, στο mail επιβεβαίωσης λέει τα παρακάτω, που απαιτούν διόρθωση:



> <a href="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx">Χρήστες AOL Users κάντε κλικ εδώ για ενεργοποίηση</a>

----------


## EvilHawk

> Άλλαξα το e-mail μου και μου ήρθε mail επιβεβαίωσης. Έκανα κλικ στο link και η ενεργοποίηση έγινε κανονικά, αλλά είχα μια ειδοποίηση με κόκκινα γράμματα πάνω δεξιά ότι η θυρίδα μου είναι γεμάτη 100%. Μόλις πήγα σε κάποια άλλη σελίδα η ειδοποίηση χάθηκε και η θυρίδα μου ασφαλώς δεν είναι 100% γεμάτη, άρα false alarm. Ίσως θέλετε να του ρίξετε μια ματιά


Μέχρι να γίνει η επιβεβαίωση ήσουν σε άλλο user group που έχει μικρότερο quota στα προσωπικά μηνύματα ...  :Wink:

----------


## tsigarid

> Μέχρι να γίνει η επιβεβαίωση ήσουν σε άλλο user group που έχει μικρότερο quota στα προσωπικά μηνύματα ...


Αυτό φαντάστηκα και εγώ  :Smile:

----------


## lak100

εμενα εχθες που μπηκα ξαφνικα μου εγραφε οτι πρεπει να επιβεβαιωσω το e-mail πραγμα που ειχα κανει το 2007 οταν γραφτηκα εδω. το εκανα και τωρα μου που εχασα τα αστερια μου :Sad:

----------


## EvilHawk

> εμενα εχθες που μπηκα ξαφνικα μου εγραφε οτι πρεπει να επιβεβαιωσω το e-mail πραγμα που ειχα κανει το 2007 οταν γραφτηκα εδω. το εκανα και τωρα μου που εχασα τα αστερια μου


Δεν είναι bug, to παλιό email σας δεν ήταν σε ισχύ και τα αστεράκια, είχατε μεταφερθεί αυτόματα σε ειδικό user group, διορθώθηκαν μετά την διόρθωση και νέα επιβεβαίωση του email σας.

----------


## george123

Για κοιτάξτε το παρακαλώ.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Για κοιτάξτε το παρακαλώ.


Στείλτε μου με προσωπικό μήνυμα τον σύνδεσμο που παρουσίασε το πρόβλημα αυτό.

----------


## george123

Δε το βρίσκω τώρα. Μπορείτε να κοιτάξετε στα μητρώα του server;

----------


## senkradvii

Αν και offtopic, παίρνω αυτό το μήνυμα πριν που προσπάθησα να ανεβάσω 4 εικόνες μαζί. Προσπάθησα 3 φορές. Τι παίζει;

----------


## euri

Ενδέχεται το μέγεθος κάποιου από τα αρχεία να είναι εκτός ορίων.

----------


## senkradvii

> Ενδέχεται το μέγεθος κάποιου από τα αρχεία να είναι εκτός ορίων.


Όλες τις φωτογραφίες τις πέρασα μετά μια μια και όλα πήγαν μια χαρά.

----------


## thanoolhs

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το σωστο σημειο, αλλα σας το παραθετω :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Έχει ενημερωθεί ο Νεκτάριος και θα το φτιάξει  :Wink:

----------


## Zus

Έβαλαν και τα ονόματα ανάποδα. Άκου εκεί Ελίνα Russia και Κούνιαμπελλα Greece  :ROFL:

----------


## Seitman

Ρε παιδιά μόνο σε εμένα δεν αλλάζει το avatar ή συμβαίνει και σε άλλον;  :What..?: 


To σβήνω, το ξαναφορτώνω, άδειασα cache αλλά δεν...  :Hammered:

----------


## EvilHawk

Αλλάζεις εικόνα προφίλ και όχι το avatar, θα βρεις την σχετική επιλογή πιο κάτω στο user control panel ...

----------


## Seitman

Ουπς...  :Embarassed: 

Μάλλον χρειάζομαι και άλλον καφέ.  :Sorry:

----------


## mob

Μη το αλλάζεις, θα 'ρθουν Χριστούγεννα ξανά  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## senkradvii

> Μη το αλλάζεις, θα 'ρθουν Χριστούγεννα ξανά


Eμπρός στον δρόμο που χάραξε ο KLG!  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μη το αλλάζεις, θα 'ρθουν Χριστούγεννα ξανά


Προς τι το σατανικό smilie;  :Razz:

----------


## hemlock

Χμμμ...Απο τα Screenshots φαίνεται οτι συνυπάρχει και το οριζόντιο Postbit Και το κάθετο...Προεπιλεγμένο έχω το οριζόντιο...Το θεώρησα Bug (????).

----------


## ipo

Μήπως στη μία περίπτωση δεν είχες κάνει login;

----------


## hemlock

> Μήπως στη μία περίπτωση δεν είχες κάνει login;


Οχι...Λογκαρισμενος και στις δυο περιπτωσεις (το επιβεβαιωσα παλι). :Thinking: 
Tωρα σαν extra infos ...Win7 64 bit home,FF 9.0.1.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Mήπως ήταν οδηγός; Νομίζω στους οδηγούς μονο έτσι τα βγάζει.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Mήπως ήταν οδηγός; Νομίζω στους οδηγούς μονο έτσι τα βγάζει.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## hemlock

> 


Χμμμ είχα την εντύπωση οτι θα ήταν global ρύθμιση το οριζόντιο postbit... :Thinking: 
Καλώς.

----------


## nothing

το ανεβαζω τυπικα μονο και μονο επειδη ετυχε χωρις να ξερω το γιατι...
δεν μου εχει ξανατυχει ποτε σε μηνυμα που εχει video...

ανοιξα και ενα ακομη thread για σιγουρια και δεν εχει θεμα...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> το ανεβαζω τυπικα μονο και μονο επειδη ετυχε χωρις να ξερω το γιατι...
> δεν μου εχει ξανατυχει ποτε σε μηνυμα που εχει video...
> 
> ανοιξα και ενα ακομη thread για σιγουρια και δεν εχει θεμα...


Μου εγινε και εμένα, νόμιζα οτι εγώ είχα το πρόβλημα, αλλα τελικά ειναι οντως κάποιο bug.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μου εγινε και εμένα, νόμιζα οτι εγώ είχα το πρόβλημα, αλλα τελικά ειναι οντως κάποιο bug.


Έχει να κάνει με την μορφοποίηση του κειμένου και είναι γνωστό...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παντως τώρα που ξαναπήγα στο συγκεκριμένο τοπικ δεν το ξαναέβγαλε έτσι...

----------


## man with no name

Θέλω την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας.Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση που να μου δίνει την δυνατότητα όταν ανοίγω νέα καρτέλα για να διαβάσω κάποιο θέμα να με πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στο τελευταίο post που διάβασα πριν μια ώρα,ώστε να συνεχίσω από εκεί και κάτω;

----------


## cranky

Ναί, είναι το τετραγωνάκι με πορτοκαλί περίγραμμα, στα αριστερά απο τον τίτλο του θέματος.

----------


## senkradvii

Ή αλλιώς αυτό εδώ.  :Wink:

----------


## man with no name

Οκ σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Παντως τώρα που ξαναπήγα στο συγκεκριμένο τοπικ δεν το ξαναέβγαλε έτσι...


Ναι έγινε αλλαγή στη μορφοποίηση...

----------


## Seitman

Σήμερα παρατήρησα κάτι.
Όταν πάω να στείλω ΡΜ, δεν εμφανίζεται το text box παρά μόνο αν κάνω κλικ στη αλλαγή κατάστασης επεξεργαστή κειμένου.  :headscratch: 




A! To ίδιο παρατήρησα και αν κάνω απάντηση και όχι γρήγορη απάντηση.

Τρέχω FF10, win 7 32bit. Έχω δοκιμάσει και ctrl-f5 και άδειασμα cache και επανεκκίνηση με απενεργοποιημένα τα πρόσθετα.

Edit: [ Με opera, κανένα πρόβλημα. Οπότε μάλλον είναι τοπικά σε εμένα το πρόβλημα. Καμιά ιδέα κανείς;  ]

----------


## prodromosfan

> Καμιά ιδέα κανείς;


Xρησιμοποίησε Opera  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Δε μου αρέσει. Είμαι του ροκ εγώ  :Razz: 

"Παίζοντας" με τις ρυθμίσεις, διαπίστωσα ότι δεν δουλεύει ο WYSIWYG επεξεργαστής. Αν επιλέξω τον κοινό επεξεργαστή δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

Edit: [ Problem solved με τη δημιουργία από την αρχή άλλου προφίλ στη φώφη. ]

----------


## nothing

καθαρα επειδη ετυχε τωρα ρωταω :

υπαρχει θεμα με την φορτωση των σελιδων και σε αλλους?
διοτι ειμαι σε ενα σπιτι μιας φιλης και κανει κανα λεπτο να φορτωσει η καθε σελιδα ενω ολα τα υπολοιπα site φορτωνουν κανονικα και γενικα η γραμμη της ειναι χωρις καθολου φορτο αυτη τη στιγμη...

με παραξενεψε οτι το κανει μονο στο adslgr...
τελος παντων πιο πολυ το ανεφερα διοτι μου εκανε εντυπωση πως μου το κανει μονο για εδω...

καλη συνεχεια!  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: nothing πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

βασικα μολις δοκιμασα μεσω κινητου με 3g και φορτωνει κανονικα οποτε κατι γαματο κανει το δικτυο της wind προφανως....

----------


## senkradvii

Παιδιά εδώ και 2 μέρες με έχει πετάξει από συνδεδεμένος 2 φορές, ενώ έχω δηλώσει να με θυμάται κάθε φορά που συνδέομαι, χωρίς λόγο.

Χρησιμοποιώ τον chromium.

----------


## avafeiadis

> Παιδιά εδώ και 2 μέρες με έχει πετάξει από συνδεδεμένος 2 φορές, ενώ έχω δηλώσει να με θυμάται κάθε φορά που συνδέομαι, χωρίς λόγο.
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώ τον chromium.


Ακριβώς, και μένα με πέταξε αρκετές φορές. Χρησιμοποιώ τον Firefox 10. Υπέθεσα ότι φταίει αυτό: κάτι με το νέο firefox...

----------


## NeK

Μην ανησυχείτε, ήταν κάποιες αλλαγές που κάναμε εμείς γιαυτό και σας "πέταξε" έξω.

----------


## Seitman

Είπα και εγώ...

----------


## George978

παταω να ποσταρω και ειτε μου βγαζει οτι εχω ποσταρει 2 φορες ειτε κανει σαν να κλεινει η σελιδα και ξανανοιγει

----------


## tsigarid

Και εμένα το ίδιο...

----------


## cranky

Το ίδιο και σε μένα, δύο φορές μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## 8anos

συμβαινει  οταν χρησιμοποιώ την "Γρηγορη Απάντηση"

........Auto merged post: 8anos πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ενω εχει δημοσιευτεί η απάντηση βγάζει το μηνυμα




> Μας συγχωρείτε! Ο διαχειριστής έχει ορίσει ότι έχετε τη δυνατότητα να υποβάλετε νέο μήνυμα κάθε 30 δευτερόλεπτα. Δοκιμάστε ξανά μετά από 30 δευτερόλεπτα!


χρομ και οπερα

----------


## George978

με φιφη εγω

----------


## cranky

> συμβαινει  οταν χρησιμοποιώ την "Γρηγορη Απάντηση"


Σωστός.  :One thumb up: 
Με FF, κι' εγώ.

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Επιβεβαιωνω και εγω ...

----------


## EvilHawk

Πρέπει να είναι οκ τώρα ...

----------


## George978

ναι, εφτιαξε

----------


## senkradvii

Mάλλον κάτι δεν πήγε καλά εδώ..

----------


## euri

Διορθώθηκε.  Το πρόβλημα ήταν στους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες σε ένα url.

----------


## cranky

Πώς έγινε αυτό ;  :headscratch: 

Δεν θα έπρεπε να βγάλει κάτι σαν «Object not found!» ή «Error 404» ;;

----------


## Tiven

Firefox 10 όταν πάω να αξιολογήσω κάποιο θέμα μου πετάει:

*Δεν συμπληρώσατε το απαιτούμενο πεδίο: <em>ipaddress</em>.*

----------


## EvilHawk

Χμμμ το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο browser αλλά ότι χρησιμοποιείς ipv6, θα το κοιτάξουμε ...

----------


## Tiven

χεχε το φαντάστηκα 

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## 29gk

Προσπαθω να αλλαξω το κειμενακι που εμφανιζεται κατω απο το nickname μου, αλλα επιλεγοντας "αποθηκευση" στο τελος της σελιδας, μου εμφανιζει το μηνυμα :

_Δεν συμπληρώσατε το απαιτούμενο πεδίο: Πάροχος Διαδικτύου._

και δεν παιρνει τις αλλαγες, ακομα κι αν δωσω παροχο στο συγκεκριμενο πεδιο


*AKYΡΟ !! Επαιξε τελικα.*

----------


## Seitman

:headscratch:

----------


## mob

Κάτι λεπτομέρειες που κοιτάς, τι σε χαλάει μήπως ότι κανονικά θα έπρεπε να λέει Τσικνοπαρασκευή*   :Thinking: 

*

*Spoiler:*




			Η Παρασκευή την επόμενη βδομάδα μετά την Τσικνοπέμπτη (κινητή εορτή για τα μέλη του adslgr forum)

 :onetooth:

----------


## nnn

:Laughing: 
δεν είχε ενημερωθεί με τις κινητές γιορτές το ημερολόγιο, το κοιτάζω τώρα

----------


## Zus

Δεν φαίνεται το preview της εικόνας. Μόνο με κλικ ξανά πάνω της.

----------


## senkradvii

Πριν λίγο πήρα αυτό.



Τυχαίο σκαλωματάκι να υποθέσω;

----------


## flamelab

Nαι ναι !

----------


## nnn

well
Windows phone+IE αντί να σε πάει στο πρώτο μη διαβασμένο μήνυμα, σε αφήνει στην αρχή της σελίδας (mobile)

----------


## nm96027

> well
> Windows phone+IE αντί να σε πάει στο πρώτο μη διαβασμένο μήνυμα, σε αφήνει στην αρχή της σελίδας (mobile)


Εεεμμμ, μου θες και windows phone....χεχε.

----------


## nnn

> Εεεμμμ, μου θες και windows phone....χεχε.


 :Chair:  εγώ και το .000000002% των επισκεπτών μας  :Razz:

----------


## 21706

Στη σελίδα http://www.adslgr.com/features/map/suggest.php?id=29
δεν εμφανίζεται ο χάρτης (δοκίμασα με ΙΕ, FF, Chrome):

----------


## NeK

Περίεργο, μόλις το δοκίμασα με chrome και firefox και παίζει κανονικά. Μήπως φταίει κανένα addon ή κανένα antivirus;

----------


## 21706

> Περίεργο, μόλις το δοκίμασα με chrome και firefox και παίζει κανονικά. Μήπως φταίει κανένα addon ή κανένα antivirus;


Έχω μόνο το MSE. Στον Chrome δεν έχω κανένα πρόσθετο και 
στον FF απενεργοποίησα όλα τα πρόσθετα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. 
Μήπως είναι πρόβλημα των vista;

----------


## treli@ris

Ουτε σε μενα φαινεται με Chrome χωρις κανενα προσθετο. Μονο το MSE τρεχει. Παιζει με flash το συγκεκριμενο; Εχω την 11.2 σε 7αρια 64bit.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Επιβεβαιωνω κι εγώ το γκρι κενό.

----------


## NeK

Μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε ξανά;

----------


## mob

> Μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε ξανά;


Να επιβεβαιώσω ότι δε βλέπω κι εγώ, με opera, firefox και chrome, σε win7 x64.

----------


## hemlock

Και εγώ... :Thinking: 
FF 10.0.2 σε WIn 7 64bit

----------


## NeK

Ακολουθείτε σίγουρα το παρακάτω link όπως είναι ακριβώς;

http://www.adslgr.com/features/map/suggest.php?id=29

----------


## hemlock

Ναι, παραμένει το ίδιο Μαστερ...

----------


## 21706

Τα ίδια και εδώ με ΙΕ, FF, Chrome.

----------


## euri

Όσοι είστε με Firefox και αντιμετωπίζετε πρόβλημα με αδυναμία εμφάνισης των google maps, δοκιμάστε αυτό:

Στο about**:config βρείτε το dom.disable_image_src_set και θέστε το στην τιμή _false_ (αν δεν είναι ήδη).

----------


## dpa2006

το ιδιο προβλημα (γκρι) και με firefox 11

----------


## hemlock

> Όσοι είστε με Firefox και αντιμετωπίζετε πρόβλημα με αδυναμία εμφάνισης των google maps, δοκιμάστε αυτό:
> 
> Στο about**:config βρείτε το dom.disable_image_src_set και θέστε το στην τιμή _false_ (αν δεν είναι ήδη).


Σε false ήταν/είναι...

----------


## NeK

Πρέπει να διορθώθηκε τώρα, για δοκιμάστε πάλι ξανά παρακαλώ.

----------


## ipo

Σε Windows 7 64 bit μου παίζει σωστά η σελίδα, με τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις των Firefox, Opera, Internet Explorer, Chrome, Safari. Και πριν τη διόρθωση του Νεκτάριου, σωστά εμφανιζόταν ο χάρτης.

----------


## hemlock

> Πρέπει να διορθώθηκε τώρα, για δοκιμάστε πάλι ξανά παρακαλώ.


Σε μένα παραμένει...Χρησιμοποιώ Και το adblock... :Thinking:

----------


## hemlock

Τώρα είμαι ΟΚ...

----------


## NeK

Εντόπισα επιτέλους το bug και το διόρθωσα!

----------


## 21706

Διορθώθηκε!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Εντόπισα επιτέλους το bug και το διόρθωσα!


Επιβεβαιώνω κι από δώ!

Τι ήταν τελικά?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Ο psyxakias είχε ευχηθεί να ανοίγει γρήγορα το Google Maps.  :Razz:

----------


## EnDLess

δεν βλέπω τα χρώματα γύρω γύρω  :Thinking:

----------


## hemlock

> δεν βλέπω τα χρώματα γύρω γύρω


Αν χρησιμοποιείς adblock κοίταξε τι έχεις κόψει σε αυτό...

----------


## EnDLess

πάντα είχα το adblock αλλά έβλεπα το backround... τώρα εκεί μου βγάζει μια ασπρίλα

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

τι έχει συμβεί τελευταία και κολλάει το forum στις αναζητήσεις για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα; Χαμηλώσατε τα specs του server σας;

----------


## nnn

Όχι απλά δεν χαμήλωσαν τα specs, αλλά έχουν αναβαθμιστεί πριν λίγο καιρό σε high end μηχανήματα.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

απλά να το ξέρετε ότι συμβαίνει. Μάλλον κάποιο bug είναι αν δεν έχουν αυξηθεί δραματικά οι χρήστες. Μου το έκανε και τώρα μόλις πήγα να ανοίξω ξανά αυτό το νήμα για να διαβάσω την απάντησή σου, δηλαδή χωρίς αναζήτηση. Για να καταφέρω δω τη σελίδα έπρεπε να κάνω reload.

........Auto merged post: Φανερός Πράκτωρ πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

For the history: Firefox 11.0, OS X Lion
Το φαινόμενο αυτό το έχω παρατηρήσει μόνο με το adslgr.com και με καμία άλλη σελίδα/forum ή website που χρησιμοποιώ.

........Auto merged post: Φανερός Πράκτωρ πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αν θέλετε κάποιο πιο αναλυτικό bug report μου λέτε.

----------


## nnn

Το Adblock είναι ενεργό  στον firefox ?

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Adblock Plus 2.0.3
Adblock Plus Pop-up Add on 0.3
Τα υπόλοιπα extrensions μου είναι απλά 2 dictionaries

----------


## nnn

ok θα το δει ο Νεκτάριος, κάνε μια δοκιμή καθαρίζοντας την cache του browser και πατώντας ctrl+F5 να φορτωθούν πάλι τα scripts.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ΟΚ τα έκανα, απλά να ξέρετε ότι δεν παρουσιάζεται πάντα. Μου συμβαίνει 2-3 φορές στην 1 ώρα που θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ με το forum

----------


## mob

Νεκτάριε κι εγώ έχω διάφορα θεματάκια μετά τα update κλπ, κολλήματα μεγάλα κολλήματα μικρά, φωνάξτε το μηχανικό φωνάξτε τα πλωτά  :Razz: 

Με firefox, opera chrome, ie, όλοι παρουσιάσουν κατά καιρούς μια καθυστέρηση, όπως αναφέρει και ο  Πράκτωρ.

----------


## nnn

Έρχεται η 4....
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=608754

----------


## NeK

Δημιουργήθηκε νέο θέμα για παρατηρήσεις και αναφορά προβλημάτων:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...-x-bug-reports.

----------

